# ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟



## Coptic Lady (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*جلست امام شاشه التليفزيزن اتابع بكل تعجب مدى التناقض الذى يعيش فيه الشارع الاسلامى فى كل بلداننا "العربيه" مجازا*
*جلست اتابع الغوغاء ومحترفى الاثارة وهم يحرقون ويتظاهرون ويهددون ويتوعدون فى مصر وفلسطين والهند وباكستان وافغانستان.... الخ*
*معترضين وبشده على ما قيل ان بابا الفاتيكان قاله وانه "سب وشتم رسولهم وسب وشتم الاسلام" !!*

*وبنظرة محايدة سريعه وجدت انهم وبكل دقة وهمه ونشاط يطبقون ما قيل لهم ان البابا قاله!!*
*فبابا الفاتيكان اقتبس كلمات من كتاب لاحد الاباطرة فى القرون الوسطى تقول ان الاسلام لم يزيد من الحضارة او الانسانيه شيئ وانتقض نشر الدين بحد السيف*
*فهل هؤلاء الغوغاء بما يفعلوه يمثلون الحضارة الاسلامية او الانسانيه فى اى شيئ؟؟؟*

*الاجابه ... نعم فهذا المشهد لن تراه الا فى دول تدعى انها اسلامية ومشهد تكرر وسيتكرر كثيرا فلا تعجب بعد الان فالمسلمون لا يعترضون الا بالتظاهرات والعنف والحرق والسب والشتم والهتافات المحرضه على الارهاب وقد سمعنا وشاهدنا ولم يقوله احد لنا وهم فى هذا غير مدركين انهم اول من يسيئ لعقيدتهم ويؤكدون الاراء التى تربط بين عقيدتهم والعنف والارهاب ...*
*والمثير للضحك هو متابعه تصريحات شيوخهم الاشاوس الذين يطالبون البابا بنديكتوس بالاعتذار لهم لانه قال الاسلام انتشر بالسيف!!!! فبماذا انتشر اذن؟؟ وكيف خرج من شبه الجزيرة العربيه ؟؟*

*وهنا قلت لنفسى .... ومن سيعتذر بالنيابة عن الاسلام ورسوله والمسلمين لنا؟؟*
*ولا عجب فقد حاولت ان استحضر بذاكرتى الضعيفه كم من الامور التى بمقارنتها بما قاله بابا الفاتيكان يستوجب على المسلمين الاعتذار لسنوات وسنوات*
*فمن يعتذر لنا عن نعتنا فى القران بالكفرة والمشركين...... وَقَاتِلُوا المُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً (سورة التوبة 9:36)*
*فَقَاتِلُوا أَئِمَّةَ الكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لاَ أَيْمَانَ لَهُمْ (سورة التوبة 9:12).....َاقْتُلُوا المُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ (سورة التوبة 9:5).......جَزَاءُ الذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَاداً أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ (سورة المائدة 5:33),............الذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِا للَّهِ وَلاَ بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلاَ يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ (سورة التوبة 9:29), كل هذا الارهاب من يعتذر عنه؟؟؟*
*ومن يعتذر لنا عن شتمنا و لعننا و نعتنا باحفاد القرده والخنازير رغم اننا من نسل سيدنا ابراهيم ... فمن يعتذر لسيدنا ابراهيم عن تلك المسبه !*
*ومن يعتذر لكل من ليس هو بمسلم ولا يجد مكان يعبد فيه ربه فى بلد تدعى الحضارة والتسامح مثل السعوديه؟؟؟؟*
*لا يجتمع بجزيرة العرب دينان وقال أيضاً - لأخرجن اليهود والنصارى من جزيرة العرب حتى لا أدع إلا مسلماً , *
*ومن يعتذر عن الاحتلال البدوى لمصر بلد الخير من قبل بعض البدو الغوغاء الذين كان ظاهرهم نشر الدين "بالسيف" وباطنهم النهب والسلب لبلادنا!*
*ومن يعتذر عن الغاء لغتنا القبطيه ليحل محلها لغة البدو وقطع السن اجدادنا اذا تحدثوا بها!!*
*ومن يعتذر لنا عن دفعنا للجزية ونحن صاغرون .. ويالها من عنصريه واحتقار...وَلاَ يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الحَقِّ مِنَ الذِينَ أُوتُوا الكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ (سورة التوبة 9:29),*
*ومن يعتذر لنا عن نشر الدين فى اسبانيا بحد السيف ايضا وارهاب اهلها مئات السنين!!*
*ومن يعتذر لنا على المذابح التى ارتكبت فى مصر من شمالها لجنوبها بدافع الكره والتعصب ويستحضنى مذبحه الكشح التى جزت فيها اعناق اطقال!!*
*ومن يعتذر لنا عن كلام شيوخ المسلمين الذين يبيحون اموالنا واعراضنا لاننا مشركين وكفرة وبنصوص من دينهم واحاديث نبيهم؟؟*
*ومن يعتذر لنا عن كيل الشتائم والسباب فى اجهزة الاعلام الموجهه لنا عينى عينك جهارا ولا رادع لهم!!*
*القائمه السوداء طويـــــــــــــــــلة للغايه ولاكتمالها نحتاج لصفحات وصفحات ومع كل الاسف حتى الان لم اجد مسيحى شجاع وقف وطالب جهارا بالاعتذار لنا من كل المسلمين وشيوخهم*
*فهل هذا لاننا تعودنا الذل؟؟ ام تعودنا الصمت ؟؟ ام تعودنا الخوف منهم ومن بطشهم؟؟ ام ماذا ؟؟*
*فهم كل من يقترب منهم باى نقد يكفر ويحلون دمه حتى لو مسلم مثلهم وخير شاهد شهيد الحق فرج فودة *

*واعود فاقول حتى يحين وقت الاعتذار من هؤلاء لما فعله رسولهم ودينهم بكل ماهو غير مسلم يجب عليهم ان يصمتون خجلا وليعلموا ان وقت اعتذارهم اصبح وشيكا *

*واخيرا وليس اخرا اعود فاشكر المتظاهرين الغوغاء على ما يفعلوه فهم خير برهان على صحة مايقال عنهم فاين انتم من الحضارة والانسانيه فانتم بعيدين عنها بعدكم عن قرص الشمس *
*وان حدث واعتذر بابا الفاتيكان فبكل بساطه ساقول لقد خاب ظنى بك .....*
*__________________*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*صحيح يا كوبتك عندك حق 

بس ده اذا كانوا بشر عاديين يعرفوا معني الادمية 

فا مع الاسف الاسلام لغي عقولهم وتفكيرهم وخلاهم بينظروا بنظرة سوداوية للعالم 

وكل همهم يرضوا رسول اللات بالقتل والحرق والاضطهاد للغير ويفوزا في الاخرة ب72 حورية  وجنات تجري من تحتها انهار الخمر واللبن والعسل

وعجبي !!

شكرا ياكوبتك علي موضوعك القيم 

وتم تثبيته لمدي اهميته *


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*غزوة الجبنة الفاتيكانية ..........تمام افنذم تمام*

*أمان ربى أمان 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​*آمان ربى آمان ..........آمان ربى أمان  ......... ولد فلاح بينيديكت خرسيس ادب سيس يتكلم عن انكح الخلق اجمعين    .............آمان ربى آمان *
*آآآآه .... آآآآآآآه ...........آآآآآه ... كانت ايام حلوة و جميلة و ياليتها دامت *
*كنا نحن الدعاة المحمديين نذهب الى بلدان الغرب الكافر الكفور مبعوثين من حكوماتنا قابضين راوتب من الجزية المجبية من النصارى الكفرة فى بلداننا كنا نحصل على بدل سفر و بدل طبيعة عمل من اوقاف النصارى الكفرة التى استولينا عليها كفيئٍ أفاء به اللات علينا *
*كنا نسافر راكبين الطائرات التى اخترعها رسول اللات  فى آية " إن جنحوا ....." و كنا نركب تلك الطائرات فى مقاعد الدرجة الاولى مجانا على ان تسدد الحكومة المحمدية ثمن التذاكر من اموال المكوس المجبية من النصارى الكفرة *
*كل هذا لكى نذهب الى ملوك و رؤساء و وجهاء الغرب لنجتمع بهم و ندعوهم للمحمدية و ما كان اسهل من هذا لقد كانت الدعوة للمحمدية قديما اسهل من قزقزة اللب *
*لقد كنا نقول لأى غربى كافر كفور ان " المحمدية هى الدين الوحيد الذى كَرّمْ المرأة " ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*فإذا بالغربى الكفور يقول "*
*OH .......NO FANTASTIC .... WHAT A GREAT MAN WAS MUHAMMED *
*الحمد للات فقد كان كل الغربيين الكفرة جهلة تماما بالمحمدية فعندما نقول لهم اى شيئ عن المحمدية يصدقونه فورا و بلا تردد و يجددون *
*قولتهم *
*OH .......NO FANTASTIC .... WHAT A GREAT MAN WAS MUHAMMED *
*أما الآن فلم نعد بعد الحادى عشر من سبتمبر نعرف ان نقترب حتى من سيرة المرأة فبمجرد الكلام عن المرأة سنفاجا بالحديث عن تعدد الزوجات و حرمان المرأة من الخروج من دارها و اجبارها على الحياة داخل خيمة هى النقاب المحمدى الاسود و ختان المرأة بقطع اعضاءها التناسلية تنفيذا لامر انكح الخلق " ختنوا و لا تجوروا " و حرمان المراة من الميراث كحق مساوى لجميع الرجال المتساوين معها فى درجة القرابة للمورث و عن عدم حقها فى الامتناع عن ممارثة الجنس و الا بات ملائكة النكاح النكيحة تلعنها حتى مطلع الفجر و عن حق الرجل فى تعديد زوجاته بالمثنى و الثلاث و الرباع فى النكحة الواحدة و ما ملكت ايمانه من سرارى و محظيات و نساء مخطوفات من ازواجهم و عمالة منزلية *
*كنا فى الماضى من السهل علينا جدا ان نقول لهؤلاء الكفرة ان مواثيق حقوق الانسان العالمية و الاعلان العالمى لحقوق الانسان لعام 1948 مسروقا بالحرف من الآية الكريمة ""فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب حتى اذا اثخنتموهم فشدّوا الوثاق فإما منّا بعد وإمّا فداء"*
*و هنا يقول الكافر الكفور بإعجاب*
*OH NO FANTASTIC MUHAMMED IS THE CREATOR OF HUMAN RIGHTS??? HOW FANTASTIC ...... OH LALAH*
*غير اننا الآن و بمجرد ان نتاتى فقط على سيرة حقوق الانسان نجد ألف حنك قد فتح لتخرج منه الاحتجاجات على قطع الاوصال و جز الرقاب و قطع الإربة و الجلد بمئات الجلدات فى حين ان انسانا صحيحا لن يتحمل اكثر من خمسة جلدات قبل ان يموت *
*لعن اللات يوم الحادى عشر من سبتمبر الذى جعل كل الغربيين الكفرة لعنهم اللات يقرأون القرآن و الاحاديث النبوية و يعرفون ما هى التقية المحمدية و ما هو الارهاب المحمدى *
*لقد كان هناك من يعتبرون ان من ايجابيات غزوة الحادى عشر من سبتمبر المباركة هى ان كل كتاب كتب عن المحمدية و رسول المحمدية فى الغرب قد نفذ و بعدها طٌبع عدة طبعات و نفذت *
*فقد كنا نظن أنه بمجرد ان يعرف المواطن الغربى الكافر الكفور ما سيحدث للرجل من متع جنسية فى جنة النكاح على ضفاف انهار الخمر فإنه ستخرج من صدرة زفرة و من عيونه عبرة و من أنفه عفرة و تترقرق الدموع فى عينيه و ينطق الشهادتين*
*لقد كنا بعد غزوة الحادى عشر من سبتمبر قد بدانا فى تدبيج و فبركة الاحصاءات عن عدد ملايين المسيحيين الكفرة الذين سيعتنقون الديانة النكاحية بمجرد ان يقرأون عن الامكانيات النكاحية لإرب الرسول *
*و لكن للاسف لقد كان تاثير قراءة الكتب المحمدية عليهم غير تأثيرها علينا فقد قراوها بنظرة تحليلية تمحيصية منطقية و لم يقرأوها بطريقتنا الاستظهارية التى نحفظ بها دون ان نفكر او نحلل و هنا كانت الكارثة و وقعت الواقعة *
*فبعد ان كان الغربيين الكفرة ينظرون للمحمدية على انها مجرد فلسفة بشرية طيبة تماما مثل البوذية و الكونفوشيوسية و الزراديشتية فإذا بهم ينظرون اليها على انها فى افضل الاحوال الاصل الفكرى للعقيدة الفاشية *
*أن المحمدية هى الارهاب فى ابشع صوره *
*و هنا أتى دور العقل فى حماية الانسان الغربى من السقوط فى شرور المحمدية و غيها الشيطانى *
*فالانسان الغربى يحلل و يفكر و لا يجد ان الها يدعوا الى القتل و الذبح و السلب و النهب و السرقة و النكاح الغصب و خطف النساء يستحق ان يعبد *
*بينما لم يجد العقل المحمدى الاستظهارى اى معضلة فى ان السفاح النكاح السارق المارق القاتل المفاخد المخادن المناكح المغتصب الذابح السالب الناهب الخائن الغادر من زير النساء قاطع الطريق من الممكن ان يوصف بانه اشرف الخلق *
*فإن العقل الغربى الذى يميل للتحليل المنطقى و ليس الى الاستظهار و الحفظ عميانيا رفض ان يكون شخصا بهذه الصفات الوحشية الدنيئة و هذه الافعال القذرة القميئة من الممكن ان يوصف بأنه أشرف الخلق فهو ربما انكح الخلق او أسرق الخلق او اقتل الخلق و لكن ليس اشرف الخلق*
*فكثيرا من نجد فى الدراما العربية مشهدا يدور كالآتى : شخص يضبط لصة متلبسة بسرقته فيمسك بها فإذا بها تصرخ : أسمع يا عمر .... أنا حرامية صحيح و لكن بشرفى ؟؟؟؟؟"*
*كلما شاهدت مشهدا من هذه النوعية تعجبت بشدة ؟؟ و قلت "كيف تكون حرامية و فى نفس الوقت بشرفها "*
*غير ان المحمدى لا يصادفه عجبا و هو يشاهدها تقول انها حرامية و لكن بشرفها فشرفها هو شرف انكح الخلق  فالمحمدى يتلقى المعلومة بطريقة لا تجادل و لا تناقش يا أخ انسان  غلبان و الا وقعت فى المحظور *
*فإذا كان العقل المحمدى رأى شخصا بوحشية رسول اللات و مع ذلك لم يجد اى مفارقة منطقية فى قوله انه اشرف الخلق و انه الاسوة الحسنة !! فإن نفس هذا العقل المحمدى لن يجد ان غضاضة فى ان يصف مجرد لصة بسيطة تسرق المواطنين البسطاء بوداعة و خفة يد بانها شريفة فهى على الاقل لم تنكح او تقتل و تذبح و تفعل بقية قائمة الاعمال الشريفة التى اعتاد عليها اشرف الخلق*
*هذا كان البعد المنطقى فى كلام قداسة البابا بينديكت *
*لقد كان يلقى محاضرة فى احدى الجامعات بألمانيا الا و هى جامعة ريغينسبورغ التى تقع فى مدينة ريغينسبورغ التى ولد بها قداسته عن أن الايمان يقوم على المنطق ليس من المنطقى ان الها يدعوا للقتل و مع ذلك يجده انسانا منطقيا انه الها يستحق ان يٌعبد؟؟؟ا*
*ليس من المنطق ان نجد الها يدعوا لخطف النساء و مناكحتهن غصبا و مع ذلك يجده انسانا منطقيا بأنه الها يستحق ان يسجد الانسان له ؟؟؟*
*و استشهد بحادثة تاريخية ذهب فيها داعية محمدى اسمه " محمد الفارسى " لامبراطور بيزنتا مانويل باليولوغوس الثاني،يدعوه للمحمدية؟؟؟*
*فرد عليه الامبراطور البيزنتى مانويل باليولوغوس الثاني،" أرني ما الجديد الذي جاء به محمدك هذا وعندها لن تجد إلا ما هو شرير ولاإنساني، مثل أمره نشر الدين الذي نادى به بالسيف ...فكيف اذا تطلب منى أن اعتبر ان شخصا لم يقدم لى سوى هذه الاشياء الشريرة نبيا صحيحا و ليس هو النبى الكذاب الذى حذرنا منه الهنا  ؟؟؟"*
*القصد البابوى واضح جدا بالنسبة لأبناء قريته من الطلبة الجامعيين الذين وجه لهم كلامه *
*و رأيه هو إعملوا المنطق يا ابنائى و تفكروا فى كل شيئ قبل ان تتخذوا قرارا *
*المنطق يقول ان الاله الذى يستحق ان يٌعبد هو اله يدعوا للحب و لا يدعوا للقتل فإذا كان اله المسيحية يسوع المسيح لم يقتل و لم يسرق و لم ينكح و لم يخطف امرأة و لم يمتلك عبيدا و لم يدعوا للقتل او يمجده و لم يدعوا لاى عنف او يمجده فهو اذا اله يستحق ان يعبد بالعقل و المنق هو اله يستحق ان يعبد و هذه هى الوسيلة التى اعتمد عليها شخص مسيحى بسيط و ان كان يعمل قيصرا الا و هو القيصر مانويل باليولوغوس الثاني، الذى رغم انه لم يكن فيلسوفا الا انه استطاع ان يفحم الفيلسوف المحمدى " محمد الفارسى " بمنتهى البساطة لانه اعتمد فقط على المنطق فقط لا غير *
*السؤال الذى يجب ان يطرح الآن هو *
*لماذا يغضب المحمديين ؟؟؟؟ هل يغضبون من المنطق و العقل ؟؟؟؟؟*
*لم يجبر احد المحمديين على ان يعطون اى بالا للعقل و لا للمنطق *
*ايها المحمديين فلتعتلفوا تبنا و تتعالجون ببول الابل البكرية فهذا حقكم الذى لم يجادلكم فيه البابا بينيديكت؟؟*
*و لكن لا تصادروا على عقولنا و منطقنا دعونا نحن للعقل و المنطق كما ندعكم نحن فى بول الابل البكرية  و معالف التبن *
*لقد اصبح الغضب لدى المحمديين صناعة *
*فهم غاضبين بصفة دائمة و لكن ليس من قولة شخص هنا او شخص هناك سواء كان هذا الشخص هو قدس ابونا زكريا بطرس او قداسة البابا بينيدكت او حتى الكفور "أنسان غلبان"لعنه اللات *
*فهم غاضبين لاننا نتركهم فى بول الابل و نتفرغ لصنع الحضارة ؟؟*
*و لكن ماذا لو عدنا اليهم فى تخلفهم و مددنا لهم الايدى لناخذهم معنا الى الحضارة ؟؟*
*هنا ستقع الكارثة و تنزل بالكون النازلة فهم لن يغضبوا ساعتها  لاننا تركناهم فى بولهم و تحضرنا و لكنهم سيهتاجوا غضبا  لاننا  سوف نتحضر  حتى لو كانوا هم سيتحضرون معنا ؟  لذلك فهم لا يقبلون بغير البول و لا يرضون عن بول الابل البكرية بديلا و لا يقبلون عن التبن عوضا و لا مثيلا  و هذا حقهم *
*و لكنهم يريدوننا ان نبقى معهم فى بول الابل البكرية و التبن اللذيذ*
*اذا تركناهم و تحضرنا هم غاضبين و اذا حاولنا ان ناخذهم معنا نحو الحضارة هم اكثر غضبا *
*بدا الاعداد للغزوة المحمدية الجديدة فى تركيا !!!! *
*فلقداسة البابا بينيديكت موقف تاريخى يعود لما قبل عهد حبريته كبابا لرومية ففى عام 2004 أدلى بتصريح تاريخى  بمناسبة اقتراح بهلوانات شارل ديجول فى فرنسا على القمة الاوروبية تحديد موعد لتركيا لتحقيق رجاءها الدائم الدؤوب و الغير مبرر اى تبرير طيب بالانضمام لدولة الاتحاد الاوروبى التى كانت و لا زالت تصفها تركيا فى مناهجها الدراسية و غعلامها الحكومى و الخاص  بأنها " النادى المسيحى "       تارة و        " النادى الرومى "                   تارة اخرى [[ تعقيب بسيط : كلمة الرومى فى تركيا هى أكبر الكبائر و افظع المحرمات و تركيا لا تصف شيئا بأنه "رومى" الا اذا كانت تمقته بشدة و تكرهه بعنف و جلاء ذلك أن تركيا نفسها هى بيزنتا الرومية القديمة التى احتلتها القبائل التركمانية القادمة من آسيا الوسطى من مناطق تركمانستان بالتحديد و استوطنوها و مارسوا التطهير العرقى و التهجير القسرى ضد اهل بيزنتا الاصليين من الروم و شعور المستوطنين الاتراك فى بيزنتا تجاه كلمة "رومى" هو شعور بغيض يشبه شعور المستوطنين العرب فى مصر تجاه كلمة "قبطى"]]*
*لذا فأن قداسة البابا (قبيل بدء حبريته) تساءل : اذا كان الاتحاد الاوروبى بالنسبة لكم ايها الاتراك مكروها و ممقوتا بشدة الى هذه الدرجة حتى انكم تصفونه بأكثر كلمتين تكرهونهما الا و هما كلمتى "مسيحى" و "رومى" فلماذا هذا السعى الحثيث للانضمام له ؟؟؟؟؟*
*و استطرد قداسته فى حديثه الشهير لليبراسيون بأن تركيا هى جزء من العالم المحمدى و ليست جزء من العالم الغربى النصرانى التنصيرى اليهودى الصهيونى الكافر و بالتالى فإن المنطق يقول ( يبدو ان الاتراك يرفضون و يمقتون كلمة المنطق بأكثر من كراهيتهم لكلمة مسيحى و لكلمة رومى ) بأن تركيا يجب ان تنضم الى اتحاد دول الثمانية المحمدية الذى اسسته تركيا و توسعه و تضم اليه كل الدول المحمدية فهذا افضل حيث سيكون لتركيا دورا قياديا بالاخذ بيد شقيقاتها المحمديات نحو الحضارة العصرية و نحو جسر التواصل مع الغرب النصرانى التنصيرى ؟؟*
*تلك كانت تساؤلاء قداسة البابا تجاه الرغبات المشبوبة المشبوهة لتركيا المحمدية للانضمام لدولة الاتحاد الاوروبى رغم انها ليست جزء من البيئة الغربية النصرانية التنصيرية بل انها تمتقت و تكره بعنف دول تلك البيئة ؟؟؟*
*و كانت مواقف قداسة البابا بينديكت بالنسبة لتركيا تلك هى الطامة الكبرى التى قامت بتعرية نوايا تركيا الشريرة تجاه دول الاتحاد الاوروبى هى و اصدقاءها بهلوانات شارل ديجول فى فرنسا احباب رسول اللات ( رغم ان شيراك غلام شارل ديجول حبيب رسول اللات  اعلن بأنه سيقيم استفتاء داخل فرنسا حول انضمام تركيا للاتحاد الاوروبى فى برنامجه الانتخابى الا انه لحس كلامه على عادة غٌلمان رسول اللات )*
*و كانت محاولة تركيا الانتقام من بابا الفاتيكان على طريقة بأبى انت و امى يا رسول اللات*
*فأول من التفت الى محاضرة قداسة البابا فى قريته بألمانيا كان رئيس هيئة الشئون المحمدية التركية العنصر الارهابى المجرم" على بارادك أوغلو " حيث اهاج الدنيا و العالم و بدا يولول و يصرخ و يلطم الخدود و يشق الجيوب و يطالب المحمديين فى الكون كله بإقامة مهرجانات ايام الغضب و ان يقتلوا كل شيئ غير محمدى يرونه فى طريقهم بزعم ان قداسة البابا بينيدكت قد اهان رسول اللات و السيدة خديجة و ناقة سيدنا صالح  و سيدنا شعيب *
*و كعادة المحمديين المشابهة لعادة الاخوة الأفاضل الحمير اصحاب العن الاصوات عند اللات فعندما ينعهق أى حمار فإن كل حمار يسمعه فى كل مكان حوله يرد عليه نهيقه بأحسن منه بحيث يتحول الهدوء الى سمفونية نهيق هذا ينهق و هذا يرد النهقة بأحسن منها فقبل ان ينهى العنصر الارهابى المجرم" على بارادك أوغلو " نهقته و على الفور نهق رئيس اتحاد البرلمانيين الاتراك العنصر الارهابى المجرم "حسن قورقمازجان" نهيقا عاليا لطم فيه الخدود و شق الجيوب و عفر القدود و رقص القرود متباكيا على رسول اللات ( الذى لا يعرف عنه حسن قورقمازجان شيئا فهو لا يعرف حرفا من العربية ) بينما هو فى الحقيقة يحاول التنفيث عن حقده تجاه الرجل الذى تساءل عن اسباب الرغبة التركية المحمومة للانضمام لدولة الاتحاد الاروربى رغم انها من وجهة نظر الاتراك " النادى المسيحى " و " النادى الرومى " ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و كان نهيق حسن قورقمازجان عليا جدا فقد استنجد بالمحمديين فى كل مكان و زمان و امرهم بالثورة و اظهار قوة المحمديين حتى لا يتجاسر احد على الكلام فى هذا الكون الا بعد الحصول على اذن من الرقابة على المصنفات النكاحية فى انقرة *
*بينما اعلن اتحاد العمال التركى ( الشيوعى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟) بدء ايام الغضب المحمدى فى تركيا ضد سفارات الاتحاد الاوروبى فى انقرة و سفارة الفاتيكان خاصة و نهق العنصر الارهابى المجرم " بلال عسر " رئيس تلك المنظمة الشيوعية التى تناصر رسول اللات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مطالبا بإستقالة البابا من منصبه لمجرد انه ارتكب جريمة التفكير ؟؟؟؟[[تعقيب بسيط: مجرد انضمام منظمة شيوعية لمناصرى رسول اللات يشى بأن المسألة ليست رسول اللات الذى لا يحبه الشيوعيين بل المسشألة هى فرص تركيا فى الانضمام لدولة الاتحاد الاوروبى و محاولات تركيا لكى تظهر كارت ارهاب للدول الاوروبية موضحة المشاكل الارهابية التى من الممكن ان تتسبب لهم فيها اذا لم يقوموا بضمها دون قيد او شرط للنادى المسيحى او النادى الرومى ؟؟؟؟]]*
*لم يتأخر الحمير العرب كثيرا فى رد النهيق الحميرى التركى بأفضل منه؟؟؟*
*لقد وقف العنصر الارهابى يوسف القرداوى يندد بقداسة البابا بينديكت و يدعوا المحمديين فى الكون كله الى ما اسماه بيوم غضب ؟؟؟؟؟ جديد ضد النصارى الكفرة الملاعين من امثالى و امثال قداسة البابا بينيديكت *
*و لكن المذيعة تسأل العنصر الارهابى القرداوى : لماذا هذا الغضب هل من اليس من حق النصارى الكفرة وزن امورهم هم بعقلهم هم و منطقهم هم ؟؟ فهم لم يجبروا المحمديين على وزن امورهم بنفس العقل و لا نفس المنطق ؟؟؟*
*فرد القرداوى : لقد القى الرجل خطابا يوم تنصيبه شكر اليهود بينما لم يأتى على سيرة المحمديين ؟؟؟ و هو بذلك قد ارتكب جريمة شنعاء ؟؟؟؟ فليس من حق احد على وجه هذا الكون ان ينطق جملة ( من وجهة نظر الارهابى يوسف القرداوى) دون ان يضع فى الجملة كلمة محمد أشرف الخلق او المحمديين او مثل تلك الكلمات التى ترضى يوسف القرداوى انه يريد من كهنة المسيحيين و حاخامات اليهود و كهنة الهندوس ان يتحولوا الى دعاة محمديين او فإن علي المحمديين ان يقيموا الدنيا و لا يقعدوها بإيام غضبهم الدائمة التى لا تتوقف فيحرقون الكنائس هنا و هناك و يحرقون السفارات هنا و هناك و يصرخون صرختهم الشهيرة بأبى انت و امى يا رسول النكاح*
*و لكن هنا يثور سؤال آخر*
*أوليس من الافضل لهم ان يجدوا اى سبب منطقى لغضبهم المصطنع الذى لم يعد يخيف احد ولا تقيتهم عادت تنطلى على احد *
*رسولهم ارهابى هذه حقيقة بإعترافه هو *
*هل من يصف محمد بانه ارهابى فقد اهانه؟؟؟؟؟*
*هو الذى وصف نفسه بانه ارهابى *
*و منطقيا فقط ( منطقيا و العياذ باللات ) فإن من يؤمن بنبوة شخص عليه ان يقبل بنبوته هو كما هو و ليس من حقه ان ينكر عليه بعض اقواله و يقول له لا هذه الصفات التى تصف نفسك بها لا تعجبنى لذلك فإننى سأعتبر كل من يصفك بها بانه يشتمنى و يشتمك ؟؟؟*
*سأأمن بك و لكنى سأذبح كل من يصفك بالصفات التى تصف نفسك بها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*لا ايها المحمديين هذا ليس من حقك *
*محمدكم حر فى ان يصف نفسه بما شاء و هو ارهابى و كل اتباعه ارهابيين و هوالقائل "و أعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من القوة و رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله و عدوكم" أرهب يرهب ارهاباً فهو إرهابى!*
*اذا فكل من ينفى عن محمد صفة الارهابى فهو يشتم محمد بدلا من ان يمتدحه!!! و فى هذه الحالة يجب عليكم يا معشر المحمديين ذبحه فورا و دون اى تردد فهو يشتم انكح الخلق *
*قال رسول الذبح و النكح عليه الفخاد و الادبار و الاقبال " ‏إذا تبايعتم ‏ ‏بالعينة ‏ ‏وأخذتم ‏ ‏أذناب البقر ‏ ‏ورضيتم بالزرع وتركتم الجهاد سلط الله عليكم ذلا لا ينزعه حتى ترجعوا إلى دينكم " رواه كل من ‏ ‏سليمان بن داود المهري ‏ و ‏ ‏ابن وهب ‏ ‏أخبرني ‏ ‏حيوة بن شريح ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و ‏ ‏جعفر بن مسافر التنيسي ‏ و اكده ‏ ‏عبد الله بن يحيى البرلسي ‏ و ‏ ‏حيوة بن شريح ‏و ‏ ‏إسحق أبي عبد الرحمن ‏ و ‏ ‏سليمان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي عبد الرحمن الخراساني و‏ ‏عطاء الخراساني ‏ عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ و‏ ‏أبو داود و ذاك لفظه - كتاب "‏ ‏الإخبار "‏ *
*و فى هذه العبارات التى نطق بها انكح الخلق و ما ينطق عن الهوى تتجلى سماحة المحمدية و أنكح الخلق رسول المحمدية *
*فهو هنا يهدد اتباعه و اتباع الهه الحجر الاسود بأنه سيضع عليهم ذلا لا يمكن نزعه او الفكاك منه الا بشيئ واحد و هو العودة لممارسة الجهاد الفدائى الاستشهادى الانتحارى ضد كل من هو غير محمدى على وجه الارض ‏*
*و هنا فإن كل من ينكر عن محمد انه يحض على القتل و الذبح فهو يشتم محمد و يجب عليكم ايها المحمديين ذبحه فورا بدلا من الاحتجاج *
*على شخص مثل قداسة الباب بينيدكت كل ما فعله انه كلم ابناء قريته فقط عن اهمية العقل و المنطق فى حياتهم و ان العقل و المنطق من شخص بسيط افحم سفسطة فلاسفة المحمدية *
*فمحمد فى هذا الكلام يجعل الارهاب هى جوهر المحمدية و يعتبر ان بكف المحمدى عن الارهاب فقد استحق ان يضع عليه رسول النكح و الذبح ذلا لا فكاك منه *
*رسول النكح و الذبح كانت به الكثير من خصال قطاع الطرق و ازيار النساء غير انه لم يحاول ان يخفى حقيقته كقاطع طريق لص ؟؟ يستحل اموال و نساء و غلمان كل من هو غير محمدى على وجه الارض *
*اذا فليس من حقكم معشر المحمديين ان تنفون عنه ما لم ينفيه هو عن نفسه *
*لقد تسالءل القيصر البزنتى فقط لا غير هل من يحرض اتباعه على الذبح هو نبى من قبل اله يستحق ان يٌعبد ؟؟؟؟؟*
*" يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ " *
*أليس هو محمد هو من أمره اله الحجر الاسود بالتحريض على الارهاب والسلب و النهب و الذبح و النكح و الخطف ضد كل ما هو غير محمدى على الارض لمجرد انهم رفضوا فكرة ان السفاح النكاح السارق المارق الذابح الخائن المخادن المسافح زير النساء قاطع الطريق هو نبى او ان حجرا منحوتا على شكل فرج حورية سوداء هو اله يستحق ان يعبد *
*اوليس اذا كل من ينكر عن محمدا صفةً اصيلةً فيه هو من يفترى على محمداً كذباً *
*لم يأسف الفاتيكان عن اعترافه بحقيقة ان المحمديين هم قوم وثنيين عبادا لحجر اسود منحوتا على شكل فرج حورية سوداء *
*و لكنه اسف بسبب ان المحمديين اصبحوا كالعاهرة محترفة الحب و لكنهم محترفين للغضب فهم يصنعون ايام الغضب بسبب حقدهم على الحضارة المسيحية و لكنهم فقط دائما ما ينقبون عن سببا لهذه الايام الارهابية السوداء التى يتعيشون عليها الا و هى ايام الغضب المحمدى تحت شعار بابى انت و امى يا رسول النكاح *
*فالفاتيكان و الغرب كله يعرف ان سبب غضب المحمديين ليس فى كلمات القيصر البيزنتى و ليس فى نقل قداسة البابا بينديكت لها و لكنه الغضب الناشئ ندما على ايام كان الغرب جاهلا بحقيقة المحمدية لا يعرف عنها اى شيئ و اى شيئ يقوله له الدعاة عنها يصدقونه و يقوقون هل يكذب انسانا و هو يتكلم عن الهه الذى يعبده و نبيه الذى اتى له بعبادة ذلك الاله *
*و حين يعلن الفاتيكان اسفه على سوء فهم المسلمين لتصريحاته فإن الفاتيكان يكرر كل ماقاله بأنه بينما العقل الغربى يعمل المنطق فى كل شيئ لذلك فقد تمسك بالمسيحية و رفض المحمدية فإن معشر المحمديين يرفضون العقل و المنطق و من الطبيعى ان معدوم العقل و المنطق سيسيئ فهم اى شيئ فى الدنيا ذلك ان الفهم لا يتم بدون عقل و منطق *
*فهم يحفظون عبارة بابى انت و امى يا رسول اللات كما يحفظون عبارة ان محمد اشرف الخلق و ها هم يحفظون عبارة ان البابا بينيدكت اهان رسول المحمدية ؟؟؟ *
*رغم ان البابا بينيدكت كل ما فعله هو انه نقل كلام شخص آخر قاله يؤكد فيه على صفات محمد التى ارتضاها هو (أى محمد ) عن نفسه ؟؟؟؟؟*
*للاسف ايها المحمديين لم يعد احدا يعطى بالا للغوكم الفارغ الكاذب  عن  ان غضب المحمديين على الغرب ليس مبعثه الكراهية لكل ما هو غير محمدى بل انه غضب بسبب سياسة الغرب تجاه اسرائيل و العراق و سيدنا الخضر و سيدنا صالح صاحب ناقة صالح و سيدنا الحسن و الحسين *
*فللاسف ايها المنظرين العرب  بسبب ان الغرب اصبح يعرف المحمدية حق المعرفة   فقد فقدتم قدرتكم على خداع  الغرب  *
*فقد اصبح الغرب يعرف المحمدية على حقيقتها من واقع نصوص القرآن و من واقع نصوص الاحاديث و ليس من كلام الفقهاء الذين يقبضون الدولار من الاقليات المسيحية الاسيرة فى ارض آباءها و اجدادها لكى يذهبون للغرب للنصب عليه و الكذب عليه و نشر دين النكاحية المحمدية فيه *
*لذلك فالغرب اصبح يعرف ان غضبكم عليه ليس الا نفس غضب محمد على قريش و كل قبائل العرب التى رفضت المحمدية النكاحية *
*انه غضب مصطنع عن سبق اصرار وترصد في بحثهم عن فرض النكاحية المحمدية على الكون كله شاء من شاء و ابى من ابى و اللى مش عااااااجبه يشرب من بحر غزة *
*الغرب يعلم ان من حق المحمديين الاستغناء عن عقولهم حتى يرتضون بالنكاحية المحمدية دينا و بالنكاح رسولا و لكن *
*على المحمديين الا يفكرون مجرد التفكير فى اجبارنا نحن ايضا على ان نتخلى عن عقولنا ايضا *
*من حق المحمديين التخلى عن حرية التعبير فى بلدانهم بحجة "ثوابت المجتمع" و " الثوابت الوطنية " و " ثوابت الامة " و ثوابت سيدنا الخضر " و ثوابت ناقة صالح "  و " ثوابت بول ناقة صالح " الى آخر قائمة الثوابت و المقدسات و لكن بالتاكيد ليس من حق المحمدييم ممارسة السيادة المحمدية فى الدنمارك او النرويج او هولندا او الفاتيكان و تطبيق قانون الطوارئ عليهم *
*فهذه الدول خارج نطاق السيادة المحمدية لقانون الطوارئ المحمدية *
*اذا كان ليس من حق امثالى من ابناء مصر الاصليين التى احتلها العرب المحمديين احتلالا استيطانيا بغيضا عام 641 أن يتسأءل كيف انتشرت المحمدية بين الشعوب المغزوة المقهورة التى نهب العرب مالهم و ارضهم و استباحوا نساءهم و غلمانهم و دورهم  بطرقة أخرى غير حد السيف وقتل الالاف،*
*فإنه بكل تاكيد ليس من حق احد منع انسان غربى يعيش فى بلاد الحرية و النور أن يتساءل هل احتلال المحمديين لأسبانيا  و بيزنتا احتلالا استيطانيا وغيرها من عمليات الغزو والاحتلال و اخراج الشعوب الأوروبية الامنة من ديارها كانت مباريات ودية في لعبة كرة الماء ؟! وهل كانت جيوش محمد النكيحة مجرد فرق لكرة القدم النسائية يلعبون بالسيوف والرماح لعبة النكاح حبا فى المزاح المباح فى حجرة المستراح ؟!*
*بكل تاكيد ليس من حق احد منع مواطن غربى يعيش فى بلاد الحرية و النور من ان يتساءل هل العشرات من النصوص القرآنية التي تحرض على القتل والغزو وفرض الفاشيةالمحمدية هى نفسها النصوص التى اقتبس منها او قل سرق منها المفكرين الكفار نصوص الاعلان العالمى لحقوق الانسان الذى يؤكد المحمديين ان مسروق من نصوص القرآن ؟؟؟؟؟*
*نشكر الرب ان الفاتيكان يفهم جيدا ما يفهمه كل الغربيين الآن من ان سبب هذا الغضب المصطنع هو محاولة المحمديين لسلب الحق فى التفكير الذى يتمتع به الانسان الغربى *
*فهم يريدوننا معهم فى قلب البول و و سط  معالف التبن فلا يريدوننا ان نذهب للحضارة بمفردنا و لا يريدوننا ان نصطحبهم معنا فى طريقنا للحضارة *
*لقد صنع المحمديين لانفسهم انتصارات وهمية عندما تصوروا ان الدنمارك صيدا سهلا لحقدهم المحمدى الاعمى و ان الدنمارك ستنهار اقتصاديا اذا امتنعت السعودية عن اكل الجبنة الدنماركى و تفضيل الجبن الهولندى *
*و قد بداوا بعد ان اكتشف المحمديين انهم ينطحون رأوسهم فى الصخر فى اختلاق الاكاذيب ففى كل يوم نجد فى الفضائيات المحمدين قوائم بأسماء الشركات الدنماركية التى اغلقت و قوائم بأسماء رجال الاعمال الدنماركيين الذين انتحروا حزنا على خسائرهم لمجرد ان السعودية اصبحت تاكل الجبنة الهولندى بدلا من الدنماركى ؟؟*
*و طبعا دائما ما تؤدى المقدمات المكذوبة الى توالى وهمية مخبولة *
*فقد رأيت الصحفيين السعوديين على شاشة الام بى سى يكلموننا عن النتائج المبهرة لسلاح المقاطعة  المحمدية ضد الدنمارك و كيف ان الدنماركيين سيدخل عليهم موسم الشتاء و هم حفاه عراة مشردين على جبال الجليد المتهدمة على رؤوسهم بفضل امتناع السعودية عن اكل الجبنة  الدنماركى  و ان الدنمارك الىن تستجدى المعونة من بنجلاديش *
*و طبعا بعد ان حقق المحمديين هذا الانتصار المكذوب الوهمى على دولة صغيرة كالدنمارك فهم اقدر على تكرار نفس الانتصار على اصغر دولة فى العالم و هى دولة الفاتيكان ؟؟؟؟؟ إنتصارا للشقيق المحمدى التركى الذى  يريد  ان يحتل اوروبا كلها احتلالا نسليا نكاحيا  بعد ان فشل فى احتلالها احتلالا حربيا فى العهد العثمانى*
*اذا فعلى المحمديين الامتناع عن تعاطى الجبن الفاتيكانى؟؟؟؟ حتى يجعلوا من الفاتيكان مثله مثل الدنمارك عبرة لمن يعتبر و من لا يعتبر ايضا *
*و كالعادة فكلما حاول العالم استرضاء المحمديين اثناء الحالة الهستيرية فإن الهستريا تزداد اذ يتوهمون بأن هذا الاسترضاء اللفظى هو بشائر النصر المحمدى و ان سيدنا رسول اللات قادما على رأس جيش خيبر *
*فتزداد الهستريا اهتياجا و تزداد الهمجية تطاولا و ارهابا *
*لذا فقد كان الفاتيكان محقا عندما قال فى خاتمة بيانه الذى وصفه الاعلام العربى الكذوب بأنه اعتذار !!!!!" إن قداسة البابا بينيدكت لم يقصد بكلامه اهانة المشاعر الدينية للمحمديين و لكنه يصر (لاحظوا يصر هذه ) على ان الفاتيكان يرفض مبدا العنف المستند للدين فقداسة البابا بينيدكت لا يرى فى المحمدية دينا كله عنفا و لكنه دينا بعضه يحرض على العنف بمنتهى الشدة و بعضه الآخر يرفض العنف بمنتهى الشدة ايضا !!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!! !" *
*أرأيتم ايها السادة ان قداسة البابا بينيديكت لم يخاف و لم يرتعب و هو يفهم بانه يجب التعامل مع المحمدى المتهيج هستيريا بمنتهى الثبات و الحزم لان اى تطييب خواطر لن يهدئه بل سيذيده اهتياجا لانه سيفسره على انه بشائر النصر المحمدى الآتى  بجيوش  خيبر التى   يقودها انكح الخلق *
*لقد اصبح الغرب كله يفهم المحمدية بقدر ما افهمها انا الذى عجنتنى المحمدية و مرمطتنى و سحقتنى *
*سبق ان اتهمنى شخص يسمى نفسه ب " المحمدية الحقة " بأننى جاهل بالمحمدية ؟؟؟؟ لأننى صورت إمرأة من اهل النار و هى فى جنة النكاح مع رسول اللات و لكن رسول اللات لا ينكح فى الجنة الا نسوان اهل النار غير ان " المحمدية الحقة " لا يعرف عن المحمدية الا ما يقدمه له كتاب القراءة الرشيدة و بنفس الطريقة قام مفتي السعودية وغلامه شيخ الازهر بإتهام قداسة البابا بينيدكت بالجهل بالمحمدية ؟؟؟؟ بينما ليس اجهل بالمحمدية الا محمد نفسه الذى كان يستمتع بوصف نفسه بانه النبى الامى و كانها ميزة له تحميه من شر التفكير *
*يتكلمون عن سماحة المحمدية كثيرا و لو كان بالمحمدية ذرة تسامح لما خصصوا محطات اذاعة و تليفزيون و مناهج دراسية و جامعات لمجرد الزعم بان الكتاب المقدس مزور ؟؟؟ و ان الهنا يسوع المسيح ليس الها ؟؟؟ و غير تلك الاكاذيب الحاقدة المريضة *
*او على الاقل لما اقاموا ايام الغضب تلك على المسيحية لمجرد ان قداسة البابا حض ابناء قريته على ارتكاب جريمة العقل و المنطق *
*للمحمديين عبارات مشهورة مثيرة للسخرية فى تقديسهم اياها و كانها قوانين تم استنباط اختراع الانتر نت منها و من تلك الاقاويل عبارة " ناقل الكفر ليس كافرا" على ذلك اذا فإن نقل قداسة الباب بينديكت لقولة امبراطور بيزنتى لداعية محمدى ليس بها اى مشكلة غير ان القرداوى ظل يؤكد عبر الشاشات و الاثير بأن نقل قداسة البابا لاقوال الامبراطور البيزنتى معناها انه يؤيدها ((أى ان ناقل الكفر كافر و العياذ باللات )) و بذلك فإن القرداوى ظل يقول  علنا طظ فى محمد بنفس علو صوت عاكف و هو يقول طظ فى مصر و ابو مصر و اللى فى مصر *
*أغرب ما فى الاحداث الحالية هى ان اكثر المحمديين اهتياجا هم الباكستانيين و الاندونيسيين و الاتراك رغم انهم لا يعرفون حرفا واحدا من العربية التى هى لغة القرآن ؟؟ و لا يعرفون عن محمد سوى انه اشرف الخق بدليل انه كان يدور على نساؤه كلهن بغسل واحد فى ساعة واحدة *
*يبدوا ان المحمديين مقبلون على نصر ظافر جديد مثل انتصارهم فى غزوة الجبنة الموزاريلا الدنماركى ففى التليفزيون المصرى مثلا يصر المذيعين على ان الامبراطور البيزنتى القيصر مانويل باليولوغوس الثاني هو رجل ارثوذكسى و يتم تكرار كلمة ارثوذكسى فى وصف الرجل و فى وصف بيزنتا كلها و هذا طبعا ليس مصادفة فبالرغم من ان الرجل محل اللعنات هو البابا الكاثوليكى و لكن النظام فى مصر يستغل الحدث للتحريض على الارثوذكس الذين يشكلون السواد الاعظم من المؤمنين فى مصر حيث ان عددهم اكبر بكثير من اشقاؤهم الكاثوليك و البروتستانت لذلك فالحكومة كل ما يهمها هو ايجاد اى مناسبة للتحريض ضدهم و الدعوة لقتلهم ففى العالم المحمدى كلٍ يغنى على ليلاه*


----------



## APOLLO_2006 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*لخروج العضو عن الموضوع و بسبب النسخ و اللصق*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*آخر منجزات الاعجاز العلمى فى القرآن الكريم محمديات ملقحات بنطف  الكلاب*



			
				APOLLO_2006 قال:
			
		

> - تم زرع نطف الكلاب في أرحام المسلمات.


:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:​ 
*و يا ترى المحمديات الملقحات بنطف الكلاب انجبوا إيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*انجبوا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*يمككن انجبوا رسول اللات *​ 





*:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: *​ 
*هذا هو ما تكلم عليه قداسة البابا بينيديكت انها خطيئة العقل و المنطق التى يرتكبها امثالنا من **المشركين النصارى الكفرة الصليبيين لعنهم اللات*
*أن العنصر الارهابى "محمد حمارة " داعية الحكومة المصرية_ الذى يقبض بالدولار من اموال الاقباط المنهوبة منهم من الغزاة المستوطنين العرب المحمديين لنشر تلك الاكاذيب العنصرية_   لديه بكل تاكيد الجراءة لكى يكذب على المحمديين اتباع السفاح النكاح السارق المارق القاتل الحارق الخائن المخادن السالب الناهب زير النساء قاطع الطريق و حجره الاسود المسمى ب اللات *
*ذلك ان "محمد حمارة "مدرك تمام الادراك ان المحمديين عندما قبلوا ان حجرا اسودا منحوتا على شكل فرج حورية سواداء هو اله او ان مقر عبادة الاوثان العربية هو بيتا بناه ابرهيم الذى لم يزر شبه جزيرة المعيز فى حياته مرة واحدة ؟؟*
*او ان حجرا اسودا منحوتا على شكل فرج حورية سوداء هو الهاً  يسمى اللات*
*فإن هؤلاء المحمديين عن قبولهم هذه الاوهام فقد تابوا تماما عن ارتكاب خطيئة العقل و المنطق لذلك فإنه عندما يختم سلسلة اكاذيبه العنصرية الكذوبة بكذبة كوميدية ضاحكة غبية مثله  تحتاج من سامعها الى اكبر قدر ممكن من الغباء حتى يستطيع ان يبتلعها  و تجعل اى عاقل يستمع اليها يستلقى على قفاه فى الارض من كثرة الضحك مثل كذبة :*
*"  زرع نطف الكلاب فى ارحام المحمديات ":t33:* :t33: :t33: ؟
*فإن المحمديين السامعين  سيقولون آمين آمين آمين آمين *
*فلكى تفهم استحالة تلك الاكاذيب يجب ان يكون لديك و لو ذرة عقل *
*فألف مبروك للمحمديين على ايام غضبهم  الكثيرة المتزايدة و على دعاتهم الكذابين و حمارتهم محمد حمارة *
*و على نساءهم الملقحات بنطف الكلاب *
*و  فى المستقبل ان شاء  اللات  و العزة و مناة  الثالثة الاخرى  سوف نهنئكم بنجاح زرع  نطف السحالى و النمل  و الصراصير و سيركاريا البلهارسيا  فى أرحام المحمديات *
*أما نحن فلنا حضارتنا   و عقلنا و منطقنا الذين لن ينجح الغوغاء فى حرماننا منهم مهما أزادوا  فى ايام غضبهم المصطنع*​


----------



## Coptic Lady (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*انسان غلباااااااااااااااااان هو انت هنا يا راجل وحشتنا ووحشتنا مقالاتك الجمييييييله

مظنش حتعرفنى بس ححاول افكرك باسمى

 مدام انا حر*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*الاخت فى الرب الفاضلة /Mrs 2Ana7or *
*أنا فى غاية السعادة للإطمئنان على حضرتك و على الاخ فى الرب الفاضل /Mr 2Ana7or*
*فعندما دخلت هذا المنتدى كنت ارى اسم حضرتك موجود دائما و فجاة اختفى فظننت ان مشاغل الخدمة قد ابعدتك عن المنتدى هنا *
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## Coptic Lady (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*تعيش يا احسن انسان غلبان

احنا بخير نشكر يسوع ومتقلقش حتلاقينى فى وشك كتير بعد كده ) المهم متزهقش منى 

ربنا معاك وخالص تحياتى انا .. وانا حر*


----------



## saly55 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*الكلام الجيد*

اشكرك
لقد حاولت ان اعبر عما بداخلى ولكنى لم اتمكن من الوصول الى نصف ما وصفت به الحقيقة السارية الان
كلامك حق 
ولكن
ما الحل؟
كيف يعتدر لنا المسلمون؟
متى يعترفون باخطائهم فى حقنا؟
نحن نحلم ونتكلم فقط
سالى


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ومتى يعتذر ألمسلمون لنا !!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قد أسمعت لو ناديت حيا -------- لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي !


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (20 سبتمبر 2006)

saly55 قال:


> اشكرك
> لقد حاولت ان اعبر عما بداخلى ولكنى لم اتمكن من الوصول الى نصف ما وصفت به الحقيقة السارية الان
> كلامك حق
> ولكن
> ...


*الاخت فى الرب / saly55;80421*
* ما فهمته من مقال الاخت فى الرب / coptic*
*ليس انها تنتظر اعتذارا من المحمديين فهم يفعلون ما يفعلون لان الههم امرهم بما يفعلون و لا يمكن ان تقنعيهم بالعقل و المنطق بأنهم مخطئين**  و مستوجبين الاعتذار*
*  فالكاتبة coptic قدمت لنا  سردا لبعض جرائمهم ضدنا كنوع من الردود المنطقية على ادعاءاتهم بانهم مجنى عليهم *
*دون ان يكون لديها  اى قدر من الظن انهم سيعتذرون  *
*انهم سعداء بفكرة ايام الغضب تلك و هى تعجبهم  بشدة و لكنهم سيملون منها بعد فترة *
*اما نحن  فحضارتنا تقدم لنا حرية القول و تعيقهم عن تكميم  افواهنا كما كانوا يفعلون سابقا و لا اظن انهم سيتمكنون من تكميم افواه احد*


----------



## saber samuel (3 أكتوبر 2006)

صحيح يا كوبتك عندك حق 

بس ده اذا كانوا بشر عاديين يعرفوا معني الادمية 

فا مع الاسف الاسلام لغي عقولهم وتفكيرهم وخلاهم بينظروا بنظرة سوداوية للعالم 

وكل همهم يرضوا رسول اللات بالقتل والحرق والاضطهاد للغير ويفوزا في الاخرة ب72 حورية  وجنات تجري من تحتها انهار الخمر واللبن والعسل

وعجبي !! على كل المسلمين الذين يطلوبون ما يجب ان يفعلوه لكل الشعوب التى اقتحمو ارضيها.!

شكرا ياكوبتك علي موضوعك القيم 

وتم تثبيته لمدي اهميته [/b][/QUOTE]


----------



## نجمة العراق (8 أكتوبر 2006)

اني بس اريد افهم شسوالكم الاسلام والله 
احنه مخلصين ومسالمين ولو لفيتو العالم كله ما راح
تلاقون ابيض واصدق من قلوبنا ليش تحاولون تشوهون صورة الاسلام
اني كله الي اريد افهم نحن متى اعتدينا على دينكم 
انتو الي هنتو ديننا الحنيف وهو اصدق دين وسنرى يوم القيامه
بدئت الاهانه علنياً منذ حادثة الدنمارك
والى البابا الفاتيكان
ولاكن نحن لن نتقدم لدينكم بأي اهانه
وانتم تعرفون هذا 
وذا انتم تقولون ان الله هو المسيح ابن مريم فأنا اقول لكم انتو غلطانين 
الله لن يراهُ احد سوى نحن المسلمون وفي جنات الخلد
والمسيح ابن مريم هو انسان ومسلم ونحن نحبهُ كثيراً
واعلمو اخوتي المسيحيين ان مريم عليها السلام 
هي التي طلبت من الله تعالى ان يرزقها بولد حتى لايمسها رجل
ورزقها الله بالمسيح عليه السلام


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*ياجماعه ما تظلموش المسلمين 
مش كفايا ان هما بيقتلونا وبيكسرو الكنايس 
ويشتمونه علنى 4 مرات فى الشهر  كل جمعه

انتوا عايزين ايه تانى



وفى الاخر يقولك ده كان واحد مجنون او كان عايز يسرق




الحمد لله   


احنا ظلمناهم وواجب علينا الاعتذار



       هم يبكى وهم يفرح*


----------



## الشاروني (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*اكثر من رائع*



coptic قال:


> *جلست امام شاشه التليفزيزن اتابع بكل تعجب مدى التناقض الذى يعيش فيه الشارع الاسلامى فى كل بلداننا "العربيه" مجازا*
> *جلست اتابع الغوغاء ومحترفى الاثارة وهم يحرقون ويتظاهرون ويهددون ويتوعدون فى مصر وفلسطين والهند وباكستان وافغانستان.... الخ*
> *معترضين وبشده على ما قيل ان بابا الفاتيكان قاله وانه "سب وشتم رسولهم وسب وشتم الاسلام" !!*
> 
> ...


  بصراحة كلامك اكثر من رائع وانا متأكد انه سوف يأتي هذا اليوم قريبا جدا 

انا معك بكل احاسيسي وكلماتي وافعالي ان شئت


----------



## bent_yaso3 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

نجمة العراق قال:


> اني بس اريد افهم شسوالكم الاسلام والله
> احنه مخلصين ومسالمين ولو لفيتو العالم كله ما راح
> تلاقون ابيض واصدق من قلوبنا ليش تحاولون تشوهون صورة الاسلام
> اني كله الي اريد افهم نحن متى اعتدينا على دينكم
> ...



*لن ارد على الجزء الاول من كلامك لانى واثقه انك لا تصدقيه
انت مسلمه وتعرفين بالتأكيد معنى كلمه فتوحات هذه الكلمه هى اكبر خدعه خدعتم بها
لان ماالفتح الاغزو لدول سالمه امنه ونهبها ونهب مواطنيها
اما حكايه المسيح مسلم فسأعتبرها دعابه صدرت منك عفوا
ولكن الجزء الاخير هو ما اثار فضولى فعلا لسؤالك
تقولين ان العذراء القديسه مريم طلبت من الله ان يعطيه ولد
حتى لا يمسها رجل هل تعقلين الكلام قبل كتابته
هل تقف فتاه عذراء تطلب من الله طفلا و تطلب الا يكون لها رجلا تحتمى به
وتعرض نفسها بهذا الطفل الى القيل والقال
والاكثر من ذلك يستجيب لها الله
من اين اتت هذه الفكره لهذه الشابه الصغيره ؟
ولماذا يخص الله انسان عادى بشئ مثل هذا؟ وان كان لانه سيصبح نبيا لماذا هو النبى 
الوحيد الذى حدث معه هذا الامر؟
ولماذا حدث؟ هل يصنع الله الامور هكذا بلا هدف هل يتسلى الله بالبشر 
هل يعرض فتاه صغيره لهذا الامر بلا هدف 
الم يكن من الاسهل ان يرسل لها رجلا صالحا ليتزوجها وتنجب منه
اى تعاليم ساذجه يلقنونها لكم؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nourr (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*ياجماعة ارجو الافادة هو المنتدى دةلتمجيد  المسيحية ولا لسب المسلمين ومنعهم من الرد المحترم على السب والشتيمة
يعنى باختصار 
انتم  بتقولو ان دينكم يعلم شتيمة الاخر على الرغم من ان منتداكم لا يسمح لاحد بالتعليق المحترم واللى هيعمل كدة هنحذف مشاركاتة عشان يياس من وجود ناس عاقلة ومحترمة يتكلم معاها ويخلو المنتدى لكم تقولون ما تريدون او يريد اسيادكم قولة للتاثير على  رواد المنتدى واشعال الحقد ومنع اى فرصة لايضاح الامور وتهدئة ما تشعلونة من نيران اسبابها كاذبة
يعنى عاملين اجتماع عائلى لسب والتنكيل بالمسلمين
 وبعدين كسبتم اية
افدتو دينكم باية
وهل هذا تدين ؟
راجعو الفاظكم واسالو انفسكم اهكذا يسعد ربكم بابنائة (دة كلامكم)
هذة سماحة المسيح اللى بانين عليها معتقداتكم وافكار دينكم

عارف ايضا ان الحذف للمحترمين ومشاركاتهم سيستمر
لكن ابشركم
بموقعى الجديد مخصوص عشانكم بكل ادب واحترام هاكشف مؤمراتكم على المسيحين قبل المسلمين
كل مسيحى فهذا المنتدى للاسف عار على المسيحية كونها ديانة سماوية لاتقبل ما تفعلون هل منكم من يملك الرد ام يتكفل المتأمر الاكبر بالحذف حتى تظهر حقيقة مايدور
انا متاكد انة لا يوجد مسيحى حقيقى يقبل ما تفعلون
بالمناسبة افعالكم تثبت لنا يوما بعد الاخر اننا على حق
لان قرائنا يثبت ويؤرخ ماتفعلون الان
يعنى انتم الدليل على صدق عقيدتنا وثبات ايماننا
ونحن ايضا الدين الوحيد الذى لاينكر الاديان الاخرى
ويفهم جيدا العقائد الثلاث ولايهين مقداساتها وهذا فخر لى ولابناء المسلمين
لنفترض انكم على حق
لم نرفض المسيحية ولم ننكرها مثل ما تفعلون
اذا كنا على غير حق لانكرنا المسيحية ونبيها 
ما الداعى للاعتراف بالمسيحية اذا كنا ندعو لدين واحد وهو الاسلام
هذا هو السؤالظ*


----------



## elmara7 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية الاسلام

تحيه المسلمين

السلام

هبدا كلامى باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

خالق السماوات والارض

رب موسى وعيسى وابراهيم

رب محمد وسائر الخلق

انا مجرد شخص عندى 17 سنة

طالب يعنى مش شيخ ولا هفتى فتوة

بس حبيت اقول الصح

احنا عمرنا ما بنشتم المسيحية

لان المسيحية انزلها الله مع سيدنا عيسى رضى الله عنه

ولكن الله كمان انزل المسيحية على عيسى رضى الله عنه وانزل الرسالات

انزل القران على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

انا هرد على بعض المقولات اللى كاتبينها

فَقَاتِلُوا أَئِمَّةَ الكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لاَ أَيْمَانَ لَهُمْ (سورة التوبة 9:12). صدق الله العظيم

فى الاية دى الله عز وجل بيامرنا اننا نقاتل الكفر

الكافر هو من لا يؤمن بالله

لا دين له يفعل الفحشاء والمنكر

فلا يخشى الله لانه بكل بساطة كافر 

ده اللى نقاتله اما اذا كنتم شايفين نفسكم مش بتؤمنو بالله عز وجل وانه لا دين لكم

يبقوا انتوا كمان مقصودين بالايه الكريمة دى

ابقو افهمو الاية قبل ما تحطوها

جَزَاءُ الذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَاداً أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ (سورة المائدة 5:33).... صدق الله العظيم

الله عز وجل بيامرنا اننا نقاتل من يحاربون الله

عارفين يعنى ايه بيحاربو الله عز وجل

يعنى بيكفروا بيه يعنى مش بينفذو اوامره لا يطيعونه

وبالتالى لن يطيعوا رسوله 

فاذا كنتم لا تطيعون الله فى اوامره فانتو مشركين ( على حد قولكم )

نقاتل من يسعى فى الارض فسادا

يعنى نقاتل اللى بيلوث الارض ويقتل الزهور والصور الجميلة فى الارض

يمحى الاخضر وينزع الاشجار من جذورها ويلقون بالاوساخ فى الارض

انتو شايفين نفسكم بتعملو كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِا للَّهِ وَلاَ بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلاَ يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ (سورة التوبة 9:29), صدق الله العظيم

الذين لا يؤمنون بالله

يعنى اللى بيقوله مفيش الله ( استغفر الله العظيم ) واليوم الاخر يوم الحساب العظيم 

الذين لا يحرمون ما حرمه الله ورسوله يعنى اللى بيعمل فحشاء وبياذى الضعيم ينتهك الاعراض يقتل النفس دون سبب يفعل جميع المحرمات

انتو شايفين نفسكم مقصودين بالاية الكريمة وبتعملوا كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ومن يعتذر لنا عن كلام شيوخ المسلمين الذين يبيحون اموالنا واعراضنا لاننا مشركين وكفرة وبنصوص من دينهم واحاديث نبيهم؟؟

انا عمرى ما شفت اى حاجة بتشير الى كده فى القران او السنة النبوية

وحتى المشركين والكفرة حرام علينا ان ننتهك الاعراض مهما كانت

*ومن يعتذر لنا عن كيل الشتائم والسباب فى اجهزة الاعلام الموجهه لنا عينى عينك جهارا ولا رادع لهم!!*


مفيش اى شتائم بتساوى الشتائم اللى بيقولها مش عارف مين عندكم على قمر الاروبى

اى واحد يفتح القناة اسمها ( الحياة ) على ما اتذكر  ويشوف ومتهيالى كلكم بتتفرجوا عليها ودى يوميا يعنى كل ساعة  مش زى ما قالت كرستينا كل جمعة يعنى اربع مرات فى الشهر



انا خلصت كلامى


ياريت حد يقرا ويعلق عليا ولو تعليق بسيط جدا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## العيون الباكية (24 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير على زوقك وكلامك المفيد .. بس يا رب يفهموا الكلام ده


----------



## drop245 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

من سيعتدر للاخر هل المسليمين ام انتم و اصحابكم في الملة اليهود الذين يهتكون اعراض المسليمين في كل مكان و بكل و حشية و لا داعي ان ان اعطي امثلة لان عصرنا ملئ بالامثلة و يشردون الناس و بدون رحمة حتى اسود قلبكم بالكفر و الحقد و الكره للمسلمين و نبيه العظيم فنحن معكم و صابرون الى ان يرث الله هذه الدنيا و لله الحمد الذي برهن للانسانية عن حقيقة هذا الدين بمعجزاته التي لا تنفد و ان الاسلام ليس دين قتل و تعصب كما فهمتموه فحقيقة الاسلام هو دين  تسامح و دين رحمة و تعايش و بالمقابل فهو ضد هوى النفس التي  التي تؤدي الى المهالك و الى الفساد و المثال و اضح فانضر الى مجتمعكم و الى  المجتمع الاسلامي الحقيقي فانضر كيف انتشر الفساد و الفسق بينكم و الى حريتكم التي هلكت البشرية و النسل و اصبحتم تصدرون فيضكم الينا ففسد مجتمعنا ايضا فما نطلبه منكم هو ان تحترمو ديننا و رسولنا و عيشو في هواكم كما تريدون و الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام .
و السلام على من اتبع الهدى.


----------



## المغتربة (26 ديسمبر 2006)

حسناً أشكر الجميع على الحديث 
ولكن أتمنى من سجل حرف بهذه الصفحة أن يعيد قرأته بها من جديد
ليعرف من الذي يتسأل هل نحن المسلمين من يجب أن نعتذر أم غيرنا من يجيب أن يعتذروا 
لابئس بأن يكون لكل شخص حريته في الحديث 
لكن لابد من مراعاة الحروف التي سوف يقراها مائة الأشخاص 
أليس صحيح 
فلو إطلع شخص لا يعرف النصرانية ولايعرف الإسلام
وأراد أن يدخل في أحدهم فيرأيكم 
ماذا سوف يختار هل الإسلام أم النصرانية 
 أتوقع أنكم سوف تقولون .....


أشكر من دعم الموضوع بالصور للتوضيح ...ولكن هل هذا أسلوب إنساني لا أعلم ....؟
أريد جواب


----------



## drop245 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله و حده و الصلاة و السلام على اشرف المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم 
في هذه السطر ساجيب على على سؤال bent_yaso3 التي سالت لمادا اختار الله عز و جل عيسى عليه السلام  ان يولد بدون اب ?
بَيْنَ عِيسَى وَ مُحَمَّدٍ عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلاة والسَّلاَم
مِن أكثر الأمثلة شيوعاً عند تحاور مسيحيٌّ مع مسلم حول العقائد، تجد المسيحيُّ يستشهد بِعَظمة معجزات عيسى عليه السَّلام، و يستدلُّ منها إستدلالات خرقاء. فتجد بعضهم يستشهد بها أن عيسى -حاشا لله- هو إبن الله، أو حتَّى يتجرَّأ أكثرهم فيصفه بأنَّه هو الله نفسه -سبحانه و تعالى عمَّا يشركون. و يحاول المسيحيُّ استفزاز المسلم بقول أن معجزات عيسى تشهد على أنَّه في كل الأحوال أعظم شأناً من مُحَمَّدٍ صلَّى الله عليه و سلَّم. و هي خدعة قديمة يستعملها المسيحيُّون منذ الأزل ليجعلوا المسلمين يخرجون عن دينهم أو شعورهم فيقلِّلون من شأن المسيح و يعظِّمون من شأن الرَّسول صلَّى الله عليه و سلَّم بما ليس فيه. فتكون حجَّة على المسلم.
و لابد من الإتِّفاق أوَّلاً و قبل أيِّ شئ على أنَّنا لا نفرِّق بين رُسُل الله جميعاً. فهم جميعاً عباد مقرِّبون لله، و مكرمون من الخالق عزَّ و جلّ. فعيسى و محمَّد و باقي الرُّسُل عليهم جميعاً أفضل الصَّلاة و السَّلام بشر لهم مهمة محدودة و شاقة جداً، و هي تبليغ رسالة الله إلى خلق متكبِّرين متجبِّرين عصاة، بعيدين كل البعد عن الطريق القويم، حتى أن الله قد أرسل فيهم رسولاً. إذن ما نفعله في هذا المقال هو أن نوضِّح أن كل الرسل متساوون عندنا، و أن الله قد رفع بعضهم على بعض درجات، و على رأسهم خاتم الأنبياء و المرسلين محمد صلَّى الله عليه و سلَّم. وقد كنت كتبته سابقاً ردَّاً على مسيحيٍّ حاول نشر هذا الإفتراء. وقد بدأ كلامه بأن قال أنَّه لا يؤمن بالقرآن، ومع ذلك سيثبت للمسلمين منه مدى عظمة عيسى مقارنة بمحمَّد عليهما الصَّلاة والسَّلام.

في ولادة عبدي الله و رسوليه عليهما الصّلاة و السّلام
يقول النَّصراني: إن ولادة عيسى تدل قطعاً على أنه أعظم من محمد. فقد كانت ولادة عيسى منذ البدأ معجزة بينما وُلِد محمد ولادة عاديَّة. وقد بُشِّرت مريم بعيسى قبل ولادته ولم تُبَشَّر آمنة بولادة محمد. كما ذُكِرت مريم عليها السَّلام في القرآن ولم تُذكَر آمنة. ثم أن قرآنكم يقول أن جميع الرُّسل قد بشَّروا بكلمة الله، ويقول أيضاً أن عيسى هو كلمة الله الَّتي ألقاها إلى مريم. إذن فجميع الرُّسُل قد بشَّروا بعيسى كما يقول الإنجيل. وقد كان محمَّد كما تقولون يوحَى إليه عن طريق مَلَك، أمَّا عيسى فلم يسمع قي حياته وحياً لأنه كان هو الأعجوبة العظمى وكان كلمة الله، وبالتَّالي لم يحتج إلى وحي.
وُلِد عيسى عليه السلام لمريم بكلمة من الله ألقاها إليها. و هذه الكلمة هي كلمة الخلق -بداهةً- فقال الله سبحانه (كُن) فكان. و جميعنا فينا من روح الله سبحانه و تعالى. فأبونا جميعاً آدم الذي نفخ الله فيه من روحه. و لو إعتبرنا الولادة الخارقة للمسيح سبباً لنعبده لكان بالأولى لنا أن نعبد آدم عليه السلام. فعيسى جاء بدون أب فقط، بينما جاء آدم بلا أب أو أم. و عيسى عليه السلام لم يكن الوحيد الذي خلق بطريقة معجزة. فأوّلاً هناك آدم بلا أب و لا أم. ثم حوّاء بأب -آدم- و لا أم. و كذلك ناقة صالح عليه السلام و قد خلقها الله بلا أب أو أم. و كذلك الدّابة التي تسم الناس قبل قيام السَّاعة. ثم هناك الملائكة. فنرى أن خلق عيسى عليه السّلام مع كونه معجز، إلا أنّه ليس الوحيد.
فما الحكمة إذن من ولادة عيسى بهذه الطريقة غير الطبيعيّة؟ لولادة عيسى هكذا في رأيي ثلاثة أسباب. أوّلاً لأن عيسى عليه السّلام قد بُعِثَ في بني إسرائيل و هُم مَنْ هُم مِن قتلة الأنبياء و مكذّبي الرُّسُل. فَلِتَقوم عليهم حجّة الله دامغة كان لابد لعيسى عليه السلام بكلِّ معجز من الآيات ليؤمن به من شاء الله أن يزول الصَّدأ عن قلبه، و يعرفه كل ذوي القلوب الغلف و إن لم يؤمنوا به بعد أن عرفوا أنّه رسول الله. السبب الثّاني أن يكون فتنة لمن لم يكتب الله لهم الهداية كما حدث بالفعل، و السبب الأخير أن يعلم أتباع عيسى عليه السّلام ما يقول اليهود فيهم و في رسولهم زوراً و بهتانا، ثم ما يقول المسلمون في النبيّ الكريم، فيؤمن منهم من قدّر الله له الهدى.
وللافادة اكثر اليكي هذا الرابط http://www.alshoura.org/alshoura/articles/esamohammad.htm
فنحن المسليمين لا نجبركم على الاسلام فلكم الحرية ان تختارو دينكم فقط ما نريده هو استبيان حقيقة هذا الدين  العظيم و احترامه  و كذلك لنظهر الحق على الباطل و الله المستعان و نسال الله الهداية للجميع و ان يتقبل منا و السلام على من اتبع الهدى.


----------



## drop245 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله و حده و الصلاة و السلام على اشرف المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم
اما بعد
انا مسلم و اعتز بذلك و الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام و احب عيسى و محمد عليهما افضل الصلوات و التسليم و لا يمكن لاي مسلم منا ان يكون مسلما الا بايمانه الحقيقي بجميع الكتب السماوية و برسله و بدون نفي احدهما و يقول الله عز وجل في هذا الصدد وبعد اعود بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ** ليس البر ان تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب ولكن البر من امن بالله واليوم الاخر والملائكه والكتاب والنبيين واتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل والسائلين وفي الرقاب واقام الصلاه واتى الزكاه والموفون بعهدهم اذا عاهدوا والصابرين في الباساء والضراء وحين الباس اولئك الذين صدقوا واولئك هم المتقون **البقرة (آية:177)
 صدق الله العظيم و نحن من صفاتنا الصبر رغم ما قيل علينا من اقوال الكدابين و الفاسقين و عداء الدين ارجوكم قبل تحكمو علينا  باقبح الصفات و التي تدل على الحقد الذي تكنوه لنا و الدي غرزه الفساق في نفوسكم التي لا علم لها عن رسولنا و قراننا الذي حارب ضد هوى النفس الملوثة بالرجس و الشرك بالله الواحد القهار والدي لا شريك له ونحن ليست لدينا عصى موسى او ماشبه حتى نقلب قلوبكم للاسلام لان الله يقول مخاطبا رسوله الكريم **انك لا تهدي من احببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء** فالهداية لله وحده وهو مقلب القلوب  و يقول الله عز وجل في هدا الصدد ** بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الذين كفروا سواء عليهم انذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على سمعهم و على ابصارهم غشاوه و لهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله و باليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله و الذين امنوا معه وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فازادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانو يكذبون واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في ارض قالو انما نحن مصلحون الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون و اذا قيل لهم امنو كما امن الناس قالو انؤمنو كما امن سفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء و لكن لا يعلمون و اذا لقو الذين امنو قالو امنا و اذا خلو الى شياطينهم قالو انا معكم انما نحن مستهزؤون الله يستهزئ بهم و يمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون اؤلئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم و ما كانو مهتدين مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما اضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بانورهم و تركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون صم بكم عمي فهم لا يبصرون او كصيب من سماء فيه ظلمات و رعد و برق يجعلون اصابعم في اذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت و الله محيط بالكفرين يكاد البرق يخطف ابصارهم كلما اضاء لهم مشو فيه واذا اظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم و ابصارهم ان الله على كل شيىء قدير** صدق الله العظيم اظن ان هدا حالكم انتم الان الذين تستهزوؤن من الاسلام و من رسولنا الكريم عليه افضل الصلوات و الحمد لله الى نعمة الاسلام 
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


 فالنصر للاسلام انشاء الله


----------



## drop245 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا مسلم و اعتز بذلك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله و حده و الصلاة و السلام على اشرف المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم
اما بعد
 و الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام و احب عيسى و محمد عليهما افضل الصلوات و التسليم و لا يمكن لاي مسلم منا ان يكون مسلما الا بايمانه الحقيقي بجميع الكتب السماوية و برسله و بدون نفي احدهما و يقول الله عز وجل في هذا الصدد وبعد اعود بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ** ليس البر ان تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب ولكن البر من امن بالله واليوم الاخر والملائكه والكتاب والنبيين واتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل والسائلين وفي الرقاب واقام الصلاه واتى الزكاه والموفون بعهدهم اذا عاهدوا والصابرين في الباساء والضراء وحين الباس اولئك الذين صدقوا واولئك هم المتقون **البقرة (آية:177)
 صدق الله العظيم و نحن من صفاتنا الصبر رغم ما قيل علينا من اقوال الكدابين و الفاسقين و عداء الدين ارجوكم قبل تحكمو علينا  باقبح الصفات و التي تدل على الحقد الذي تكنوه لنا و الدي غرزه الفساق في نفوسكم التي لا علم لها عن رسولنا و قراننا الذي حارب ضد هوى النفس الملوثة بالرجس و الشرك بالله الواحد القهار والدي لا شريك له ونحن ليست لدينا عصى موسى او ماشبه حتى نقلب قلوبكم للاسلام لان الله يقول مخاطبا رسوله الكريم **انك لا تهدي من احببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء** فالهداية لله وحده وهو مقلب القلوب  و يقول الله عز وجل في هدا الصدد ** بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الذين كفروا سواء عليهم انذرتهم ام لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون ختم الله على سمعهم و على ابصارهم غشاوه و لهم عذاب عظيم ومن الناس من يقول امنا بالله و باليوم الاخر وما هم بمؤمنين يخادعون الله و الذين امنوا معه وما يخدعون الا انفسهم وما يشعرون في قلوبهم مرض فازادهم الله مرضا ولهم عذاب اليم بما كانو يكذبون واذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في ارض قالو انما نحن مصلحون الا انهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون و اذا قيل لهم امنو كما امن الناس قالو انؤمنو كما امن سفهاء الا انهم هم السفهاء و لكن لا يعلمون و اذا لقو الذين امنو قالو امنا و اذا خلو الى شياطينهم قالو انا معكم انما نحن مستهزؤون الله يستهزئ بهم و يمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون اؤلئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم و ما كانو مهتدين مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا فلما اضاءت ما حوله ذهب الله بانورهم و تركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون صم بكم عمي فهم لا يبصرون او كصيب من سماء فيه ظلمات و رعد و برق يجعلون اصابعم في اذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت و الله محيط بالكفرين يكاد البرق يخطف ابصارهم كلما اضاء لهم مشو فيه واذا اظلم عليهم قاموا ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم و ابصارهم ان الله على كل شيىء قدير** صدق الله العظيم اظن ان هدا حالكم انتم الان الذين تستهزوؤن من الاسلام و من رسولنا الكريم عليه افضل الصلوات و الحمد لله الى نعمة الاسلام 
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


 فالنصر للاسلام انشاء الله


----------



## حمامة الروض (28 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic قال:


> *جلست امام شاشه التليفزيزن اتابع بكل تعجب مدى التناقض الذى يعيش فيه الشارع الاسلامى فى كل بلداننا "العربيه" مجازا
> جلست اتابع الغوغاء ومحترفى الاثارة وهم يحرقون ويتظاهرون ويهددون ويتوعدون فى مصر وفلسطين والهند وباكستان وافغانستان.... الخ
> معترضين وبشده على ما قيل ان بابا الفاتيكان قاله وانه "سب وشتم رسولهم وسب وشتم الاسلام" !!وبنظرة محايدة سريعه وجدت انهم وبكل دقة وهمه ونشاط يطبقون ما قيل لهم ان البابا قاله!!
> فبابا الفاتيكان اقتبس كلمات من كتاب لاحد الاباطرة فى القرون الوسطى تقول ان الاسلام لم يزيد من الحضارة او الانسانيه شيئ وانتقض نشر الدين بحد السيف
> فهل هؤلاء الغوغاء بما يفعلوه يمثلون الحضارة الاسلامية او الانسانيه فى اى شيئ؟؟؟ [/COLOR]*


وبنظرة محايدة كل المسلمين بااختلاف خلفياتهم ولغاتهم وثقافتهم  هذه الكتل البشرية من المحيط الى المحيط  باارضها وانسانها وتاريخها لم تقدم للانسانية قدر أنمله .. أي شئ !


coptic قال:


> *الاجابه ... نعم فهذا المشهد لن تراه الا فى دول تدعى انها اسلامية ومشهد تكرر وسيتكرر كثيرا فلا تعجب بعد الان فالمسلمون لا يعترضون الا بالتظاهرات والعنف والحرق والسب والشتم والهتافات المحرضه على الارهاب وقد سمعنا وشاهدنا ولم يقوله احد لنا وهم فى هذا غير مدركين انهم اول من يسيئ لعقيدتهم ويؤكدون الاراء التى تربط بين عقيدتهم والعنف والارهاب ...
> والمثير للضحك هو متابعه تصريحات شيوخهم الاشاوس الذين يطالبون البابا بنديكتوس بالاعتذار لهم لانه قال الاسلام انتشر بالسيف!!!! فبماذا انتشر اذن؟؟ وكيف خرج من شبه الجزيرة العربيه ؟؟ ]*



وبداية التاريخ المسيحي كيف بدأت المسيحية
ماهي بداية كل حضارة وإمبراطورية
الفرق مالذي رافق هذه الفتوحات وماهوا الهدف منها 



coptic قال:


> *وهنا قلت لنفسى .... ومن سيعتذر بالنيابة عن الاسلام ورسوله والمسلمين لنا؟؟
> ولا عجب فقد حاولت ان استحضر بذاكرتى الضعيفه كم من الامور التى بمقارنتها بما قاله بابا الفاتيكان يستوجب على المسلمين الاعتذار لسنوات وسنوات *


إذن أنت لاتطلب أعتذار شخص بعينه
أنت تطلب أعتذار ديانه
تطلب أعتذار زمان وأعتذار تاريخ طويل !!
.........
ونحن من يعتذر لنا عن اليهودية التي وضعت السم في أكل الرسول
من يعتذر لنا عن الحملات الصليبية ومافعلته بالمسلمين
من يعتذر لنا عن الاستعمارمن يعتذر للبوسنة 
من يعتذر لانسان وأرض وتاريخ فلسطين 



coptic قال:


> *
> القائمه السوداء طويـــــــــــــــــلة للغايه ولاكتمالها نحتاج لصفحات وصفحات ومع كل الاسف حتى الان لم اجد مسيحى شجاع وقف وطالب جهارا بالاعتذار لنا من كل المسلمين وشيوخهم
> فهل هذا لاننا تعودنا الذل؟؟ ام تعودنا الصمت ؟؟ ام تعودنا الخوف منهم ومن بطشهم؟؟ ام ماذا ؟؟
> فهم كل من يقترب منهم باى نقد كافر ويحلون دمه حتى لو مسلم مثلهم وخير شاهد شهيد الحق فرج فودة *



هل يوجد شيخ جلس في محاضرة عن الحضارات بشكل مستفز بحضور الاعلام وقال ان التاريخ المسيحي لاشيء!!
وتطلب الشجاعة من المسيحيين ليغضبوا مثلنا 
هي غوغائية وارهاب منا وشجاعة اذا كانت منكم سبحان الله


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

*الاخ حمامة الروض قال:* *(وبداية التاريخ المسيحي كيف بدأت المسيحية
ماهي بداية كل حضارة وإمبراطورية
الفرق مالذي رافق هذه الفتوحات وماهوا الهدف منها )*
*وهذا جهل تام بالتاريخ المسيحى لان المسيحية انتشرت بالتبشير والقدوة وفى الحقيقة الدين الوحيد الذى انتشر بحد السيف هو الاسلام وذلك لضعف ايديولوجيته

وقال ايضا: (هل يوجد شيخ جلس في محاضرة عن الحضارات بشكل مستفز بحضور الاعلام وقال ان التاريخ المسيحي لاشيء!!
وتطلب الشجاعة من المسيحيين ليغضبوا مثلنا 
هي غوغائية وارهاب منا وشجاعة اذا كانت منكم سبحان الله)
وانا اقول له من الواضح انك فهمت طلب الاعتذار على الطريقة الاسلامية اى الاعتداء على الكنائس والسفارات وممتلكات المسيحيين فى حين نحن نتحدث عن الطريقة المسيحية وهى طلب الاعتذار باسلوب متحضر*


----------



## the fog (10 فبراير 2007)

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله بجد صعبانين عليا اوى مش عارف لية 


> وبنظرة محايدة سريعه وجدت انهم وبكل دقة وهمه ونشاط يطبقون ما قيل لهم ان البابا قاله!!
> فبابا الفاتيكان اقتبس كلمات من كتاب لاحد الاباطرة فى القرون الوسطى تقول ان الاسلام لم يزيد من الحضارة او الانسانيه شيئ وانتقض نشر الدين بحد السيف
> فهل هؤلاء الغوغاء بما يفعلوه يمثلون الحضارة الاسلامية او الانسانيه فى اى شيئ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


انتشار النصرانية بحدِّ السيف!! 
لفتت أنظارنا انتقادات بابا الفاتيكان للإسلام 
وتجاهله للتاريخ الدموى لكنيسة الفاتيكان وأتباعها


ما جِئْتُ لأُلْقِي سلامًا! ... بل نارًا وسيفًا وانقسامًا ((يسوع))!

فهل ينْكِرُ هذا بنديكت؟!

حوار هادئ جدًا مع بنديكت السادس عشر بابا الفاتيكان يكشف عن:
1- انتشار النصرانية بحدِّ السيف!!
2- وتاريخ إنجيلهم الذي حَرَّفوه في الوحشية والعنف!!
مقارنة بـ 
الإسلام دين السلام الدَّاعِي للسلام!!

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يقول الناس فى أمثالهم
كل إناء بما فيه ينضح
ويُصَدِّقُ هذا المثل علماء الاجتماع حين يتحدثون عن ارتباط الإنسان من حيثُ النشأة والتكوين بمحيطاته التي ينشأ بينها، ولهذا يقول علماء الاجتماع والسلوك في قواعدهم: ((الإنسانُ صورةٌ مِن بيئته))، فهو يتأثَّرُ بالبيئة التي نشأ فيها، ويحاكيها بحلوها ومرّها، وترتكز صورتها وتنطبع في داخله منذ اليوم الأول الذي يحل بالبيئة المحيطة به عند ولادته.
فالإنسان ليس معزولا عن بيئة محيطة، ولا هو بالكائن المبتوت الصلة بما يحيط به، ولكنه كما يقول علماء الاجتماع: ((مَدَنِيٌّ بطبعه))، يحب معاشرة بني جنسه، بدْأةً، وكلما نضج وتقدّم به العمر فإنه يُخَصّص دائرته أكثر فأكثر فلا يقف عند حدود الميل لجميع أبناء جنسه الإنساني ولكنه يبدأ في الميل والانجذاب إلى المشاركين له في الأفكار والسلوكيات.
وهكذا يظل الإنسان دائمًا منذ بدأ وإلى أن يرحل عن الدنيا في مراحل متتالية ومتوالية لا يترك واحدة حتى يبدأ في أخرى من مراحل تأثُّره في أفكاره وطموحاته وأطروحاته وسلوكياته بالبيئة المحيطة به.
والماء دائمًا ما يأخذ شكل الإناء ولا يخالفه!!
تذكرتُ هذا حين سمعتُ كلام ((بنديكت السادس عشر: بابا الفاتيكان)) عن الإسلام العظيم، ووصم هذا البنديكت للإسلام بوصمة العنف والانتشار بالسيف، ويعني بذلك أن يوصل رسالةً للدنيا يقول لها فيها: لقد انتشر الإسلام بوحشية تقوم على السيف والقوة والبطش لا بسلامٍ ومحبةٍ ووئامٍ ..... إلى آخره.
وعلى الرُّغم من قساوة ((الكذبة البنديكتية)) لمخالفتها للحقيقة مخالفة فجّةً لا حياء فيها ولا مروءة، إلا أنها لم تقع عندي بذلك الوقع الشديد الذي وقعتْ به عندي غيري ممَّن لا يتوقعون ما يمكن أن ينطق به البنديكت قبل أن يقوله أو يُفَكِّر به.
ولستُ ممَّن يرجُم بالغيب أو يدّعيه، ولا أنا مِمَّن يأتي السحرة والكهان أو يعتمد عليهم كما يفعل ذلك بعض ساسة أوروبا وأمريكا حتى ساعتنا.
ومن حقِّ القارئ أن يسألني: كيف توقّعتَ أن يصدر هذا القول من بنديكت أو يعتقده أمثاله؟ 
نعم من حقِّك أيها القارئ أن تسأل سؤالك هذا.
ومن واجبي أن أجيبك، لكني أستأذنك في اختصار الجواب الآن ولربما نلتقي يومًا ما بجوابٍ أطول وأشمل.
وجواب ذلك باختصار يكمن في دراسة أبعاد البيئة التي يحيا فيها البنديكت، لنصل إلى ما يمكن أن يصدر منه أو يعتقده؛ إِذْ من المستحيل أن ينسلخ البنديكت أو غيره من البشر عن البيئة التي تحيط بهم، فكرًا وسلوكًا، كما أنه من المستحيل لماء البحر أن يتلوَّن بلونِ الإناء، وهو بعدُ لا يزال خارج الإناء!!
وقد سبق وأشرتُ إلى أثر البيئة في الإنسان كيف هو.
ويحدثنا الخبير بالنفس، العليم بأسرارها، خالقها ومالكها رب العزة تبارك وتعالى عن هذه القضية فيقول عز وجل: {قُلْ كُلٌّ يَعْمَلُ عَلَى شَاكِلَتِهِ فَرَبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ هُوَ أَهْدَى سَبِيلاً} [الإسراء: 84].
فيلفتُ الله عز وجل في القرآن الكريم أنظارنا إلى أنَّ كل إنسانٍ إنما يعمل على شاكِلَتِه؛ أي يعمل على ما يناسب أخلاقه وفكره وسلوكه، وما هو عليه.
فالمتوقع منه هنا يكون بناء على دراسة هذه الشاكلة التي هو عليها.
فالمؤمن الصادق الأمين لا نتوقع منه سوى الإيمان والصدق والأمانة، كما أنه لا يتوقع مِن الفاجر إلا أفعال الفجور والإسفاف والرذيلة والدناءة.
فكل إنسانٍ يُتوقَّع منه ما يدلّ عليه فكره وسلوكه.
ولهذا كان العرب القدماء أشد الناس فطنةً لهذه القضية العلمية الاجتماعية الأصيلة في علوم الاجتماع، والتي تأخر غيرهم كثيرًا في اكتشافها وشرحها وبيانها، فأشار العرب إلى ذلك في كلامهم وتقريراتهم وأشعارهم فكان من ذلك مثلا قولهم:
عن المرء لا تَسَلْ وسَلْ عن قرينه ......... إِنَّ القرينَ بالمُقَارَنِ يهتدِي
فالصاحب يأخذُ من صاحبه ويتأثر بأخلاقه، ولهذا قال العرب أيضًا: ((الطبعُ لِصّ)): أي أنه يسرق من طباع الآخرين.
فالمرء يتأثر بمحيطه ولا يُتَوَقَّع منه أن يعمل على خلاف شاكلته، أو صورته التي تبرز لنا من خلال محيط المرء وبيئته، فكرًا وسلوكًا.
ومِن هنا لم يكن كلام البنديكت أكذوبة غير متوقَّعة بالنسبة لي، لأني أدرك جيدًا ما يمكن أن يصدرَ عن البنديكت؟
نعم؛ أدرك جيدًا ومن خلال ما سبق وأشرتُ إلى بعضه أنه لن يكون إلا صورةً مِن محيطٍ يعيش هو فيه، بل ويترَأَّس كيانه وباباويته.
ولن يكون البنديكت بعد ذلك أو يفعل إلا ما تركّز في ضلوعه وأركانه من خلال بيئته ومحيطه.
فماذا يقول محيط بيندكيت؟
هل يأمر بالسلام ويدعو إليه؟ أم يأمر بالوحشية والدموية ويحث عليها؟ بل ويعاقب من لم يقم بها؟
نعم أيها القارئ.
إن من يترأَّس باباوية عقيدة يقول كتابها فيما ينسبونه لنبيهم: ((ما جئتُ لأُلْقِي سلامًا)) إذن لماذا جئتَ؟
وهنا يأتي الجواب الواضح والصريح: ((بل نارًا)) و((سيفًا)) و((انقسامًا))!!

نارًا

سيفًا

انقسامًا
هل بعد النار والسيف والتقسيم الذي ينطوي على التشتيت والتشريد من عنف؟!
فهل بعد النار والسيف مِن عنفٍ يمكن أن يكون؟!
لقد بلغ كتاب البنديكت الغاية في العنف والبطش ونشر العقيدة بالسيف والنار والتشريد والتقتيل كما نرى.
ومَن يعتقد هذا ويترأَّس باباويته لا نتوقع منه أبدًا إلا أن ينضح بما هو فيه، فيرمي الإسلام بما يحمله البنديكتب بين جنباته من أدواء وأمراض كالوحشية والنار والسيف؛ لأنه لا يعرف غيرها.
وفاقدُ البصر لا يرى سوى السواد، كما أنَّ صاحب الفَم المُرِّ المريض لا يشعر بحلاوة طعمٍ مهما أكل!!
بل وينسب البنديكت وأهل مِلَّتِه ذلك لنبي الله عز وجل عيسى عليه السلام الذي برَّأه القرآن الكريم المقدس المحفوظ بحِفْظِ الله عز وجل له فقال تبارك وتعالى: {قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِياًّ . وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكاً أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَياًّ . وَبَراًّ بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّاراً شَقِياًّ . وَالسَّلامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وَلِدتُّ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَياًّ . ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ . مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ أَن يَتَّخِذَ مِن وَلَدٍ سُبْحَانَهُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ} [سورة مريم عليها وعلى ابنها السلام: 30 - 35].
فالإسلام ينفي عن عيسى عليه السلام صفة التجبُّر بكل ما تدل عليه من تكبّر وبطش وما سوى ذلك.
كما يثبت له القرآن الكريم البركةَ أينما حلَّ، والبِرَّ بأمِّه عليهما السلام، وفي وصفه بالبِرِّ لأمِّه عليه السلام إشارة إلى أخلاقه الفاضلة عليه وعلى أُمِّه السلام.
لكن البنديكت وكتابه يخالفون هذا ويثبتون لنبي الله عز وجل عيسى عليه السلام ما هو بريء منه، وما لا ينبغي أن يكون، حين يزعم البنديكت وكتابه أن عيسى عليه السلام كان جبارًا وحشيًا دمويًا لم يأتِ للأرض للسلام وإنما ((نارًا)) و((سيفًا)) و((انقسامًا))!
فأيُّ الصورتين أفضل يا عقلاء العالم؟
وأي الصورتين أجمل؟
سؤال سيظل يلاحقنا وأنتم معنا خلال مشوارنا هذا معكم ليجيب بنفسه عن نفسه.
تمامًا كما يلاحقنا السؤال الآخر:
أي الأمرين أفضل: البنديكت الذي يزعم كتابه النار والسيف والانقسام ويأمر بهم ويحث عليهم؟ 
أم الإسلام الذي يبدأ بالسلام وينتهي بالسلام؟
سؤالٌ آخر سيظل يلاحقنا وأنتم معنا خلال مشوارنا هذا معكم ليجيب بنفسه عن نفسه.
استعباد البشر في الكتاب المقدس
‏- سفر التكوين الإصحاح 9 “ 25قَالَ: «لِيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ مَلْعُوناً، وَلْيَكُنْ عَبْدَ الْعَبِيدِ لإِخْوَتِهِ». 26ثُمَّ ‏قَالَ: «تَبَارَكَ اللهُ إِلَهُ سَامٍ. وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْداً لَهُ. 27لِيُوْسِعِ اللهُ لِيَافَثَ فَيَسْكُنَ فِي خِيَامِ سَامٍ. وَلْيَكُنْ ‏كَنْعَانُ عَبْداً لَهُ».‏

‏- سفر التثنية الإصحاح 20 10وَحِينَ تَتَقَدَّمُونَ لِمُحَارَبَةِ مَدِينَةٍ فَادْعُوهَا لِلصُّلْحِ أَوَّلاً. 11فَإِنْ ‏أَجَابَتْكُمْ إِلَى الصُّلْحِ وَاسْتَسْلَمَتْ لَكُمْ، فَكُلُّ الشَّعْبِ السَّاكِنِ فِيهَا يُصْبِحُ عَبِيداً لَكُمْ. ‏

‏- الخروج الإصحاح 21" وَهَذِهِ هِي الأَحْكَامُ الَّتِي تَضَعُهَا أَمَامَهُمْ: 2إنِ اشْتَرَيْتَ عَبْداً عِبْرَانِيّاً ‏فَلْيَخْدُمْكَ سِتَّ سَنَوَاتٍ، وَفِي السَّنَةِ السَّابِعَةِ تُطْلِقُهُ حُرّاً مَجَّاناً 3وَإِذَا اشْتَرَيْتَهُ وَهُوَ أَعْزَبُ يُطْلَقُ ‏وَحْدَهُ. وَإِنِ اشْتَرَيْتَهُ وَهُوَ بَعْلُ امْرَأَةٍ، تُطْلَقُ زَوْجَتُهُ مَعَهُ. 4وَإِنْ وَهَبَهُ مَوْلاهُ زَوْجَةً وَأَنْجَبَتْ لَهُ بَنِينَ ‏وَبَنَاتٍ، فَإِنَّ زَوْجَتَهُ وَأَوْلاَدَهَا يَكُونُونَ مِلْكاً لِسَيِّدِهِ، وَهُوَ يُطْلَقُ وَحْدَهُ حُرّاً. 5لَكِنْ إِنْ قَالَ الْعَبْدُ: ‏‏«أُحِبُّ مَوْلايَ وَزَوْجَتِي وَأَوْلاَدِي، وَلاَ أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَخْرُجَ حُرّاً. 6يَأْخُذُهُ سَيِّدُهُ إِلَى قُضَاةِ الْمَدِينَةِ، ثُمَّ ‏يُقِيمُهُ لِصْقَ الْبَابِ أَوْ قَائِمَتِهِ، وَيَثْقُبُ أُذُنَهُ بِمِخْرَزٍ، فَيُصْبِحُ خَادِماً لَهُ مَدَى الْحَيَاةِ. 7وَلَكِنْ إِذَا بَاعَ ‏رَجُلٌ ابْنَتَهُ كَأَمَةٍ، فَإِنَّهَا لاَ تُطْلَقُ حُرَّةً كَمَا يُطْلَقُ اْلعَبْدُ. 8فَإِذَا لَمْ تَرُقْ لِمَوْلاَهَا الَّذِي خَطَبَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ، ‏يَسْمَحُ بِافْتِدَائِهَا، وَلاَ يَحِقُّ لَهُ أَنْ يَبِيعَهَا لِقَوْمٍ أَجَانِبَ لأَنَّهُ غَدَرَ بِهَا فَلَمْ يَتَزَوَّجْهَا 9وَإِنْ خَطَبَهَا لاِبْنِهِ ‏فَإِنَّهُ يُعَامِلُهَا كَابْنَةٍ لَهُ. 10أَمَّا إِذَا أَعْجَبَتْهُ وَتَزَوَّجَهَا، ثُمَّ عَادَ فَتَزَوَّجَ مِنْ أُخْرَى، فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يُنَقِّصُ شَيْئاً ‏مِنْ طَعَامِهَا وَكُسْوَتِهَا وَمُعَاشَرَتِهَا، 11فَإِذَا قَصَّرَ فِي وَاحِدٍ مِنْ هَذِهِ الأَشْيَاءِ الثَّلاَثَةِ، عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يُطْلِقَهَا ‏حُرَّةً ‏مَجَّاناً........................................ .................................................. ......................‏‏..‏
‏20إنْ ضَرَبَ أَحَدٌ عَبْدَهُ أَوْ أَمَتَهُ بِالْعَصَا ضَرْباً أَفْضَى إِلَى الْمَوْتِ، يُعَاقَبُ. 21لَكِنْ إِنْ بَقِيَ حَيّاً ‏يَوْماً أَوْ يَوْمَيْنِ، لاَ يُعَاقَبُ الضَّارِبُ، لأَنَّ العَبْدَ مِلْكُهُ.......................................... ..........‏
‏ 26وَإِذَا ضَرَبَ أَحَدٌ عَبْدَهُ أَوْ أَمَتَهُ، فَأَتْلَفَ عَيْنَهُ، فَإِنَّهُ يُطْلِقُهُ حُرّاً تَعْوِيضاً لَهُ عَنْ عَيْنِهِ 27وَإِذَا ‏ضَرَبَ أَحَدٌ عَبْدَهُ أَوْ أَمَتَهُ، فَأَسْقَطَ سِنَّهُ، فَإِنَّهُ يُطْلِقُهُ حُرّاً تَعْوِيضاً عَنْ سِنِّهِ...........................‏
‏32وَإِذَا نَطَحَ الثَّوْرُ عَبْداً أَوْ أَمَةً، فَإِنَّ صَاحِبَهُ يَدْفَعُ ثَلاَثِينَ قِطْعَةَ فِضَّةٍ تَعْوِيضاً لِمَوْلاهُ، وَيُرْجَمُ ‏الثَّوْرُ. ‏


لاويين 25 " 44وَلْيَكُنْ عَبِيدُكُمْ وَإِمَاؤُكُمْ مِنَ الشُّعُوبِ الَّتِي حَوْلَكُمْ، مِنْهَا تَقْتَنُونَ عَبِيداً وَإِمَاءً، ‏‏45وَكَذَلِكَ مِنْ أَبْنَاءِ الْمُسْتَوْطِنِينَ النَّازِلِينَ عِنْدَكُمْ، فَمِنْهُمْ وَمِنْ عَشَائِرهِمْ، الَّذِينَ عِنْدَكُمُ الْمَوْلُودِينَ ‏فِي أَرْضِكُمْ، تَقْتَنُونَ عَبِيداً لَكُمْ. 46وَتُوَرِّثُونَهُمْ لِبَنِيكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِكُمْ مِيرَاثَ مُلْكٍ، فَيَكُونُونَ عَبِيداً لَكُمْ ‏إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَأَمَّا إِخْوَتُكُمْ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلاَ تَطْغَوْا بِتَسَلُّطِكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ.‏
‏47وَإِذَا اغْتَنَى غَرِيبٌ أَوْ نَزِيلٌ مُقِيمٌ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ، وَافْتَقَرَ أَخُوكَ فَبِيعَ لِلْغَرِيبِ الْمُسْتَوْطِنِ عِنْدَكَ، أَوْ ‏لِنَسْلِ عَشِيرَتِهِ، 48فَلْيَفُكَّهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ أَقْرِبَائِهِ بَعْدَ بَيْعِهِ، لأَنَّهُ يَمْلِكُ حَقَّ الانْعِتَاقِ. 49أَوْ يَفُكَّهُ عَمُّهُ أَوِ ‏ابْنُ عَمِّهِ أَوْ أَحَدُ أَقْرِبَائِهِ مِنْ أَبْنَاءِ عَشِيرَتِهِ، أَوْ يَسْتَرِدَّ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ حُرِّيَّتَهُ إِذَا حَصَلَ عَلَى مَا يَكْفِي مِنْ ‏مَالٍ، 50فَيَتَحَاسَبُ مَعَ شَارِيهِ مُنْذُ سَنَةِ بَيْعِهِ حَتَّى سَنَةِ الْيُوبِيلِ، فَيَكُونُ ثَمَنُ عِتْقِهِ وَفْقاً لِمَا يُدْفَعُ ‏لأَجِيرٍ، لِذَلِكَ الْعَدَدِ مِنَ السَّنَوَاتِ. 51وَإِذَا كَانَتِ السَّنَوَاتُ الْبَاقِيَةُ حَتَّى حُلُولِ الْيُوبِيلِ كَثِيرَةً، فَعَلَيْهِ أَنْ ‏يَدْفَعَ نِسْبَةً أَكْبَرَ مِنْ أَصْلِ الثَّمَنِ الَّذِي دُفِعَ فِي شِرَائِهِ، إِسْتِرْدَاداً لِحُرِّيَّتِهِ. 52وَإِنْ كَانَتِ السَّنَوَاتُ ‏الْبَاقِيَةُ حَتَّى سَنَةِ الْيُوبِيلِ قَلِيلَةً، فَعَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَحْسُبَ عَدَدَ السَّنَوَاتِ وَيَدْفَعَ وَفْقَهَا فِي سَبِيلِ فِكَاكِهِ. ‏‏53وَعَلَى الأَجْنَبِيِّ أَنْ يُعَامِلَهُ كَأَجِيرٍ مِنْ سَنَةٍ إِلَى سَنَةٍ، وَلاَ يَقْسُ عَلَيْهِ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْكَ. 54وَإِنْ لَمْ يُوْجَدْ ‏سَبِيلٌ لِفِكَاكِهِ، فَإِنَّهُ يُعْتَقُ هُوَ وَبَنُوهُ مَعَهُ فِي سَنَةِ الْيُوبِيلِ. 55لأَنَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لِي عَبِيدٌ. هُمْ عَبِيدِي ‏الَّذِينَ أَخْرَجْتُهُمْ مِنْ مِصْرَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ.‏

‎1 ‎تيموثاوس 6 " عَلَى جَمِيعِ مَنْ هُمْ تَحْتَ نِيرِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ أَنْ يَعْتَبِرُوا سَادَتَهُمْ أَهْلاً لِكُلِّ إِكْرَامٍ، لِكَيْ ‏لاَ يَجْلِبُوا التَّجْدِيفَ عَلَى اسْمِ اللهِ وَعَلَى التَّعْلِيمِ. 2وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ سَادَةٌ مُؤْمِنُونَ أَنْ لاَ يَسْتَخِفُّوا بِهِمْ ‏لأَنَّهُمْ إِخْوَةٌ لَهُمْ، بَلْ بِالأَحْرَى أَنْ يَخْدِمُوهُمْ بِخُضُوعٍ، لأَنَّ الْمُسْتَفِيدِينَ مِنْ خِدْمَتِهِمِ الصَّالِحَةِ هُمْ ‏مُؤْمِنُونَ مَحْبُوبُونَ."‏

والحمد لله القائل في محكم كتابه )يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ وَأُنْثَى وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوباً وَقَبَائِلَ ‏لِتَعَارَفُوا إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ) (الحجرات:13) ‏
والحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام
بقولك اية عايز كمان ولا كفاية عليك كدة لحد ماتعرف ترد عليا 
 ابوحـــــــــــــــــــــــميد​


----------



## the fog (10 فبراير 2007)

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله بجد صعبانين عليا اوى مش عارف لية 


> وبنظرة محايدة سريعه وجدت انهم وبكل دقة وهمه ونشاط يطبقون ما قيل لهم ان البابا قاله!!
> فبابا الفاتيكان اقتبس كلمات من كتاب لاحد الاباطرة فى القرون الوسطى تقول ان الاسلام لم يزيد من الحضارة او الانسانيه شيئ وانتقض نشر الدين بحد السيف
> فهل هؤلاء الغوغاء بما يفعلوه يمثلون الحضارة الاسلامية او الانسانيه فى اى شيئ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


انتشار النصرانية بحدِّ السيف!! 
لفتت أنظارنا انتقادات بابا الفاتيكان للإسلام 
وتجاهله للتاريخ الدموى لكنيسة الفاتيكان وأتباعها


ما جِئْتُ لأُلْقِي سلامًا! ... بل نارًا وسيفًا وانقسامًا ((يسوع))!

فهل ينْكِرُ هذا بنديكت؟!

حوار هادئ جدًا مع بنديكت السادس عشر بابا الفاتيكان يكشف عن:
1- انتشار النصرانية بحدِّ السيف!!
2- وتاريخ إنجيلهم الذي حَرَّفوه في الوحشية والعنف!!
مقارنة بـ 
الإسلام دين السلام الدَّاعِي للسلام!!

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يقول الناس فى أمثالهم
كل إناء بما فيه ينضح
ويُصَدِّقُ هذا المثل علماء الاجتماع حين يتحدثون عن ارتباط الإنسان من حيثُ النشأة والتكوين بمحيطاته التي ينشأ بينها، ولهذا يقول علماء الاجتماع والسلوك في قواعدهم: ((الإنسانُ صورةٌ مِن بيئته))، فهو يتأثَّرُ بالبيئة التي نشأ فيها، ويحاكيها بحلوها ومرّها، وترتكز صورتها وتنطبع في داخله منذ اليوم الأول الذي يحل بالبيئة المحيطة به عند ولادته.
فالإنسان ليس معزولا عن بيئة محيطة، ولا هو بالكائن المبتوت الصلة بما يحيط به، ولكنه كما يقول علماء الاجتماع: ((مَدَنِيٌّ بطبعه))، يحب معاشرة بني جنسه، بدْأةً، وكلما نضج وتقدّم به العمر فإنه يُخَصّص دائرته أكثر فأكثر فلا يقف عند حدود الميل لجميع أبناء جنسه الإنساني ولكنه يبدأ في الميل والانجذاب إلى المشاركين له في الأفكار والسلوكيات.
وهكذا يظل الإنسان دائمًا منذ بدأ وإلى أن يرحل عن الدنيا في مراحل متتالية ومتوالية لا يترك واحدة حتى يبدأ في أخرى من مراحل تأثُّره في أفكاره وطموحاته وأطروحاته وسلوكياته بالبيئة المحيطة به.
والماء دائمًا ما يأخذ شكل الإناء ولا يخالفه!!
تذكرتُ هذا حين سمعتُ كلام ((بنديكت السادس عشر: بابا الفاتيكان)) عن الإسلام العظيم، ووصم هذا البنديكت للإسلام بوصمة العنف والانتشار بالسيف، ويعني بذلك أن يوصل رسالةً للدنيا يقول لها فيها: لقد انتشر الإسلام بوحشية تقوم على السيف والقوة والبطش لا بسلامٍ ومحبةٍ ووئامٍ ..... إلى آخره.
وعلى الرُّغم من قساوة ((الكذبة البنديكتية)) لمخالفتها للحقيقة مخالفة فجّةً لا حياء فيها ولا مروءة، إلا أنها لم تقع عندي بذلك الوقع الشديد الذي وقعتْ به عندي غيري ممَّن لا يتوقعون ما يمكن أن ينطق به البنديكت قبل أن يقوله أو يُفَكِّر به.
ولستُ ممَّن يرجُم بالغيب أو يدّعيه، ولا أنا مِمَّن يأتي السحرة والكهان أو يعتمد عليهم كما يفعل ذلك بعض ساسة أوروبا وأمريكا حتى ساعتنا.
ومن حقِّ القارئ أن يسألني: كيف توقّعتَ أن يصدر هذا القول من بنديكت أو يعتقده أمثاله؟ 
نعم من حقِّك أيها القارئ أن تسأل سؤالك هذا.
ومن واجبي أن أجيبك، لكني أستأذنك في اختصار الجواب الآن ولربما نلتقي يومًا ما بجوابٍ أطول وأشمل.
وجواب ذلك باختصار يكمن في دراسة أبعاد البيئة التي يحيا فيها البنديكت، لنصل إلى ما يمكن أن يصدر منه أو يعتقده؛ إِذْ من المستحيل أن ينسلخ البنديكت أو غيره من البشر عن البيئة التي تحيط بهم، فكرًا وسلوكًا، كما أنه من المستحيل لماء البحر أن يتلوَّن بلونِ الإناء، وهو بعدُ لا يزال خارج الإناء!!
وقد سبق وأشرتُ إلى أثر البيئة في الإنسان كيف هو.
ويحدثنا الخبير بالنفس، العليم بأسرارها، خالقها ومالكها رب العزة تبارك وتعالى عن هذه القضية فيقول عز وجل: {قُلْ كُلٌّ يَعْمَلُ عَلَى شَاكِلَتِهِ فَرَبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ هُوَ أَهْدَى سَبِيلاً} [الإسراء: 84].
فيلفتُ الله عز وجل في القرآن الكريم أنظارنا إلى أنَّ كل إنسانٍ إنما يعمل على شاكِلَتِه؛ أي يعمل على ما يناسب أخلاقه وفكره وسلوكه، وما هو عليه.
فالمتوقع منه هنا يكون بناء على دراسة هذه الشاكلة التي هو عليها.
فالمؤمن الصادق الأمين لا نتوقع منه سوى الإيمان والصدق والأمانة، كما أنه لا يتوقع مِن الفاجر إلا أفعال الفجور والإسفاف والرذيلة والدناءة.
فكل إنسانٍ يُتوقَّع منه ما يدلّ عليه فكره وسلوكه.
ولهذا كان العرب القدماء أشد الناس فطنةً لهذه القضية العلمية الاجتماعية الأصيلة في علوم الاجتماع، والتي تأخر غيرهم كثيرًا في اكتشافها وشرحها وبيانها، فأشار العرب إلى ذلك في كلامهم وتقريراتهم وأشعارهم فكان من ذلك مثلا قولهم:
عن المرء لا تَسَلْ وسَلْ عن قرينه ......... إِنَّ القرينَ بالمُقَارَنِ يهتدِي
فالصاحب يأخذُ من صاحبه ويتأثر بأخلاقه، ولهذا قال العرب أيضًا: ((الطبعُ لِصّ)): أي أنه يسرق من طباع الآخرين.
فالمرء يتأثر بمحيطه ولا يُتَوَقَّع منه أن يعمل على خلاف شاكلته، أو صورته التي تبرز لنا من خلال محيط المرء وبيئته، فكرًا وسلوكًا.
ومِن هنا لم يكن كلام البنديكت أكذوبة غير متوقَّعة بالنسبة لي، لأني أدرك جيدًا ما يمكن أن يصدرَ عن البنديكت؟
نعم؛ أدرك جيدًا ومن خلال ما سبق وأشرتُ إلى بعضه أنه لن يكون إلا صورةً مِن محيطٍ يعيش هو فيه، بل ويترَأَّس كيانه وباباويته.
ولن يكون البنديكت بعد ذلك أو يفعل إلا ما تركّز في ضلوعه وأركانه من خلال بيئته ومحيطه.
فماذا يقول محيط بيندكيت؟
هل يأمر بالسلام ويدعو إليه؟ أم يأمر بالوحشية والدموية ويحث عليها؟ بل ويعاقب من لم يقم بها؟
نعم أيها القارئ.
إن من يترأَّس باباوية عقيدة يقول كتابها فيما ينسبونه لنبيهم: ((ما جئتُ لأُلْقِي سلامًا)) إذن لماذا جئتَ؟
وهنا يأتي الجواب الواضح والصريح: ((بل نارًا)) و((سيفًا)) و((انقسامًا))!!

نارًا

سيفًا

انقسامًا
هل بعد النار والسيف والتقسيم الذي ينطوي على التشتيت والتشريد من عنف؟!
فهل بعد النار والسيف مِن عنفٍ يمكن أن يكون؟!
لقد بلغ كتاب البنديكت الغاية في العنف والبطش ونشر العقيدة بالسيف والنار والتشريد والتقتيل كما نرى.
ومَن يعتقد هذا ويترأَّس باباويته لا نتوقع منه أبدًا إلا أن ينضح بما هو فيه، فيرمي الإسلام بما يحمله البنديكتب بين جنباته من أدواء وأمراض كالوحشية والنار والسيف؛ لأنه لا يعرف غيرها.
وفاقدُ البصر لا يرى سوى السواد، كما أنَّ صاحب الفَم المُرِّ المريض لا يشعر بحلاوة طعمٍ مهما أكل!!
بل وينسب البنديكت وأهل مِلَّتِه ذلك لنبي الله عز وجل عيسى عليه السلام الذي برَّأه القرآن الكريم المقدس المحفوظ بحِفْظِ الله عز وجل له فقال تبارك وتعالى: {قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِياًّ . وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكاً أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَياًّ . وَبَراًّ بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّاراً شَقِياًّ . وَالسَّلامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وَلِدتُّ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَياًّ . ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ . مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ أَن يَتَّخِذَ مِن وَلَدٍ سُبْحَانَهُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ} [سورة مريم عليها وعلى ابنها السلام: 30 - 35].
فالإسلام ينفي عن عيسى عليه السلام صفة التجبُّر بكل ما تدل عليه من تكبّر وبطش وما سوى ذلك.
كما يثبت له القرآن الكريم البركةَ أينما حلَّ، والبِرَّ بأمِّه عليهما السلام، وفي وصفه بالبِرِّ لأمِّه عليه السلام إشارة إلى أخلاقه الفاضلة عليه وعلى أُمِّه السلام.
لكن البنديكت وكتابه يخالفون هذا ويثبتون لنبي الله عز وجل عيسى عليه السلام ما هو بريء منه، وما لا ينبغي أن يكون، حين يزعم البنديكت وكتابه أن عيسى عليه السلام كان جبارًا وحشيًا دمويًا لم يأتِ للأرض للسلام وإنما ((نارًا)) و((سيفًا)) و((انقسامًا))!
فأيُّ الصورتين أفضل يا عقلاء العالم؟
وأي الصورتين أجمل؟
سؤال سيظل يلاحقنا وأنتم معنا خلال مشوارنا هذا معكم ليجيب بنفسه عن نفسه.
تمامًا كما يلاحقنا السؤال الآخر:
أي الأمرين أفضل: البنديكت الذي يزعم كتابه النار والسيف والانقسام ويأمر بهم ويحث عليهم؟ 
أم الإسلام الذي يبدأ بالسلام وينتهي بالسلام؟
سؤالٌ آخر سيظل يلاحقنا وأنتم معنا خلال مشوارنا هذا معكم ليجيب بنفسه عن نفسه.
استعباد البشر في الكتاب المقدس
‏- سفر التكوين الإصحاح 9 “ 25قَالَ: «لِيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ مَلْعُوناً، وَلْيَكُنْ عَبْدَ الْعَبِيدِ لإِخْوَتِهِ». 26ثُمَّ ‏قَالَ: «تَبَارَكَ اللهُ إِلَهُ سَامٍ. وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْداً لَهُ. 27لِيُوْسِعِ اللهُ لِيَافَثَ فَيَسْكُنَ فِي خِيَامِ سَامٍ. وَلْيَكُنْ ‏كَنْعَانُ عَبْداً لَهُ».‏

‏- سفر التثنية الإصحاح 20 10وَحِينَ تَتَقَدَّمُونَ لِمُحَارَبَةِ مَدِينَةٍ فَادْعُوهَا لِلصُّلْحِ أَوَّلاً. 11فَإِنْ ‏أَجَابَتْكُمْ إِلَى الصُّلْحِ وَاسْتَسْلَمَتْ لَكُمْ، فَكُلُّ الشَّعْبِ السَّاكِنِ فِيهَا يُصْبِحُ عَبِيداً لَكُمْ. ‏

‏- الخروج الإصحاح 21" وَهَذِهِ هِي الأَحْكَامُ الَّتِي تَضَعُهَا أَمَامَهُمْ: 2إنِ اشْتَرَيْتَ عَبْداً عِبْرَانِيّاً ‏فَلْيَخْدُمْكَ سِتَّ سَنَوَاتٍ، وَفِي السَّنَةِ السَّابِعَةِ تُطْلِقُهُ حُرّاً مَجَّاناً 3وَإِذَا اشْتَرَيْتَهُ وَهُوَ أَعْزَبُ يُطْلَقُ ‏وَحْدَهُ. وَإِنِ اشْتَرَيْتَهُ وَهُوَ بَعْلُ امْرَأَةٍ، تُطْلَقُ زَوْجَتُهُ مَعَهُ. 4وَإِنْ وَهَبَهُ مَوْلاهُ زَوْجَةً وَأَنْجَبَتْ لَهُ بَنِينَ ‏وَبَنَاتٍ، فَإِنَّ زَوْجَتَهُ وَأَوْلاَدَهَا يَكُونُونَ مِلْكاً لِسَيِّدِهِ، وَهُوَ يُطْلَقُ وَحْدَهُ حُرّاً. 5لَكِنْ إِنْ قَالَ الْعَبْدُ: ‏‏«أُحِبُّ مَوْلايَ وَزَوْجَتِي وَأَوْلاَدِي، وَلاَ أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَخْرُجَ حُرّاً. 6يَأْخُذُهُ سَيِّدُهُ إِلَى قُضَاةِ الْمَدِينَةِ، ثُمَّ ‏يُقِيمُهُ لِصْقَ الْبَابِ أَوْ قَائِمَتِهِ، وَيَثْقُبُ أُذُنَهُ بِمِخْرَزٍ، فَيُصْبِحُ خَادِماً لَهُ مَدَى الْحَيَاةِ. 7وَلَكِنْ إِذَا بَاعَ ‏رَجُلٌ ابْنَتَهُ كَأَمَةٍ، فَإِنَّهَا لاَ تُطْلَقُ حُرَّةً كَمَا يُطْلَقُ اْلعَبْدُ. 8فَإِذَا لَمْ تَرُقْ لِمَوْلاَهَا الَّذِي خَطَبَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ، ‏يَسْمَحُ بِافْتِدَائِهَا، وَلاَ يَحِقُّ لَهُ أَنْ يَبِيعَهَا لِقَوْمٍ أَجَانِبَ لأَنَّهُ غَدَرَ بِهَا فَلَمْ يَتَزَوَّجْهَا 9وَإِنْ خَطَبَهَا لاِبْنِهِ ‏فَإِنَّهُ يُعَامِلُهَا كَابْنَةٍ لَهُ. 10أَمَّا إِذَا أَعْجَبَتْهُ وَتَزَوَّجَهَا، ثُمَّ عَادَ فَتَزَوَّجَ مِنْ أُخْرَى، فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يُنَقِّصُ شَيْئاً ‏مِنْ طَعَامِهَا وَكُسْوَتِهَا وَمُعَاشَرَتِهَا، 11فَإِذَا قَصَّرَ فِي وَاحِدٍ مِنْ هَذِهِ الأَشْيَاءِ الثَّلاَثَةِ، عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يُطْلِقَهَا ‏حُرَّةً ‏مَجَّاناً
‏20إنْ ضَرَبَ أَحَدٌ عَبْدَهُ أَوْ أَمَتَهُ بِالْعَصَا ضَرْباً أَفْضَى إِلَى الْمَوْتِ، يُعَاقَبُ. 21لَكِنْ إِنْ بَقِيَ حَيّاً ‏يَوْماً أَوْ يَوْمَيْنِ، لاَ يُعَاقَبُ الضَّارِبُ، لأَنَّ العَبْدَ مِلْكُهُ....... ..........‏
‏ 26وَإِذَا ضَرَبَ أَحَدٌ عَبْدَهُ أَوْ أَمَتَهُ، فَأَتْلَفَ عَيْنَهُ، فَإِنَّهُ يُطْلِقُهُ حُرّاً تَعْوِيضاً لَهُ عَنْ عَيْنِهِ 27وَإِذَا ‏ضَرَبَ أَحَدٌ عَبْدَهُ أَوْ أَمَتَهُ، فَأَسْقَطَ سِنَّهُ، فَإِنَّهُ يُطْلِقُهُ حُرّاً تَعْوِيضاً عَنْ سِنِّهِ...................‏
‏32وَإِذَا نَطَحَ الثَّوْرُ عَبْداً أَوْ أَمَةً، فَإِنَّ صَاحِبَهُ يَدْفَعُ ثَلاَثِينَ قِطْعَةَ فِضَّةٍ تَعْوِيضاً لِمَوْلاهُ، وَيُرْجَمُ ‏الثَّوْرُ. ‏


لاويين 25 " 44وَلْيَكُنْ عَبِيدُكُمْ وَإِمَاؤُكُمْ مِنَ الشُّعُوبِ الَّتِي حَوْلَكُمْ، مِنْهَا تَقْتَنُونَ عَبِيداً وَإِمَاءً، ‏‏45وَكَذَلِكَ مِنْ أَبْنَاءِ الْمُسْتَوْطِنِينَ النَّازِلِينَ عِنْدَكُمْ، فَمِنْهُمْ وَمِنْ عَشَائِرهِمْ، الَّذِينَ عِنْدَكُمُ الْمَوْلُودِينَ ‏فِي أَرْضِكُمْ، تَقْتَنُونَ عَبِيداً لَكُمْ. 46وَتُوَرِّثُونَهُمْ لِبَنِيكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِكُمْ مِيرَاثَ مُلْكٍ، فَيَكُونُونَ عَبِيداً لَكُمْ ‏إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَأَمَّا إِخْوَتُكُمْ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلاَ تَطْغَوْا بِتَسَلُّطِكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ.‏
‏47وَإِذَا اغْتَنَى غَرِيبٌ أَوْ نَزِيلٌ مُقِيمٌ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ، وَافْتَقَرَ أَخُوكَ فَبِيعَ لِلْغَرِيبِ الْمُسْتَوْطِنِ عِنْدَكَ، أَوْ ‏لِنَسْلِ عَشِيرَتِهِ، 48فَلْيَفُكَّهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ أَقْرِبَائِهِ بَعْدَ بَيْعِهِ، لأَنَّهُ يَمْلِكُ حَقَّ الانْعِتَاقِ. 49أَوْ يَفُكَّهُ عَمُّهُ أَوِ ‏ابْنُ عَمِّهِ أَوْ أَحَدُ أَقْرِبَائِهِ مِنْ أَبْنَاءِ عَشِيرَتِهِ، أَوْ يَسْتَرِدَّ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ حُرِّيَّتَهُ إِذَا حَصَلَ عَلَى مَا يَكْفِي مِنْ ‏مَالٍ، 50فَيَتَحَاسَبُ مَعَ شَارِيهِ مُنْذُ سَنَةِ بَيْعِهِ حَتَّى سَنَةِ الْيُوبِيلِ، فَيَكُونُ ثَمَنُ عِتْقِهِ وَفْقاً لِمَا يُدْفَعُ ‏لأَجِيرٍ، لِذَلِكَ الْعَدَدِ مِنَ السَّنَوَاتِ. 51وَإِذَا كَانَتِ السَّنَوَاتُ الْبَاقِيَةُ حَتَّى حُلُولِ الْيُوبِيلِ كَثِيرَةً، فَعَلَيْهِ أَنْ ‏يَدْفَعَ نِسْبَةً أَكْبَرَ مِنْ أَصْلِ الثَّمَنِ الَّذِي دُفِعَ فِي شِرَائِهِ، إِسْتِرْدَاداً لِحُرِّيَّتِهِ. 52وَإِنْ كَانَتِ السَّنَوَاتُ ‏الْبَاقِيَةُ حَتَّى سَنَةِ الْيُوبِيلِ قَلِيلَةً، فَعَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَحْسُبَ عَدَدَ السَّنَوَاتِ وَيَدْفَعَ وَفْقَهَا فِي سَبِيلِ فِكَاكِهِ. ‏‏53وَعَلَى الأَجْنَبِيِّ أَنْ يُعَامِلَهُ كَأَجِيرٍ مِنْ سَنَةٍ إِلَى سَنَةٍ، وَلاَ يَقْسُ عَلَيْهِ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْكَ. 54وَإِنْ لَمْ يُوْجَدْ ‏سَبِيلٌ لِفِكَاكِهِ، فَإِنَّهُ يُعْتَقُ هُوَ وَبَنُوهُ مَعَهُ فِي سَنَةِ الْيُوبِيلِ. 55لأَنَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لِي عَبِيدٌ. هُمْ عَبِيدِي ‏الَّذِينَ أَخْرَجْتُهُمْ مِنْ مِصْرَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ.‏

‎1 ‎تيموثاوس 6 " عَلَى جَمِيعِ مَنْ هُمْ تَحْتَ نِيرِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ أَنْ يَعْتَبِرُوا سَادَتَهُمْ أَهْلاً لِكُلِّ إِكْرَامٍ، لِكَيْ ‏لاَ يَجْلِبُوا التَّجْدِيفَ عَلَى اسْمِ اللهِ وَعَلَى التَّعْلِيمِ. 2وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ سَادَةٌ مُؤْمِنُونَ أَنْ لاَ يَسْتَخِفُّوا بِهِمْ ‏لأَنَّهُمْ إِخْوَةٌ لَهُمْ، بَلْ بِالأَحْرَى أَنْ يَخْدِمُوهُمْ بِخُضُوعٍ، لأَنَّ الْمُسْتَفِيدِينَ مِنْ خِدْمَتِهِمِ الصَّالِحَةِ هُمْ ‏مُؤْمِنُونَ مَحْبُوبُونَ."‏

والحمد لله القائل في محكم كتابه )يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ وَأُنْثَى وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوباً وَقَبَائِلَ ‏لِتَعَارَفُوا إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ) (الحجرات:13) ‏
والحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام
بقولك اية عايز كمان ولا كفاية عليك كدة لحد ماتعرف ترد عليا 
 ابوحـــــــــــــــــــــــميد​​


----------



## the fog (10 فبراير 2007)

انا كبرت الخط علشان اخوانا البعدة



سورى انا اقصد الى عن الكمبيوتر


----------



## نانسى احمد (17 فبراير 2007)

انا عمرى ماكنت اتخيل ان فى ناس محترمة تقول الكلام ده او تجيب الصور دى.

ياجماعة لازم نحترم بعض شوية عن كده لاننا فى النهاية نعبد رب واحد ايا كانت اختلاف الاديان.

ونحن نحترم بشدة  الدين المسيحى وكل المسيحين ....اذا لماذا هذا الغلط.


----------



## نانسى احمد (17 فبراير 2007)

ياجماعة ارجوكم بلاش نغلط فى بعضنا.......كل واحد ليه دينة ولازم نحترمة مهما كان................


بلاش نكون حيوانات مش قادرين نحترم الكلام اللى بنقوله..


انا قرأت كلام كتييييييييير ضايقين جدااااااااااااااااااااا وصداقونى انا ااقدر ارد باشياء غير متوقعة لكنى لاخر لحظة مش عايزة اخلى حد يقول عليا البنت دى مش محترمة..........


ياريت نحترم بعض.


----------



## الياس جمال (18 فبراير 2007)

سلام ونعمة ربناء ومخلصناء يسوع المسيح 
يا اخوتي المسيحي والمسلمين  
وبشكل خاص المسيحين برجا كل شخص ايكون بيتكلم بحترام مش عشاني انا الياس لا عشان الرب يسوع المسيح  لنو الرب يسوع مش منتظر من المخلصين انو ايدافعوا عن اسم الرب ولا عن الدين المسيحي 
وخصوصان انو المسيحية هي ديانت المحبة يعن بلا كلام وحش وبلا صورة غير محترما  مع كل احترامي لكل شخص مشارك في الموضوع بس الموضوع يفتقد المحبة والحترام يا شباب المسيح مات مش عشان انسب حدا لا عشان كل شخص  على الارض كل مين كان عندو خطيةوالكل عندو خطية بس ممكن ادافع عن يسوع او عن الدين المسيحي(بالمحبة)ولكل مسيحي   43 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 44 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 45 لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ. 46 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ 47      متى5

اما لكل شخص مسلم فان رح بقول انو انا كنت مسلم سنة مش شيعي ولا درذي الخ...........
وكتشفت انو السلم كذبة وغير عادل وغير منصف وغير رباني هوا دين من عقل بنادم عادي مش نبي ولا رسول  انا بعتزر بس هي هي الحقيقا وممكن كل شخص يتاكد من صحت الكالم من القران الكريم 
اما المشكلة يلي انتو هلا عم تتناقشو فيها فهيا صحيحاة 100/100 المسلمين خلطانين وكتير وكل كلامون هو بهاجم المسيحية واليهودي يعن معقول هدا الكلام شو هاد انتو بدكون ايكون السلم هو بس وحدو الصح والكل خلط هيك مش صحيح  وبتمنا من كل شخص مسلم يعرف هو فين واقف ولوين نهايتو  ويحترم الديانات يلي بقول عنال انو هي من السماء من الله  و بيتكلم انو بيحترم مثل مايقول ((يسوع)_(موسي))
بس بلخفاء مافي شي مقدس غير محمد بس وهيك شي غلاططططططط
وللكل بتمنما تقرو هي الايات 
18 فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِلَى أَنْ تَزُولَ السَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ لاَ يَزُولُ حَرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ أَوْ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ. 19 فَمَنْ نَقَضَ إِحْدَى هَذِهِ الْوَصَايَا الصُّغْرَى وَعَلَّمَ النَّاسَ هَكَذَا يُدْعَى أَصْغَرَ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَأَمَّا مَنْ عَمِلَ وَعَلَّمَ فَهَذَا يُدْعَى عَظِيماً فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 20 فَإِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَزِدْ بِرُّكُمْ عَلَى الْكَتَبَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مَلَكُوتَ السَّماوَاتِ. 21 «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ. 22 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ. 23 فَإِنْ قَدَّمْتَ قُرْبَانَكَ إِلَى الْمَذْبَحِ وَهُنَاكَ تَذَكَّرْتَ أَنَّ لأَخِيكَ شَيْئاً عَلَيْكَ 24 فَاتْرُكْ هُنَاكَ قُرْبَانَكَ قُدَّامَ الْمَذْبَحِ وَاذْهَبْ أَوَّلاً اصْطَلِحْ مَعَ أَخِيكَ وَحِينَئِذٍ تَعَالَ وَقَدِّمْ قُرْبَانَكَ. 25 كُنْ مُرَاضِياً لِخَصْمِكَ سَرِيعاً مَا دُمْتَ مَعَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ لِئَلَّا يُسَلِّمَكَ الْخَصْمُ إِلَى الْقَاضِي وَيُسَلِّمَكَ الْقَاضِي إِلَى الشُّرَطِيِّ فَتُلْقَى فِي السِّجْنِ. 26 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ حَتَّى تُوفِيَ الْفَلْسَ الأَخِيرَ! 27 «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ. 28 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. 29 فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. 30 وَإِنْ كَانَتْ يَدُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. 31 «وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ 32 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي. 33 «أَيْضاً سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ. 34 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللَّهِ 35 وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ لأَنَّهَا مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَلاَ بِأُورُشَلِيمَ لأَنَّهَا مَدِينَةُ الْمَلِكِ الْعَظِيمِ. 36 وَلاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ. 37 بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. 
38 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 39 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً. 40 وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً. 41 وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ. 42 مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ. 43 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 44 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 45 لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ. 46 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ 47 وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟ 48 فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ. 












ملاحظة انا بتكلم عشان تحترمو بعضكون البعض بس لغير من دون اي كلام سيي او شتايم او صور غير محترمي 
وسلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## merola (18 فبراير 2007)

يا جماعة احنا مفروض نفرح بكدة ربنا قال فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق و لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم 
و احنا مش عايزين حد يتاسفلنا ربنا يسامحهم


----------



## Nemoo (18 فبراير 2007)

الاخت الغاليه نانسى احترم رايك المحايد والواضح وفعلا انا اعرف مسلمين كتير  بيبحونا عن ثقه ومحبه عمياء ليست من وراء القلب كما يفعل البعض واحسست ذالك فى محبتك انها صادقه و تعقيبا على رايك فى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى فى منتديات كتير اوى هنا تقدرى تستمتعى بيها قدر استطاعتك وتذود المحبه الى بينا وتخيلها روح واحده منتظين مشاركاتك فيها ومنتظرين مواضيعك ان كان فى قسم الالعاب او الترفيه او اخبار جديده او صور عامه او مشاكل شبابيه كل هذه المنتديات حره الاراء ولا يوجد فيها قول هذا مسلم او ذاك مسيحى او تلك بوذيه 

واكون سعيد جدا بالتعرف اكثر على اخت  مثلك لو مش عندك مانع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## نانسى احمد (18 فبراير 2007)

Nemoo قال:


> الاخت الغاليه نانسى احترم رايك المحايد والواضح وفعلا انا اعرف مسلمين كتير  بيبحونا عن ثقه ومحبه عمياء ليست من وراء القلب كما يفعل البعض واحسست ذالك فى محبتك انها صادقه و تعقيبا على رايك فى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى فى منتديات كتير اوى هنا تقدرى تستمتعى بيها قدر استطاعتك وتذود المحبه الى بينا وتخيلها روح واحده منتظين مشاركاتك فيها ومنتظرين مواضيعك ان كان فى قسم الالعاب او الترفيه او اخبار جديده او صور عامه او مشاكل شبابيه كل هذه المنتديات حره الاراء ولا يوجد فيها قول هذا مسلم او ذاك مسيحى او تلك بوذيه
> 
> واكون سعيد جدا بالتعرف اكثر على اخت  مثلك لو مش عندك مانع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




بجد انا اللى مخلينى لسة فى المنتدى ده ان فى ناس كويسة بجد زى حضرتك والله وانا بحبهم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رغم انى معرفهمش لانهم مغلطوش فينا ............... واحنا كمان عمرنا ماهنغلط فيهم علشان ربنا والرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلشان هما محترمين بجد

بس فعلا انا حزينة جداااااااااا مكنتش اعرف ان فى ناس مسيحين بيكرهونا كده.......
رغم انى على حد معلوماتى انكم ااقرب ناس لينا............

وانشااللله هفضل احبكم بجد .............مهما حاول كتير انهم يوقعنا فى بعض.


بحبكوا بجد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## BITAR (19 مارس 2007)

*نكون حيوانات مش قادرين نحترم الكلام اللى بنقوله..*
*نانسى احمد ياجماعة ارجوكم بلاش نغلط فى بعضنا.......كل واحد ليه دينة ولازم نحترمة مهما كان................*​*


بلاش ​*
*انا قرأت كلام كتييييييييير ضايقين جدااااااااااااااااااااا وصداقونى انا ااقدر ارد باشياء غير متوقعة لكنى لاخر لحظة مش عايزة اخلى حد يقول عليا البنت دى مش محترمة..........*​ 

*ياريت نحترم بعض **ا**سلوبك به نوع من التهديد وراجعى كلامك وياريت نقول عليك دائما محترمه*​ 
*نريد منك مشاركات ايجابيه وصاحب الصور ( طبيعى هو لم يرسمها ) واذا رسمها *​ 
*فبالامكان الرد وتفنيد الكلام الموجود بالصور*​ 
*اتمنى لك استفادة من جميع مواضيع المنتدى *​


----------



## تونى تون (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

انتا حقيقى هايل ياانسان غلبان مش عارف اقولك ايه بس انتا حقيقى خلتى ابكى وانا بقراء رسالتك 
الى متى يارب تنسانى


----------



## تونى تون (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

انا بقى برد عليك انتا مخصوص يا drop245   
اولاا ولادت نبيك مش عاديه بالنسبه لدينك علشان دينك بيقول الزواج على غير الاسلام هوه زنا ديه حاجه وبالنسبه لمعجزات المسيح مثل تفتيح عين الاعمه بالطين وعلشان متقولش انو تحريف ابقى اسال كويس يقولولك علماكم ان المسيح خلق حمامه من طين ونفخ فيها وانتا بقى عارف مفيش غير ربنا الى بيخلق ولاا هتقول ديه كمان بامر ربنا هرد عليك


----------



## تونى تون (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

اسف على سوء الفهم


----------



## اشراقة امل (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد

اخي انكم انتم من سيعتدر للمسلمين

عند نزول عيسى عليه السلام 

سيسلم كتير من المسيح على يده 

و ستندمون على كل ما فعلتموه برسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم

الله يهديكم

و ها نحن في انتظار نزول سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام


----------



## تونى تون (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

*ولماذا عيسى (مش جحه اولاا بلحم طوره) ولاا علشان عيسى ديان العالمين
وجعلنا عيسى ابن مريم ديان للعالمين *


----------



## hoda_23 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

عندي سؤال واحد فقط: المسيحية بريئة منكم فكيف بالإسلام من بعد هذا الكلام،لعنة الله عليكم


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

*كالعادة المسلمين رد فعلهم الوحيد هو السب واللعن والتكفير عندما نواجههم باخطاءهم وجرائمهم ولا عجب ان تكون اخلاقهم بهذه الدناءة فهم اتباع محمد*


----------



## ضيف جديد (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمو*

للمشاركين جميعا 
المسلمون اكرم أخلاقا ودينا من ان يردوا على كل هذه التهكمات والسخريات
هل وجدتم مسلما واحدا يرسم صورا يسخر فيها ويتهكم على المسيح او مريم العذراء او اى من انبياء الله ابدا فالاسلام الدين الوحيد الذى يحترم كل الانبياء وكل الاديان لانه هو دين الله الحق 
لكن اسلوبكم هذا ليس جديدا عليكم ايها المسيحيين فمن يسجد لتمثال من حجر للمسيح او لمريم  كما فى الكنائس او لهيكل كما فى معابد اليهودية او لغيرهم من التماثيل من يفعل ذلك فليس له دين ولا يعاب عليه سبه لدين انزله الله او لرسول بعثه الله بالهدى ودين الحق ليعرف الناس بالله ويخرجهم من ظلمات الجهل والضلال الى نور الله بعبادته دون غيره. (قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً أحد)
وهذا السب والشتائم لا تزعج المسلم ذرة واحدة فالنجاح يحيطه الاعداء  والحاقدين وكلما زاد النقد للاسلام زاد انتشاره وازدهاره ومعرفه الناس به حق معرفته 
اللهم اهد عبادك اجمعين لما تحبه وترضاه


----------



## ضيف جديد (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمو*

الله والمسيح وكل نبى أنزله الله بريئون مما يسيئون لرسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فداك نفسى ودمى وروحى يارسول الله
انتظروا ايها المسيحيون يوم نزول المسيح الى الارض ستندمون عندما تشاهدونه يسلم لله ويشهد بأنه لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## Nemo (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

*أولا هى مداخلة ف وقتها وخصوصا ان الاعتداءات زادت 

بس أنا مش مستنية اعتذار لان ربنا موجود وهو بيدافع عننا لانه مكتوب ( الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون)
كمان احنا لازم نصلى عشان تخف الحروب دى عننا. وصدقونى الصلاة بتصنع المعجزات
داحنا زمان صمنا 3 ايام نقلنا المقطم،تفتكروا مش هانقدر ع دول دا كله بسماح من ربنا،، وبأقول تانى احنا لا بتوع حروب ولا مظاهرات ولا مستنين اعتذارات .....*_*داحنا بتوع صــــــــــــــــــــــلاة *_


----------



## malak_66666 (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

لاتغليق على قذارة الاسلام


----------



## ghawy_111 (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

زمن الاضطهاد انتهى لان الرب
وعد القديس بطرس خاتـــــــم
الشهداء بانه يكون اخر شهيد
فى المسيحيه انما اللى حصل
ده قرصة ودن علشان نصحى
ونفوق ونبعد عن شرور اهل كل
اهل العالم لازم نرجع نحب بعض
نبطل الكره نبطل الحقد نبطل 
نمشى بحكمة اهل العالم لازم
نمشى بحكمة المسيح علشان
نقدر نكون شعب ليه كرامه وكل 
اللى عاوزينه باتحادنا نقدر نعمله
وعلى فكره الحكومه اكتر حاجه
ممكن ترعبها لو لقت المسيحيين
بقو يد واحده اتحادنا ده مش هين
ده ممكن يعمل انقلاب من غير 
الحاجه لعنف من غير مانتعصب
او نحارب كفايه اتحادنا يخليهم
يعملوا لينا الف حساب وانهم
مايقدروش علينا لاننا بقينا واحد
فى المسيح


----------



## malak_66666 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

ربنا موجود ياجماعة  وصدقونى لابد من الصلاة  وبحرارة واللى نقل جبل المقطم بالصلاة ممكن نهزم هؤلاء الشيا::طين


----------



## veronika (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

المسلمين يا  جماعة  عمرهم  ما  هيقتنعوا  انهم غلطانين
لان  فيه  في  دماغهم  خرافات  كده  عمرهم  ما  هيقتنعوا 
غير  بيها
و بعدين  المسيح  قلنا  ان  العالم  هيبغضنا و  يضطهدنا
يعني  مافيش جديد
و احنا  مش  عايزين  اعتذارهم 
و  بعدين  العالم  كله  ما يهمناش
لانه  "اذا كان الرب معنا  فمن  علينا"


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

بدلااا من تباااادل الااتهااماات عندي لكم حل وسط ويسر ااالجميع...
لاا احد يعتذر للثاااااني..
واااتحاااسبوااا وكل وااااحد يااااخذ حقه من اااالثااني في دنياااا ااخرى...
اماااام الحق العاااادل الله تبااارك وتعاااالى..

بس هاااه كل واااحد يكون بقد كلااامه وموقفه واااضح...
لااانه كده بيقيم االحجه على نفسه...


اللهم اجعلنااا ممن يقدمون رضااااك على سخط غيرك..
وطاااعتك على طاااعه غيرك...
واااجعلنااا ممن ينعمون برؤيه وجهك الكريم...

تحيااااتي

اياااااان


----------



## assyrian girl (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

صحيح يا كوبتك عندك حق 


but i dnt care about them hahahah


----------



## mase7ya (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

ماصدقوا بابا الفاتيكان يحكيلة كلمتين 

وراحو يقتلوا المسيحين:ranting::ranting: فى كل مكان ويحرقوا الكنايس 

وحتى فى المدارس وقتها صار فى تفرقة كتير 

وفى الشوارع صاروا يمشوا بالميكروفونات على العالى ويسبوا علينا :closedeye

طب ازا كان دينهم عنجد دين تسامح مش دين سيف وقتل وهمجية:budo: كان ماعملوا هيك بالمسيحين فى العالم كلة 
بس هذا لانة دينهم دين ضعيف مابيحتمل انو الواحد  يشكك فى حتى:smil8:


----------



## استفانوس (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

*يارب ​*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*



> جلست امام شاشه التليفزيزن اتابع بكل تعجب مدى التناقض الذى يعيش فيه الشارع الاسلامى فى كل بلداننا "العربيه" مجازا
> جلست اتابع الغوغاء ومحترفى الاثارة وهم يحرقون ويتظاهرون ويهددون ويتوعدون فى مصر وفلسطين والهند وباكستان وافغانستان.... الخ
> معترضين وبشده على ما قيل ان بابا الفاتيكان قاله وانه "سب وشتم رسولهم وسب وشتم الاسلام" !!



لا يحق للمسلم ان يرفع صوته ويطلب الاعتذار لانهم لم يعتذروا عن فتوى ابن باز التي شتم فيها المسيحيين وسما الكنائس ببيوت الكفر


----------



## asula (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

الرب راع فلا يعوزني شي :yaka:​


----------



## deragon (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

ايه اللي انتو كاتبينو دا 

سيدنا عيسي عليه السلام  بشر ان في رسول جاي من بعده ولازم تتبعوه  
ولو انتو مش هتتبعو دين الاسلام خلاص كل واحد في نفسه و مايغلطش في حد
لكن كل الكلام دا غلط وكلنا هنتحاسب علييه 

( ان عذاب ربك لشديد ) 
 ومين ملك اللي كابت لا تعليق علي قذاره المسلمين 
تصدق ان انت اللي قذر


----------



## deragon (4 سبتمبر 2007)

وبعدين هتعدوو تتكلمو كتير وخلاص وكلامكو مالوش اي لازمه ولا فيه اي صحه  
ورسولنا شريف 
 ودنيا دين تسامح مش عداء زب ما انتو فاكرين 


ياريت الموضوع يتقفل 


بأبي انت وامي يا رسول الله 

(نحن فداك يا محمد )


----------



## micko (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

*hwa eh da elly n3tzrloko
w b3deen sorry y3ny lely 3amal el topic da enta 3ayz ay 5na2a w 5alas  
tb eh r2yk ba2a en ana nos es7aby mese7yeen w mafeesh bena w been b3d 3'eer kol 7ob w tafahom leh betseero mashakel w tafahat mesh mawgooda 3'eer fi dm3'ko ento bs
ma ento 3ala tool bt3'lto feena bs zy DERAGON 2al en e7na dena deen tasamo7

sheelo ba2a el ta3ab elly fi dm3'ko da w fakro fi 7aga kwayesa badal elly btktboh w t3mloh da *


----------



## eminem_s5s (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

eh yabni enta elklam elfare3' daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
ems7 el2raf daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## fadia2005 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

نحن  نومن انهم يعرفون  اننا على حق وسياتي يوم ويومنون بيسوع مخلص العالم


----------



## eminem_s5s (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

*eh elklam elfare3' da batlo htal w habal b2a *


----------



## Che (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

*Tab3an e7na ka moslmeeen mesh hanrod 3al kalam elly byet2al dah la2en rasolna w kor2ana akbar mn keda b kteeer w akbar daleeel 3ala 3onsoryetkom enko shatabto kol elly bey2oool kalam 3aks elly ento 3ayzeno ana bas ba2ool lel admin beta3 el forum dah yareeet el mawdooo3 yetshal la2eno 3aks kawanin el montada elly bet2oool mamno3 el2esa2a le 2y deeen 

التسجيل في هذا المنتدى مفتوح ومجاني ، ولكي لا يتم إيقاف عضويتك في المنتدى اقرأ ضوابط وشروط التسجيل التالية: 


1- الالتزام بآداب الحديث والحوار وعدم التعرض للدين المسيحي بالإساءة أو إلى عقيدة الاخرين الا بالدليل و البرهان
2-عدم التعرض لأي شخص بالإهانة أو كتابة ما يتعارض مع القوانين المتعارف عليها رسمياً أوالمساس بولاة الأمر , مع كامل الحرية بالنقد البناء.
3-عدم التسجيل في المنتدى لهدف طرح إعلانات لمنتديات أخرى.
4- عدم تكرار طرح نفس الموضوع في أكثر من قسم في المنتدى.
5- يمنع منعاً باتاً التدخل في شؤون إدارة المنتدى ، ولإدارة المنتدى كامل الصلاحية في حذف أو تعديل أو نقل أو إغلاق أي موضوع أو إيقاف عضوية أي مشترك دون ذكر الأسباب. 
6- عدم استخدام اسم غير لائق لعضويتك عند التسجيل أو التسجيل بحروف مبهمة أو أرقام.


*


----------



## jxxx (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

محدش هيرد ... هما بيقرؤا اللى على مزجهم بس .... ربنا يكرمك  وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## استفانوس (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*



> محدش هيرد ... هما بيقرؤا اللى على مزجهم بس .... ربنا يكرمك وجزاك الله كل خير


هذا القسم مخصص للاخبار المسيحية
وليس للقصص الخالية والبدع وعلى الجميع احترام قوانين المنتدى


----------



## jxxx (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

ليه أنتا مش مصدأنا و عايزنا نصدأق ؟؟؟؟


----------



## استفانوس (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*



> ليه أنتا مش مصدأنا و عايزنا نصدأق ؟؟؟؟


اخي العزيز
لدينا نظام  وقوانين في هذا المنتدى
ان كان عندك اي سؤال او عايز تحاور فلدينا اقسام مختصة
وغير ذلك مفروض


----------



## jxxx (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

سكرا أنت كده راجل محترم


----------



## jxxx (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

سكرا أنت كده راجل محترم


----------



## ستيفان العراقي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

البابا صادق في كل ما قاله 

الاسلام انتشر بحد السيف واكبر دليل احتلال المسلمين لاسبانيا 

ونشر الدين بالسيف في كل بلدان العالم


واسالوا كل بلد احتله المسلمون وما فعله المجرم صلاح الدين الايوبي من منع زيارة قبر يسوع

واحتلال المجرم هارون الرشيد للبلدان المسيحية

لولا وجود الفرنجة الابطال لكانوا قد قتلونا جميعا

وما يفعله التكفيريون الان الا امتدا د للحقد التاريخي


----------



## jxxx (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

يا عم بطل كلام أهبل ....الأسلام عمروا ما أجبر حد أنو يخوشو ... الحكايه أن كان فيه ملوك كانوا مابيسمحوش للناس بيتعهوم أنهم يسلموا ...فراحوا فتحوا البلاد دى علشان يديهم الحريه .. علشان اللى كان بيسلم كانوا بيعذبوه ...و الأماره على كلامى أن البلد أللى المسلمين كانوا بيفتحوها ..كانوا بيدعوا الناس للأسلام ..و اللى مش عايز يسلم كانوا بيخدوا منهم الجزيه ....

و الله عليك و أنت بيتقول أن المسلمين هما العاملين كل الحروب اللى فى العالم ....... روح شوف ( من أول الحمله الفرنسيه ..لحد أمريكا اللى بيتقتل الناس فى العراق لحد دلوقتى .... دول مش مسيحين باردوا ؟؟


----------



## patriot_saad_1 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

بسم الله 
والصلاة والسلام علي اشرف من تنفس الهواء 
اعظم من خطت قدميه الكريمتين الحصي 
وان الحمد لله ،، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونستهديه ونعوذ به من شرور انفسنا ومن سيئات اعمالنا ،،ثم اما بعد 
فإن اصدق الحديث كلام الله خير الهدي هدي محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم تسليما كثيرا ... اللهم صلي علي محمد وعلي آل محمد كما صليت علي ابراهيم وعلي آل ابراهيم ..وبارك علي محمد وعلي آل محمد كما باركت علي ابراهيم وعلي ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد ..
ثم اما بعد 
اعلموا جيدا اني لم اقرأ كل موضوعاتكم ولن اضيع وقتي في هذا اللغط ولكني أوجه رساله عاجلة الي كل انسان علي وجه الارض بشكل عام ولكم انتم بشكل خاص 
قال تعالي 
*{وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مَرْيَمَ إِذْ انتَبَذَتْ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا مَكَانًا شَرْقِيًّا(16)فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ حِجَابًا فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَرًا سَوِيًّا(17)قَالَتْ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَنِ مِنْكَ إِنْ كُنتَ تَقِيًّا(18)قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلامًا زَكِيًّا(19)قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُنْ بَغِيًّا(20)قَالَ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْرًا مَقْضِيًّا(21)فَحَمَلَتْهُ فَانتَبَذَتْ بِهِ مَكَانًا قَصِيًّا(22)
  فَأجَاءهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنتُ نَسْيًا مَنْسِيًّا(23)فَنَادَاهَا مِنْ تَحْتِهَا أَلا تَحْزَنِي قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ سَرِيًّا(24)وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا جَنِيًّا(25) فَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَقَرِّي عَيْنًا فَإِمَّا تَرَيْنَ مِنَ الْبَشَرِ أَحَدًا فَقُولِي إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْمًا فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ الْيَوْمَ إِنسِيًّا
فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئًا فَرِيًّا(27)يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا(28)فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَنْ كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيًّا(29)قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِي الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا(30) وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ ‎وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا(31)وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا(32)وَالسَّلامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا(33)} ذَلِكَ عِسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ(34)مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ مِنْ وَلَدٍ سُبْحَانَهُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ(35) وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُسْتَقِيمٌ(36)فَاخْتَلَفَ الأَحْزَابُ مِنْ بَيْنِهِمْ فَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ مَشْهَدِ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ(37)أَسْمِعْ بِهِمْ وَأَبْصِرْ يَوْمَ يَأْتُونَنَا لَكِنْ الظَّالِمُونَ الْيَوْمَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ(38)وَأَنذِرْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْحَسْرَةِ إِذْ قُضِيَ الأَمْرُ وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ وَهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ(39)إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَرِثُ الأَرْضَ وَمَنْ عَلَيْهَا وَإِلَيْنَا يُرْجَعُونَ(40)} *


اما هذه فلكم انت يا نصاري يا من تسيئون الي رسول الله وخاتم النبيين 
اقرأوها جيدااا 

[COLOR="DarkRed[B]"]{مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاءُ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاءُ بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعًا سُجَّدًا يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلاً مِنْ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ مِنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الإِنْجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطئَهُ فَآزَرَهُ فَاسْتَغْلَظَ فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ يُعْجِبُ الزُّرَّاعَ لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمْ الْكُفَّارَ وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْهُمْ مَغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا(29)}.[/COLOR][/B]


فموتواا بغيظكم يا ابناء الصلييب​


----------



## mase7ya (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*



patriot_saad_1 قال:


> بسم الله
> والصلاة والسلام علي اشرف من تنفس الهواء
> اعظم من خطت قدميه الكريمتين الحصي
> وان الحمد لله ،، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونستهديه ونعوذ به من شرور انفسنا ومن سيئات اعمالنا ،،ثم اما بعد
> ...




*لهل الدرجة مبسوط من الكلام الى كتبتوا ؟

عاجبك يعنى كلو كلام حقد وكراهية  كلو كافر وكفرة 

شو الفايدة منو ؟

وكمان لعلمك بس مفش حاجة بتموتنا لانا قوايا مع المسيح مفش حاجة ممكن اتغيظنا نهائى *


----------



## ستيفان العراقي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

نحن لا نتكلم على نبيكم لكنكم تجبرونا على قول الحقيقة دائما

لا تنزعجون من كلامنا لانها الحقيقة


----------



## patriot_saad_1 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

*الي كل مسيحي 
ادعوك لكي تؤمن بأنه لا اله الا الله 
اله واحد ما كان له ان يتخذ من ولد 
لا اكرهكم ولا احقد عليكم ولكني اخشي والله عليكم من يوم تتقلب فيه القلوب والابصار .. يوم يعض فيه الظالم علي يديه حسرة وندما .. يوم يتمني فيه الكافر ان يكون ترابا 
ادعوكم للفوز في الدنيا والاخرة 
ادعوك كي تقرأ وتتمعن في عقيدة التوحيد والايمان بالله والاسلام 
ولكن هذه المرة ارجوكم ان تقرأوا من منطلق الفهم الصحيح وليس من منطلق النقد والمجادلة فمن اهتدي فلنفسه ومن أبي فلكم دينكم ولنا ديننا 
صدقوني لن تخسروا شيئا 
ومن منكم عنده استعداد فاني علي اتم استعداد ان امده بجميع المواد العلمية مقروءة ومسموعة ومرئية 
وسلام علي من اتبع الهدي *


----------



## Coptic Lady (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع جميعكم...

الحقيقة دهشت ان ارى موضوعى هذا والذى كتبته فى فترة الهجوم على بابا الفاتيكان مازال مفتوح للنقاش 

والدهشة زالت صراحة مع بداية قرائة تعليقات الاعضاء المسلمين خاصة وكم الشتائم والتكفير فى وفى المسيحين كلهم !!

على كل حال اقول الان ان المسلمون لن يعتذروا لسبب بسيط انهم حسب دينهم وعقيدتهم فافعالهم المخزية تلك هى طبيعية وفى صميم دينهم فعلى اى شيئ يعتذرون ؟؟

العيب مش عليهم العيب على ما يؤمنون به اصلا وكما ذكر احد الاعضاء الكرام انى لم اعنى بمقالى هذا انى فى انتظار اعتذار معين منهم ... كلا ... ولكن المقال كان كما لو كنت اقول ( حطوا فى عينكم حصوة ملح واتلموا ) لان المسلمين اخر ناس تطالب اى شخص باى اعتذار من اى نوع ...

ولكن لى تعليق اخير .... لا يجب علينا ان ننتظر اى حق من المسلمين ان لم نبادر باستمامة للدفاع عن حقوقنا المغتصبة منهم ونطالب بها حتى لو فى سبيل ذلك سالت الدماء

من يريد ان يعيش فى هوانهم ليصمت صمت القبور ويهز رأسه ويمصمص شفتيه ويزرف دمعتين مجامله مع كل حادث اضطهاد ضد المسيحين

 ومن لا يقبل ان يعيش الهوان ويعيش فيه ابنائه من بعده ليتعلم ان يقول ( لأ ) و( كفى) ويطالب بحقه بكل الوسائل المشروعة

فالرب يفرح بالحق ولا شيئ غير الحق ...
من سيصمت لا يعترض على اى اضطهاد ولا اى اسائه له ولمسيحيتنا فهو لا يستحق الا ما يفعله به المسلمين

ومن له اذنان فليسمع يا "اعضاء منتدى الكنيسة الكرام "

وربنا معاكم جميعا ...


----------



## ستيفان العراقي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

الى كل المسلمين
بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
ادعوكم الى اتباع المسيحية فطالما لاتؤمنون بصلب المسيح ابن الله الحي

لن تدخلون الجنة ابداااااااااااااااااااااا لان الرب ارسل ابنه لكي يخلص شعبه من الخطايا 

فكيف نغير ديننا وهو دين حق وفيه تسامح ومحبة وحرية دينية

على عكس الدين الاسلامي الذي لايوجد فيه حرية دينية فبمجرد ترك شخص مسلم لدينه يقتل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اين هي الحرية الدينية لو كنتم واثقين من دينكم انه حق كما نفعل نحن لماذا لاتتركون للشخص حرية الفكر


----------



## ستيفان العراقي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

ان الدين الاسلامي يعتبر المسلم مؤمن والباقي كفار 

اهذا دين تسامح ؟؟؟ظ اهذا دين حق؟؟؟؟

على الرغم من ان اليهود حاربوا المسيح ابن الله الا ان المسيح لم يعتبرهم كفار

وكذلك المسلمين الذين لايؤمنون بصلب المسيح وهو امر الهي نحن لانعتبرهم كفار

لماذا التهجم والتعصب من قبل المسلمين 

نحن دين حق وتسامح ومحبة ارجو من كل مسلم قراءة الكتاب المقدس وانا متاكد انه سيهتدي للحقيقة


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

هل ان البابا اخطا  حين قال ان الاسلام جاء بالسيف - الجواب كلا 
لاحظوا تفسير المؤلفة قلوبهم في سورة التوية الايه 60 حيث يقول القرطبي (  المؤلفة من أسلم من يهودي أو نصراني وإن كان غنياً. وقال بعض المتأخرين: اختلف في صفتهم، فقيل: هم صنف من الكفار يعضون ليتألفوا على الإسلام، وكانوا لا يسلمون بالقهر والسيف، ولكن يسلمون بالعطاء والإحسان. وقيل: هم قوم أسلموا في الظاهر ولم تستيقن قلوبهم، فيعطون ليتمكن الإسلام في صدورهم. وقيل: هم قوم من عظماء المشركين لهم أتباع يعطون ليتألفوا أتباعهم على الإسلام. قال: وهذه الأقوال متقاربة، والقصد بجميعها الإعطاء لمن لا يتمكن إسلامه حقيقة إلا بالعطاء، فكأنه ضرب من الجهاد. والمشركون ثلاثة أصناف: صنف يرجع بإقامة البرهان. وصنف بالقهر. وصنف بالإحسان. والإمام الناظر للمسلمين يستعمل مع كل صنف ما يراه سبباً لنجاته وتخليصه من الكفر.) اذن فمحمد كان ينادي بدينه اما بالاموال او بالقهر والسيف ونسى ان الله يهدي من يشاء


----------



## Snipe33r (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

Hi
abl ay 7aga a7eb a2ool kol wa7ed leh 7a2 ennop y3abr 3an ra2yoo bas mesh y3`lt we y7`abat be el kalam,aham 7aga enak tb2a mo7taram aw t7awl tb2a mo7taram fe 7altko..el eslam la byheen 7ad walla by3`lat fe 7ad , ento ms7yeen we e7na moslmeen,eh ba2a??? le bt3`lto, momken ykoon fe nas mn el 3arab 3amatan moslmeen aw mns7yeen fhmo denhom 3`alat we etagaho le el erhab , bas mesh m3na keda enoko t2oomo gaybeen el 3`alat 3ala rasolna ( saydna mo7amad 3alyhy el salat we el salam ) el 3`alat momken ykoon feena e7na mesh fe el anbya... 3amtan rabna ysam7ko..


----------



## Kiril (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

يمكن في الاخرة؟؟


----------



## ستيفان العراقي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

المسلمون لا يعترفون باحتلالهم للبلدان المسيحية ابداااا

ومع ذلك يصفوها بالفتوحات ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وعندما يتكلمون عن الغرب يصفوه بالمحتل ابداااا المحتل ليس الغربي وانما الامويون وانصار صلاح الدين الايوبي هم المحتلون


----------



## Snipe33r (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

na3am????? hwa enta betklm keda we 7`alas, mesh sala7 el deen el ayooby da ga 7ararha mn el salebyeen elli homma ya3ny be el monasba kano a7`deen sh3earhom el saleeb we homma la moslmeen walla ms7yeen walla ay mella ) we el salbyeen dool eli enta shaklk bedafe3 3anhom kano byd7`lo el masaged elli aslan kanet mawgooda bel7sena ,we de mn demn el 7agat elli kano by3mlooha, yareet elli ytklm ya3ny yb2a y7awl ykoon fahem hwa bytklm 3an eh, mesh ytkalm keda we 7`alas


----------



## mase7ya (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*



amjadoma قال:


> *احنا لو اجينا للصحيح هو دينا اله اساس ........ ما اله اساس من الصحه كل يوم ولا انهم مطلعينا كنيسه جديده ز كل يوم مطلعينا كتاب جديد ... على العموم انا بعرف اني اتماديت بس المسلمين معهم حق و المشكله انه احنا عارفين الصحيح  ( انه دين الاسلام هو الحق ) بس احنا خلص ايش مشو اهلنا بنمشي اذا حكولنا انه المسيح هو الله خلص ( فكروا شوي  و انا اعتذر بس هاذا رأي و اللي حاب يناقشني يمكن انا غلطان على هادا الايميل amjad_dir******.com*



*العب غيرها على الناس  الى ممكن يصدقوك

 وياخدوا ايميلك علشان يحكوا مع الى زيك 

داخل عامل حالك مسيحيى والحقيقة اشى تانى 



 بدل ماتعمل حالك مسيحى وانتا  مسلم روح فكر فى كذبة  اذكى  شوية  
لانو خدعتكم هاى مكشوفة 

احفظناكم واحفظنا اساليبكم  *


----------



## ستيفان العراقي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

ماهذه الاساليب الرخيصة

اي دين تسامح هو الاسلام

ذبح البشر   وتفجير الكنائس   

الا ترى ما يفعله التكفيريون بالمسيحيين بالعالم

عندما يهتدي مسلم الى المسيحية يقتل على الفور

اهذا دين تسامح 

والسعودية ترفض بناء كنيسة فيها 

اهذا دين تسامح


----------



## ستيفان العراقي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

كل مسلم له كتابه واحاديثه

السني  يقول ان الشيعي رافضي

والشيعي يقول ان المذهب السني غلط

هناك احاديث للشيعة   ينفيها السنة نفي قاطع

والعكس صحيح بالنسبة للسنة

اضافة الى اختلاف الصلوا ت بين المذهبين

الم تسمعوا ان السعودية تريد الهجوم على ضرائح المقدسة للحسين


----------



## fadia2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

ماذا تنتضرون منهم ان يقولون اننا على صح معرف انهم يعشون على خدع الناس


----------



## maria123 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*



amjadoma قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا اصحابي سلام الرب و الروح القدس ... احنا من الناس القله و التافهه .......... هذا اخر كلام عندي و انا مش مسلم اوكي .... بس  حبيت احكيلكم هاذا الشي و اذا حابين تعرفو مين انا  .. انا اسمي امجد عطا حداد من الفحيص اوكي



والهي اذا معتبر حالك تافه هادا شي بس ما يحقلك تحكي هيك على كل المسيحيين مثل ما قال الاخ مسيحي انت كيد مسلم
واكيد بس روح لعب غير هل العبة يا ت
:smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15:

:new5::new5::new5:
روح المسيح ينور قالبك و عقلك:new5::new5:


----------



## عمرالفاروق (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

اريد من جميع المسيحيين و المتنصريين ان يدخلوا و يقرأوا هذا الموضوع
ليعرفوا كيف يتحدث اتباع المسيح
و يروا اخلاق اتباع المسيح , و يروا تعاليم المسيحية في أجلي صورها
و يروا كيف يحث البابا شنودة و كهنته اتباع الكنيسة علي الحوار مع المسلمين
هل هذه تعاليم اله !!!!!!!!!!!!!
و الله انها ليست بتعاليم خريجي السجون و الاحداثيات , فقد فاقهم السيد خروف و اشباهه في السفالة و القذارة
عموما , انا ادعو جميع الاخوة المسلمين الي مغادرة هذا المنتدي المتعصب , حيث انه لا مجال فيه للحوار بل هو ساحة لنباح كل من يريد ان يفتري علي الاسلام دين الله الحق
و ساحة لكل المرضي النفسيين , كي ينشروا أوبائهم و قراحهم علينا
و يكفي وجود شخص بمثل ريمون في هذا المنتدي , و الادهي انه مقرف , اقصد مشرف فيه
الا لعنة الله علي الكافرين


----------



## BITAR (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*



عمرالفاروق قال:


> اريد من جميع المسيحيين و المتنصريين ان يدخلوا و يقرأوا هذا الموضوع
> ليعرفوا كيف يتحدث اتباع المسيح
> و يروا اخلاق اتباع المسيح , و يروا تعاليم المسيحية في أجلي صورها
> و يروا كيف يحث البابا شنودة و كهنته اتباع الكنيسة علي الحوار مع المسلمين
> ...


*دين حق بحق وحقيقى *
*والحق يقال ان الحق احق*
*ربنا يخليلك ابن لادن والظواهرى*
*المثال الصارخ للاسلام الارهابى*
*قصدى اسلام الحق*
*ممكن تجلس مع نفسك شويه وتفكر بهدوء*
*من ذلك الشخص الذى ينكح زوجاته الاحدى عشر مره واحدة وفى ليله واحدة والاهم انه بغسله واحدة*
* ( متصور ولا  لا )*
*انه نبيك اكرر نبيك*
*هل هذا هو الحق الذى تتحدث عنة*
*اذا كنت تعيش فى عصرة هل توافق ان بناتك وشقيقاتك يكن من من ملكت ايمانه*
*فكر بهدوء ولا اريد الرد*
​


----------



## fadia2005 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*



BITAR قال:


> *دين حق بحق وحقيقى *
> *والحق يقال ان الحق احق*
> *ربنا يخليلك ابن لادن والظواهرى*
> *المثال الصارخ للاسلام الارهابى*
> ...



شكرا لك يا اخي على الرد لا حاجه لنا ان نريد على انسان متعصب مثله


----------



## eman88 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

لا للاسلام نعم للمسيحية لا للارهب نعم للحرية الامان الاسلام دين الارهاب لا غير


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

*أخر نكتة*
*فتوحات ماذا*
*الله يفتح عقولهم قبل ما يعملوا فتوحات*
*الكذب هو أهم معايير الإسلام*
*يا ساتر*​


----------



## freedoom (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

hahahahahahahahaahaha


----------



## أبانوب ماجد (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

:crying:





APOLLO_2006 قال:


> *حرر من قبل My Rock*
> *لخروج العضو عن الموضوع و بسبب النسخ و اللصق*



سيكون لكم ضيق ــــــــــــــــــــــ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ
ربنا موجود


----------



## christ.c (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

الى كل مسلم ان كنت انا كافر لاني مسيحي فخير لي ان احرق نفسي على ان اصبح مسلم وديني دين الارهاب (الاسلام)


----------



## ra.mi62 (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*



> كل مسلم ان كنت انا كافر لاني مسيحي فخير لي ان احرق نفسي على ان اصبح مسلم وديني دين الارهاب (الاسلام


 
*فعلا دين الاسلام هو دين الارهاب كما فعل محمد من قتل وقطع الايدي والارجل وتسمير الاعين بلمسامير*



*اشكرك يا ربي اني خلقت مسيحي*


----------



## fadia2005 (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

مالنا وللسلم انهم يسيف اتو وبسيف ينفون
الحمد لله اني مسيحيه واحب المسيح


----------



## ثاوفيلس (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

على كل مسلم ان يتبع السنه النبويه
يعني يربي دقنه ويحلق شنبه ويلبس جلبيه ويحط في جنبه السيف واي حد مهما كان يعترض يطلع سيفه ويموته فاهمين يا مسلمين اي حد يعترض يموووووووووووووووووووووت 
 مش عاوزين اعتذاركم بس سيبونا في حالنا 
ربنا يهديكم


----------



## امراة العزيز (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

لما الاسلام دين اهاربى امال المسيحية تبقى دين اية ؟.

وحياتك يااخ انت وهوة خلينى ساكتة احسن بدل مااطلع المستخبى 

ال نعتزر ال ..اللى اختشوا ماتوا صحيح


----------



## الحوت (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*



امراة العزيز قال:


> لما الاسلام دين اهاربى امال المسيحية تبقى دين اية ؟.
> 
> وحياتك يااخ انت وهوة خلينى ساكتة احسن بدل مااطلع المستخبى
> 
> ال نعتزر ال ..اللى اختشوا ماتوا صحيح



*يا سماحه الشيخة امراة العزيز اي مستخبي الي عاوزة تطلعيه :nunu0000:

طبعا لما يقوم الغرب بصد الارهاب الاسلامي يبقى الغرب ارهابي اليس كذلك ..!!

يعني لازم المسلم يقتل ويذبح ويفجر ويقتل ويغتصب وينهب وهذا مش ارهاب ولكن ان وجدتم صد على هذه الافعال من الغرب يبقى الغرب ارهابي اليس كذلك ..!!

الاسلام دين ارهابي بنص القران وتعاليم رسولك ..
*


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

السيده امراة العزيز
يبدو انكم لم تقراوا القران جيدا ولم تفهموه او ربما تتغاضون عن قرأة الايات القرانية التي تنص وبفم محمد نفسه انه نشر دينه ليس بالسيف والقهر فقط وانما باعه بالاموال ولا اظنك لا تعلمين الايه لذلك لم لكتبها لك لاجعلك تفتشين عنها وتفسيرها وان لم تجديها عندها سوف اكتبها لك مع التفسير ان اردت
البابا لم يقل شيئا من عنده انما ما قاله موجود في القران وكذلك الاحاديث
(( قال له السيد المسيح له كل المجد اتبعني ودع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم )):t32::t32:


----------



## mickey_mano (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

*معك حق امته حيفكره يعتذره
بس متبقاش اسى قوى كيده انت نسيت الايه اللى بتقول كل ما يعمل يعمل معا للخير 
ده ربنا حنين قوى ومش بيسيب ولاده بالعكس هو اللى بيرض بدلهم واحنا يا سيدى عايزين ناخذ اكليل مش لعنه عشان كيده بنقلد رب المجد (كشاة تساقو للذبحى ولم يفتح فاه كنعجه صامته اقتدوه للصلب فى الجلجثه) 
شكرا لاهتمامك*​


----------



## قمر النهار (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

_ربنا يهدى الجميع
يسوع المسيح قادر على انه يرد لينا كر امتنا المسلوبه
ولكن هو ده صليبنا ياحبايبى 
سوف نجد فى الدنيا اوجاع واهانات واضطهادات ولابد ان نقابلها بكل فرح
وصلوات لكل انسان يكر هنا ويسبنا ويلعنا ويهيننا
فليكن نوركم ظاهر امام الناس
المسيح قالنا كده مش لازم نزعل او نخاف 
لان لنا حارسنا الامين الذى يقوينا ويحمينا 

الرب مع الجميع_​


----------



## ايرينى85 (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

:bomb::big4::big62::smiles-11::big61::1035pk::15_3_35[1]::crying::10_1_136[1]::t37::190vu::010105~332::186fx::smi200:


----------



## عاشقة المصطفى (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

متى نعتذر

مش عايز اضحك

انتم مين حتى نعتذر لكم

هذا الموضوع من اتفه المواضيع

على فكرة انتم وبابا الفاتكان تبعكم ماتساووش جزع نعل الرسول الكريم

ان شاء  الله تكون عارفين شو تعنى جزع نعل

تفاهة مثبة


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

_ياعاشقة المصطفى هو دة اسلوبكم فى التعمل مع الناس

اسلوب قلت ذوق وهمجى​_


----------



## قلم حر (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*



عاشقة المصطفى قال:


> متى نعتذر
> 
> مش عايز اضحك
> 
> ...


جزع !
جزع يا عاشقة المصطفى !

ربنا يهدي .​


----------



## fadia2005 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

هذه اسلوبكم فما ينطزر منكم ان كان هذه كلامكم الذي يعلمكم في بيوتكم اهلكم وشيوخكم لذلك لا ننظزر منكم بشئ


----------



## مينا 188 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

*ومتى يجب ان يعتزر المسلمين لنا 

كلما اخطئوا الينا 

يعنى كل دقيقه هيعنزروا 

لكنهم يزيدوا الاهانه 

شكرررررررررررررررررا*​


----------



## palfree (17 أغسطس 2008)

خير الكلام من قل و دل


----------



## palfree (17 أغسطس 2008)

خيرررررررر  الكـــــــــــــــــــــــلام ما قــــــــــــــــــــــــل  ودل


----------



## مايك كوريك (23 أغسطس 2008)

وهنا قلت لنفسى .... ومن سيعتذر بالنيابة عن الاسلام ورسوله والمسلمين لنا؟؟
ولا عجب فقد حاولت ان استحضر بذاكرتى الضعيفه كم من الامور التى بمقارنتها بما قاله بابا الفاتيكان يستوجب على المسلمين الاعتذار لسنوات وسنوات
فمن يعتذر لنا عن نعتنا فى القران بالكفرة والمشركين...... وَقَاتِلُوا المُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً (سورة التوبة 9:36)
فَقَاتِلُوا أَئِمَّةَ الكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لاَ أَيْمَانَ لَهُمْ (سورة التوبة 9:12).....َاقْتُلُوا المُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ (سورة التوبة 9:5).......جَزَاءُ الذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَاداً أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ (سورة المائدة 5:33),............الذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِا للَّهِ وَلاَ بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلاَ يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ (سورة التوبة 9:29), كل هذا الارهاب من يعتذر عنه؟؟؟
يا أخي العزيز المسيحي الحقيقي لا ينتظر الاعتذار من احد لان المسيح قال لنا من ضربك على خدك الايمن فحول له الايسر التسامح منبعث داخل الكتاب المقدس وهذه هي التعليم المسيحية نحن شعب الله المسامح وليس في ديننا الكراهية .لان المسيح قال :احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم .هذا كلام الرب يسوع المسيح يجب ان نسلك في كتابنا المقدس ليس لاننا ضعفاء بل اقوياء في اماننا والحياة الابدية


----------



## مايك كوريك (13 سبتمبر 2008)

[color="red"]يا أخواني الاعزاء نحن المسيحين  يجب ان  نكون متسامحين  الافضل ان الا نكتب كلمات رديئه  مثل لا للاسلام  نعم للمسيحيه لاننا في هذه الكلمات نرتكب خطيئه فلهذا يجب ان نجادل بموجب كتابنا المقدس  اولاً , وثانياً : بأفعالهم التي تكون على الارض .
مثلاً :  (حماس): حركه اسلاميه انظروا الى افعالها وهي قتل اخوه المسلم لماذا لانه ليس معه في الحركه .او لانه من حركة فتح هذا هو دينهم القتل والسرقه والاغتصاب في عرض بناتهم المسلمات وينتكهون حرمة البيت لانهم اقوياء على الارض ولهذا اتركوهم على دينهم لكي يبقوا في الظلمة ولا يخرجو الي النور .لان كل مسلم مولود، ولد الشر معه اذا ليس من اهله فيكون من حركته السياسية التي ينتمي لها وهي حماس التي شهارها المخفي في الدين وهو  (لا اله الا الله حماس هي الاساس )  هذا الكفر في عينه الارهاب هو  التلاعب في اسم الدين.
الكتاب المقدس يقول : احبو اعدائكم ، باركوا لاعنيكم ، احسنوا الي مبغضيكم .آمين[/color]


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## الاصيل (11 نوفمبر 2008)

على ماذا نعتذر لماذا نعتذر


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الاصيل قال:


> على ماذا نعتذر لماذا نعتذر


 
* حضرتك تقرأ بدايه المشاركة*
*وانت تعرف لماذا تعتذر وعلى ماذا تعتذر*
*ام ان جنابك عايش فى كوكب تانى*​


----------



## مينا فوزى كامل (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مش عارف اشارك واقول ايه بس ممكن اقول كلمة صغيرة
المسيح تنباء منذ الاف السنين انه سياتى ناس عندما يقتلونا يعتقدون انهم يقدمون خدمة للرب


----------



## مورا مارون (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*والمثير للضحك هو متابعه تصريحات شيوخهم الاشاوس الذين يطالبون البابا بنديكتوس بالاعتذار لهم لانه قال الاسلام انتشر بالسيف!!!! فبماذا انتشر اذن؟؟ وكيف خرج من شبه الجزيرة العربيه ؟؟*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا شئ مضحك
لا لا لا لا  وبصرحوا وما بيستحوا !!!!!!
في كلمة اسلامية تقال عندهم
ان ابتليتم بلمعاصي فاستتيروا

وهم لا استتروا ولا حاجة
عجبي بهيك شعب
وبيهيك شيوخ

حاملين السيف على الرقاب
ويدعون بشعارات جديدة لدينهم 
الاسلام محبة
يالهوي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## farou2 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

معك حق اختنا المباركة في موضوعك هذا الا اننا يجب ان نكون صادقين مع انفسنا ونقول كلمة حق فالمسلم مسكين ومظلوم فانت قد لا تعلمين مدى الاذى الذي لحق بهم باتباع محمد وقرآنه للاننا قد تعلمنا اننا افضل امة اخرجت للناس واننا سوف نضيء نورا يوم القيامة من مواقع الوضوء وان محمد شفيعنا وانه حبيب الله وانه سيبقى باكياً في الجنة حتى يرق الرب له فيخرج من في النار من امتة ولاننا كنا نذكره في كل صلاة واذان وذكر تعمق في حياتنا واحببناه دون ادراك ولان القرآن عربي وبالحانه تاثرنا فصدقنا انه من الله فاذا ما شككنا قرانا القرآن بلحنه و قلنا هو يعلم ما لا نعلم وكذب علينا الشيوخ كذبا لا سابق له في كل ديانات العالم وتوارثوا الكذب والتضليل عندما كنت صغيراً علموني ان الشيطان يأخذ صورا له في المنام الا انه لا يقدر ان ياخذ صورة محمد فان شاهد احدنا الرب يسوع قالوا له هو الشيطان وان امن به قالوا به جن وان تمادى قتل بحق الردة فلا نشعر لاجله بشفقه او رحمة فخطر ببالي مرةً ان اكذب على الشيخ فقلت له لقد رأيت محمد بايماني وقتها انه رسول الله ووصفته بجمال بشعر اشقر وعيون زرقاء بدون لحية فصدقني وللاسف كان يصدق كل شيء ولم افهم وقتها كيف صدقني فاخرون راوه اسمر وبصفات متناقضة ولكنه دين الكذب فلا تستغربين إمتلأت الجرائد بصغري بقصص الشيوخ قاهري العفاريت وانتشرت في الكويت (حيث قضيت اكثر من 15سنة من حياتي) قصص البيوت المسكونة والاشجار فلم اترك منزل او شجرة عرفتها الا زرتها علي اشاهد جن فاصدق ما كتب عنه ولم اجد ضالتي منها وفي احد ايام المدرسة نشرت بين الطلاب اني شاهدت يدا حمراء تخرج من الحمام (لان الحمام مسكنهم بحسب المسلمين) وادهشني ان الجميع بكى يومها واكثرهم شاهد اليد فبكيت معهم وصدقت قصصهم مصدقا ما كذبت به انا عليهم والان اعلم لماذا يصدق الشيوخ رؤية محمد الكذاب- في دير الزور بسوريا هناك من يدعى انهم من سلالة محمد ذوي قربى منه يسمون نفسهم اخوة زهية يقومون كل خميس بحلقات سحر و شعوذة وضرب بالسيوف والشيش باجسادهم يهابهم الناس المساكين هناك ويصدقون انهم اسياد وينفذون طلباتهم في (الميادين والعشارة ودبلان وابو كمال وغيرها) ويصدرون المقاتلين الى العراق لقتل المسيحيين(هذا القليل من التضليل المنتشر) صدقي يا اختي الحبيبة المسلمون بشر عادييون ولكنهم مظلومون بشريعة محمد رسول الشيطان وهم بحاجتنا لنخلصهم وينالوا الحياة باسم يسوع


----------



## أَمَة (23 نوفمبر 2008)

اختي Coptic Lady​ 
كيف تتوقعين إعتذارا من اناس عندهم عقدة التفوق
أنا بقول عقدة 
واللي عندو عقدة يبقى انسان غير سوي
الإنسان البسيط - يعني غير معقد 
هو الإنسان الطبيعي الذي يرى الامور كما هي
ولذلك يميز الخطأ من الصواب وبصير الإعتذار عنده أمر طبيعي ​ 
أخونا فاروق اللي فتح قلبه لنور الرب وضع النقطة على الحرف لما قال:​ 



> قد تعلمنا اننا افضل امة اخرجت للناس


هاي هي عقدة المسلم التي جعلت منه انسانا عنصريا بامتياز
أعمى عينيه عن رؤية الأشياء عل حقيقتها...
عندك رد عاااااااااااااااااشقة المصطفى اللي بتقول ​ 



> انتم مين حتى نعتذر لكم
> 
> 
> على فكرة انتم وبابا الفاتكان تبعكم ماتساووش جزع نعل الرسول الكريم​


​


هل هذا الكلام يدل على انسانة سوية؟ أو على الأقل مثقفة؟
بكل تأكيد المثقف لا يتكلم بهذا الاسلوب... 
بتعلم المسلم وبحصل على شهادات بس للأسف لما يجي الحكي عن الدين بيفقد المنطق في الحوار - هذا لو كان عنده حوار
لأنه تربي على عقدة التوفق ورضعها مع الحليب

الرب يهديهم وينورهم ​ 
​


----------



## علاء حسن (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*لا يا اخويا الحبيب انا اعتزر لك بالنيابه عن اى اساءة اتت اليك عن طريق اى مسلم واللهى انا  قرءة المقال بتاعك و نويت الاعتزار لك و لكل اخوانى الاقباط ///////ولكن بعد ما شاهدت الردود والاستهزاق من يعتزر لمن نحن غوغاء و همج مثلما تقول ماشى ولكن بالله عليك ماذا تفعل عندما تشاهد كاركاتير مثلما  فعلتم انتم عن المسيح الحى  هل سيكون عندك نيه الاعتزار ام الرد بطريقه اخر ى / الان غيره على دينى مثل كل واحد على دينه   اقول لك شكرا جزيلا   واقول لك نحن همج ادخل اى موقع اسلامى وهات اى كاركاتير او اساءة للمسيح الحى بحجم ما تفعلوة انتم واتحداك ان وجت انا احب الاقباط جدا لانهم جيرانى و اصحابى وزملائى فى العمل  ولكن باسلوبكم هذا خايف انى اكون غلطان فمثل هذه الافعال  تثبت حبكم للبشريه اجمعين  انا عمرى ما شاهدت انسان مسلم يفعل او يقول مثلما تفعلون  واتعجب للمسيحيه التى تدعو للمحبه /هى المحبه بالعفو و المغفره ام بهذا الاسلوب انتم بهذا الشكل تبعدون الناس عنكم بايديكم وارجو يا اخى الفاضل ان تتقبل كلماتى هذى بروح و عقل معا  واؤكد لك انى مازلت اتمسك باخوانى الاقباط مثل اخوانى المسلمين *


----------



## BITAR (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*



واتحداك

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا تتحدى اخى علاء حسن
ولاكن احضر صلاه جمعه فى اى مسجد فى مصر وستجد
الشتائم على المسيحيين ( النصارى&الكفار) على كل شكل
وانظر شيوخك اللذين يمنعونكم عن حتى القاء السلام على المسيحى*​


----------



## علاء حسن (1 ديسمبر 2008)

bitar قال:


> *
> لا تتحدى اخى علاء حسن
> ولاكن احضر صلاه جمعه فى اى مسجد فى مصر وستجد
> الشتائم على المسيحيين ( النصارى&الكفار) على كل شكل
> وانظر شيوخك اللذين يمنعونكم عن حتى القاء السلام على المسيحى*​


واللهى واللهى انا اعرف جوامع بتدعو المسيحيين اللى عاوز يستفسر عن حاجه منهم مش للاسلام يعنى فى روح محبه كما نعلم ونفرفها بيننا فى شبرا و المناطق الشعبيه


----------



## علاء حسن (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: استغر الله ..اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله*



موج الدنيا قال:


> اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله
> 
> 
> انا بنت مسلمة وادعوك ان تستغفر الله عن ما قلتة جميعكم
> ...



بارك الله فيكى اختى الفاضله / على كل ديانه ان تعبد ربها و يوم القيامه يحسب الله من هم على خطأ و من هم على صواب


----------



## anosh (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*اخ علاء كانك بتتكلم عن بلد تانى غير مصر انت مش عايش معانا و شايف اللى بيحصل انت ايه نسيت الاحداث كلها و الا ايه صحيح فيه ناس مسلمين عايشين معاهم فى سلام و محبه من جيران و اصحاب و زملاء فى العمل و الشغل لكن مما شك فيه ان فيه ناس ظلمتنا كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير منكم افتكر الهجوم و الضرب اللى حصل على كنيسة عين شمس من شهر افتكر الهجوم اللى حصل على دير ابو فانا فى المنيا و تعذيب الرهبان اصبح دلوقتى اى مسيحى يقف فى كنيسته يصلى يلاقى ايدين نازله عليه بالموت و الضرب و الاهانه ...عايزه اسالك سؤال عمرك سمعت عن مسيحين اتجمعوا و هجموا على جامع و ضربوا الناس اللى كانت بتصلى فى الجامع ؟ ؟؟؟ احنا بجد بنحترم كل الديانات و اقتناء اى دين ديه حريه شخصيه لكن الاهانه و السب و التعذيب و الضرب و الشتايم اللى بنسمعها و احنا ماشين فى الشارع من غير مايصدر مننا اى اساءة كل ده كتير صدقنى كتير على احتمال البشر تخيل نفسك مكان اى انسان مسيحى و انت واقف بتصلى لاقيت ناس هجمت عليك بالضرب و نار و اهانه و تعذيب ... شوف احساسك هايكون ايه ... و ياريت تقولى ....... مع خالص تحياتى  *​


----------



## رانا (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مأسا مستمره وسوف تستمر الى الابد


----------



## elbasha28 (8 يناير 2009)

*رساله هامه وارجو التثبيت*

اولا احب ابدا كلامى بكلام الله عز وجل بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم(إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِندَ اللّهِ الإِسْلاَمُ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوْتُواْ الْكِتَابَ إِلاَّ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ وَمَن يَكْفُرْ بِآيَاتِ اللّهِ فَإِنَّ اللّهِ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ ) 
ثانيا انا مش هرد على الكلام الى انا شايفه او التعليقات الى انا شايفها لان ده طبعا حاجه بتشهد على جهلكم وعلى عمى صدوركم ونفوسكم عموما انا هرد عليكم بالمنطق وبالحكمه وكله من ايات كتاب الله عز وجل  

(مَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَن يُؤْتِيَهُ اللّهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ ثُمَّ يَقُولَ لِلنَّاسِ كُونُواْ عِبَادًا لِّي مِن دُونِ اللّهِ وَلَـكِن كُونُواْ رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا كُنتُمْ تَدْرُسُونَ {79} وَلاَ يَأْمُرَكُمْ أَن تَتَّخِذُواْ الْمَلاَئِكَةَ وَالنِّبِيِّيْنَ أَرْبَابًا أَيَأْمُرُكُم بِالْكُفْرِ بَعْدَ إِذْ أَنتُم مُّسْلِمُون) سوره ال عمران

(أَفَغَيْرَ دِينِ اللّهِ يَبْغُونَ وَلَهُ أَسْلَمَ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ طَوْعًا وَكَرْهًا وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ) سورة ال عمران

(قُلْ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ) سورة ال عمران

(وَمَن يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلاَمِ دِينًا فَلَن يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ ) سورة ال عمران

(إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِندَ اللّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِن تُرَابٍ ثِمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ {59} الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ فَلاَ تَكُن مِّن الْمُمْتَرِينَ ) سورة ال عمران

(إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ {55} فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَأُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمَا لَهُم مِّن نَّاصِرِينَ {56} وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ فَيُوَفِّيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَاللّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ)  سورة ال عمران

(مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلاَ نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِن كَانَ حَنِيفًا مُّسْلِمًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ) سورة ال عمران



 حبيت ارد عليكم بايات من كتاب الله  وبعدين اسالو انفسكم انتو عندكو كام انجيل بتهيالى كل قسيس بيشم نفسه شويه بيالف انجيل على مزاجه هههه بجد حكايه عجيبه جداااا


----------



## ساندي بيل (8 يناير 2009)

اللي قال ان المسلم يسوي له لحيه ويلبس قميص........
*وانتم اللي يسمي نفسه راهب شو مسوي بنفسه لابس اسود وشكله يخوف مرعب على الاقل الشيخ حقنا لابس ابيض مو اسود كأنه جاي معرفش من وين.....*


----------



## fouad78 (8 يناير 2009)

ساندي بيل قال:


> اللي قال ان المسلم يسوي له لحيه ويلبس قميص........
> *وانتم اللي يسمي نفسه راهب شو مسوي بنفسه لابس اسود وشكله يخوف مرعب على الاقل الشيخ حقنا لابس ابيض مو اسود كأنه جاي معرفش من وين.....*



هههههههههه ليه بيخوف، يمكن بنظرك بس نحن بنشوف فيهم ملائكة، على كل حال هي رموز مش أكتر، اللون الأسود رمز للموت عن العالم وشهوات العالم، وعادة بيكون من جوة أبيض يعني رمز للنقاوة والطهارة من الداخل وده أهم شيء، وبعدين صدقيني إذا شاء الرب ولتقيتي بأحد منهم أنا متأكد انكي هتغيري نظرتك سلام ونعمة اختي​


----------



## أَمَة (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: رساله هامه وارجو التثبيت*



elbasha28 قال:


> حبيت ارد عليكم بايات من كتاب الله


 
حضرة الباشا28 
دع آياتك التي تقول انها من "كتاب الله" لنفسك
لأننا لا نؤمن بهذا الكتاب لسبب منطقي وبسيط وهو 
أن الله لا يناقض نفس ولا يكذب نفسه ولا يغير كلامه
هو ظهر في الجسد بالسيد يسوع المسيح
وبظهوره تمم كل النبؤات التي سبق وجاءت على السنة انبيائه
في الكتاب المقدس الاف السنين قبل ظهوره​ 
إذن كل ما جاء بعده هو من المضلل والكذاب وابو الكذب ألا وهو ابليس​ 


> وبعدين اسالو انفسكم انتو عندكو كام انجيل بتهيالى كل قسيس بيشم نفسه شويه بيالف انجيل على مزاجه هههه بجد حكايه عجيبه جداااا


 
بالحري أن تسأل نفسك يا باشا28 عن 
*عواقب الجهل*
الذي يصدر عن إنسان (مثلك) إختار أن 
*يردد كلاما لم يتأكد من صحته بنفسه*​ 
ما هي العواقب يا باشا28 لو اكتشفت بعد فوات الأوان
أن الخطأ كان خطأك لأنك لم تبحث ولم تتأكد بنفسك من صحة ما قيل لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## peace_86 (9 يناير 2009)

الرب يباركك عزيزتي أمة....


----------



## أَمَة (10 يناير 2009)

peace_86 قال:


> الرب يباركك عزيزتي أمة....


 

ويباركك يا بيس 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## peace_86 (25 يناير 2009)

> "ما غضب رسول الله قط "
> "ما أخلف رسول الله عهدا قط "
> "ما انتقم رسول الله لنفسه قط "
> "ما ضرب رسول الله امرأة قط "
> "ما كذب رسول الله قط "



*سلام المسيح معكِ اولاً... ثم إني لا أدري ياعزيزتي سارا من اي منطلق تتحدثين؟
كيف لم يغضب الرسول؟ وكيف لم ينتقم؟ وكيف لم يخلف ولم يضرب؟
وماذا عن الكذب في ثلاث حالات؟؟

هل تكتبين كلامك هذا في "منتدى للأطفال والرضع"؟
لقد قرأنا وعرفنا وفهمنا وسمعنا من شيوخ المسلمين أنفسهم ماكان يدور بين محمد ومخالفيه..
لما كل هذا الإصرار على إخفاء الحقائق؟؟؟ لماذا لا تتورعون؟؟
إكبروا قليلاً... فزمن الكذب قد ولى !!
إلى متى سيعيش الشرق الأوسط في حالة من حالات الكذب والخداع...
إفيقوا يامسلمين.. وأنتي أفيقي يا سارا
الإسلام اتضح منذ زمن طويل.. وخاصة بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر..
عن أي تسامح وأخوة تتحدثين؟

لي طلب.. وهو أن تتوقفي عن المشاركة في المنتدى
ستسألينني لماذا.. سأقول لك بأن استمرارك في المشاركة في المنتدى، سيجعلك تزيدين في كتابة الأكاذيب (دون قصد)
والكذب عند الله خطية.. أرجو بأن تكوني متفهمة أمام ما أقوله..


سلام الله المتجسد في يسوع الناصري معك ومع البشر جميعهم..*


----------



## برنابا التلحمي (1 فبراير 2009)

*متى نتفهم المسلمون؟؟؟؟*

صديقي العزيز
ان رسالة المسيح رسالة السلام فمن المعيب ان نحقد على المسلمين الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح ويعظمون العذراء مريم
بل يجب لعن اليهود القتلة الذين اجرمو ا ولا زالوا بكل النسانية
فهم لا يؤمنون لا بالمسيح ولا بمريم البتول


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: متى نتفهم المسلمون؟؟؟؟*



برنابا التلحمي قال:


> صديقي العزيز
> ان رسالة المسيح رسالة السلام فمن المعيب ان نحقد على المسلمين الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح ويعظمون العذراء مريم
> بل يجب لعن اليهود القتلة الذين اجرمو ا ولا زالوا بكل النسانية
> فهم لا يؤمنون لا بالمسيح ولا بمريم البتول



*أخ تلحمي, من قال لك أننا نحقد على المسلمين, فلا شئ فيهم يستوجب الحقد عليهم, بل نحن نشفق عليهم, لأنهم مساكين, يملكون عقول لا يستطيعوا أستخدادمها, وإن أستخدموها وتركوا الإسلام فهم مهددين بأغتيال حياتهم

أما الإسلام فنحن نفضحه ونفضح رسوله الكاذب, وليس هذا فقط, بل نضع إله الإسلام نفسه تحت أقدامنا, لأنه ليس سوى إبليس متخفيا فى صوره إله كاذب

أما لعن اليهود فهذا توجيه شيطانى, فنحن لا نلعن أحد, لأننا لنا إله أوصانا بأن نحب الجميع, بما فى ذلك اليهود, لأنهم بشر مثلنا
*


----------



## ponponayah (3 فبراير 2009)

هما بيحسو اصلا لما يعتذرو


----------



## جوكار (25 فبراير 2009)

نعتذر ليكوا ليه مبقاش الا انتوا كمان
ممكن أسأل سؤال محيرنى هو الرسول بتعهم ده اتجوز كام واحده؟
هل هو 
999   ام999 ام 999


----------



## إسلامى فخرى (26 فبراير 2009)

*رد: متى نتفهم المسلمون؟؟؟؟*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *أخ تلحمي, من قال لك أننا نحقد على المسلمين, فلا شئ فيهم يستوجب الحقد عليهم, بل نحن نشفق عليهم, لأنهم مساكين, يملكون عقول لا يستطيعوا أستخدادمها, وإن أستخدموها وتركوا الإسلام فهم مهددين بأغتيال حياتهم
> 
> أما الإسلام فنحن نفضحه ونفضح رسوله الكاذب, وليس هذا فقط, بل نضع إله الإسلام نفسه تحت أقدامنا, لأنه ليس سوى إبليس متخفيا فى صوره إله كاذب
> 
> ...




عزيزى 

صوت  صارخ 
أنا أنتمى  للإسلام  ياغالى 

وأفتخر بكل هذا 


بل إنى أحمد اله على نعمة الإسلام وكفى بها نعمة

فلا أحد يرغمنى أن أعتنق الإسلام 

ولا أن أرتد عنه 

فأنا  مسلم بملىء إرادتى 

وأعتز  بهذا 

فلسنا نحن المساكين  عزيزى 

صدقنى 


أما  عن  لعن الإسلام 

ولعن الله الواحد 

فتعالى نتناقش بهدوء وروية عزيزى 

ما معنى اللعن ؟ 

اللعن  اصطلاحا ياعزيزى  هو الطرد من رحمة الله تعالى 


فأنت هنا  تدعو على الله  بالله أن يطرد نفسه من  رحمته ! 


وهل يعقل هذا ؟؟ ؟ !!!

لا أظن أن أى عاقل  سيعتقد هذا 


وياعزيزى 

إن كلماتك كلها أرى أنها تتشبع  بالتعصب  والكراهية العمياء 


ليس كهذا تحل الأمور ياغالى 

ولا بتلك الطريقة يكون الحوار 


فإن من المفترض أن يتم الحوار والنقاش فى جو يسوده التفاهم 

والرغبة الحقيقة فى التوصل للحقيقة لدى الطرفين 


فلا صوت يعلو 

ولا مكاتب  يضرب عليها بالأكف

ولا  أيدى تلوح 

وأعين يقفز منها الغضب


وياعزيزى 

لو لاحظت أننا كمسلمين 


نحترم سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام 

والسيدة مريم العذراء 

لأن هذا جزء من  شريعتنا التى جاءت شاملة لجميع الأديان السابقة 


ياعزيزى 

سوف اسألك سؤالاً لك وللغاليين المسيحيين وأطلب منك أن تتوجه إلى قس أمين تثق فيه

وفى حكمته  وصدق علمه 


وتوجه إليه بسؤال واحد  فقط : 


ماهو مفتاح الجنة ياأبى ؟ 


وأخبرنى بماذا سوف يجيبك 


وأنا أنتظرك إن شاء الله تعالى ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 فبراير 2009)

> ماهو مفتاح الجنة ياأبى ؟



*عفوا يا صاحب, فلست أميل للأساليب الملتوية, وسبق ان حاول كثيرون قبلك التلاعب بهذا السؤال, فيجب أن تحترم عقول الأخرين كى تنال أحترامهم

تحياتى*


----------



## عبيدة من غزة (28 فبراير 2009)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااشبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب الدين الله خلقه علشان نحب بعض مش علشان نغلط على بعض كلنا اخوا في الله بعدين يا مسحيون في مسلمون زباله في مسلمون سكر والعكس انا مسلم بس اللي اصدقاء مسحيون بتمنا  ان افديهم بروحي والله على ما اقول شهيد *


----------



## عبيدة من غزة (28 فبراير 2009)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااشبااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااب الدين الله خلقه علشان نحب بعض مش علشان نغلط على بعض كلنا اخوا في الله بعدين يا مسحيون في مسلمون زباله في مسلمون وفي  سكر والعكس انا مسلم بس اللي اصدقاء مسحيون بتمنا ان افديهم بروحي والله على ما اقول شهيد *


----------



## jamil (28 فبراير 2009)

انهم خاطئون من الاول اى يوم تعلم محمد على يد ورقه فى حق المسيحيه


----------



## Alexander.t (17 مارس 2009)

ومتى يعتذر لنا المسلمون سوال صعب الاجابه عليه لانهم من الصعب ان يعتذرو لانهم ببساطه زى ما حضرتك قولت الاسلام لغى عقولهم وتفكيرهم

بصراحه اكثر موضوع عجبنى لغاية دلوقتى فى المنتدى قريت موضويع كتيير جميله لكن بجد ده جميل جداا جداا جداا
ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## mado_muslim (24 مارس 2009)

*حقيقي يا جماعة حرام عليكم اللي انتوا بتقولوه ده 

المقالة دي خاطئة وبتتكلم بطريقة توضح للي بيقراها ان ده هو الاسلام

والحقيقة اللي انا ماانكرهاش هي ايات الله سبحانه وتعالي اللي تم ذكرها في المقال
واحب اقولك ان احنا في وطن عربي مسلم ومؤمنين برينا سبحانه وتعالي ولو كان الاسلام انتشر بحد السيف فايه رأيك في عدد المسلمين دلوقتي؟  هل فيهم حد معتنق الاسلام غصب وكراهية؟؟؟
اعتقد ان المليار ونصف المليار هما موحدين بالله وبيدينوا بالاسلام لأيمانهم بالله ورسوله سيدنا محمد اشرف خلق الله

والدليل ان الرسومات المسيئة للرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم ماتردش عليها برسومات مسيئة لسيدنا عيسي عليه السلام 
عارف ليه ؟؟ عشان احنا بنحترم ديانتكم وبنحترم ونقدس سيدنا عيسي عليه السلام كرسول للمسيحيين

كفاية كده ارجوكم وياريت تعملوا علي تهدئة الوضع لأن كلنا مصريين في الأخر وياريت تسيبوا كل واحد يؤمن بالشئ اللي يشوفه صح*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2009)

> اعتقد ان المليار ونصف المليار هما موحدين بالله وبيدينوا بالاسلام لأيمانهم بالله ورسوله



*هل لدى مسلم واحد من المليار ونصف حرية ترك الإسلام؟
فى أنتظار أجابة *


----------



## BITAR (24 مارس 2009)

mado_muslim قال:


> *حقيقي يا جماعة حرام عليكم اللي انتوا بتقولوه ده *​
> 
> *المقالة دي خاطئة وبتتكلم بطريقة توضح للي بيقراها ان ده هو الاسلام*​
> *والحقيقة اللي انا ماانكرهاش هي ايات الله سبحانه وتعالي اللي تم ذكرها في المقال*
> ...


* وهل دليل الاحترام كل هذة المجازر التى تحدث للمسيحيين*
*بدء من الفتوحات الاسلاميه حتى وقتنا الحاضر*​


----------



## mado_muslim (25 مارس 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل لدى مسلم واحد من المليار ونصف حرية ترك الإسلام؟
> فى أنتظار أجابة *



ايوه طبعا وتقدر تشوف ان فيه في الفترة اللي فاتت اكتر من شخص ارتدوا عن الاسلام وده طبعا بيثير الرأي العام انما مهما حصل الاشخاص دول مش حاينقصوا من الاسلام شئ ومش حايزيدوا من المسيحية شئ برضه والعكس صحيح لو اسلم شخص مسيحي
والأساس دلوقت مش مين الصح ومين الغلط الأساس ان المفروض نرجع نحترم بعض تاني لأني مش حانتصر عليك لو انا اقنعتك ان الاسلام هو الصح وانت مش حاتنتصر عليا لو اقنعتني ان المسيحية هي الصح ؛؛؛ اهم حاجة اننا نكون مؤمنين بحرية الأنسان وحقه في الحياة​



bitar قال:


> * وهل دليل الاحترام كل هذة المجازر التى تحدث للمسيحيين*
> *بدء من الفتوحات الاسلاميه حتى وقتنا الحاضر*​



اولا انا احب اقولك ان المسحيين زمان ساعدوا علي انتشار الاسلام واننا عمرنا مابدأنا بالحرب
يكفي احكيلك موقف عن الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم بعد ما اعلن الاسلام جهرة فطبعا كان من المتوقع ان قبيلة قريش تقوم بقتلهم فورا فالرسول قالهم يروحوا للنجاشي ملك الحبشة وهو مسيحي وقالهم انه ملك عادل وحايحميكم وفعلا قرر حمايتهم وساعد الرسول في نشر الرسالة في الحبشة
في نفس الوقت كان بعض الملوك بيقتلوا المسلمين وحملات الغزو والفتوحات كانت لحماية الاسلام وليس لنشره بحد السيف وكمان فيه بعض الاحاديث الغير صحيحة ياريت ماتصدقوهاش لأن ربنا قال في كتابه الكريم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
﴿ وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لَا يَسْتَكْبرُونَ ﴾ 
صدق الله العظيم​


----------



## أَمَة (25 مارس 2009)

mado_muslim قال:


> ايوه طبعا وتقدر تشوف ان فيه في الفترة اللي فاتت اكتر من شخص ارتدوا عن الاسلام وده طبعا بيثير الرأي العام انما مهما حصل الاشخاص دول مش *حاينقصوا من الاسلام شئ ومش حايزيدوا من المسيحية شئ* برضه والعكس صحيح لو اسلم شخص مسيحي
> 
> والأساس دلوقت مش مين الصح ومين الغلط الأساس ان المفروض نرجع نحترم بعض تاني لأني *مش حانتصر عليك* لو انا اقنعتك ان الاسلام هو الصح وانت* مش حاتنتصر عليا* لو اقنعتني ان المسيحية هي الصح ؛؛؛ اهم حاجة اننا نكون مؤمنين بحرية الأنسان وحقه في الحياة​





حضرتك تتكلم وكأن الموضوع يتعلق بفريقين يتقاتلان في معركة...  
من حيزيد عدده ومن حينقص عدده،
ومن حينتصر على الآخر....

لا.. لا.. انت غلطان كثير.
الموضوع يتعلق بأبديتك وأبدية غيرك.

والرب ينور الجميع لكي يعرفوه حق المعرفة ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2009)

*



			ايوه طبعا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سامحنى, فإما أنت كاذب أو محمدك كاذب

حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عَفَّانُ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏وُهَيْبٌ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَيُّوبَ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عِكْرِمَةَ ‏ 
أَنَّ ‏ ‏عَلِيًّا ‏ ‏أَخَذَ نَاسًا ارْتَدُّوا عَنْ الْإِسْلَامِ فَحَرَّقَهُمْ بِالنَّارِ فَبَلَغَ ذَلِكَ ‏ ‏ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ ‏ ‏فَقَالَ لَوْ كُنْتُ أَنَا لَمْ أُحَرِّقْهُمْ إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ ‏لَا تُعَذِّبُوا بِعَذَابِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ أَحَدًا وَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏ مَنْ بَدَّلَ دَيْنَهُ فَاقْتُلُوهُ ‏ 

فَبَلَغَ ‏ ‏عَلِيًّا ‏ ‏مَا قَالَ ‏ ‏ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ ‏ ‏فَقَالَ ‏ ‏وَيْحَ ‏ ‏ابْنِ أُمِّ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ 

حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عَفَّانُ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏حَمَّادُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَيُّوبُ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عِكْرِمَةَ ‏ 
أَنَّ ‏ ‏عَلِيًّا ‏ ‏رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ‏ ‏أُتِيَ بِقَوْمٍ مِنْ هَؤُلَاءِ الزَّنَادِقَةِ وَمَعَهُمْ كُتُبٌ فَأَمَرَ بِنَارٍ فَأُجِّجَتْ ثُمَّ أَحْرَقَهُمْ وَكُتُبَهُمْ قَالَ ‏ ‏عِكْرِمَةُ ‏ ‏فَبَلَغَ ذَلِكَ ‏ ‏ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ ‏ ‏فَقَالَ لَوْ كُنْتُ أَنَا لَمْ أُحْرِقْهُمْ لِنَهْيِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏وَلَقَتَلْتُهُمْ لِقَوْلِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏ مَنْ بَدَّلَ دِينَهُ فَاقْتُلُوهُ وَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏لَا تُعَذِّبُوا بِعَذَابِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ‏ 

هل تريد ألمزيد
*


----------



## mado_muslim (26 مارس 2009)

أمة قال:


> حضرتك تتكلم وكأن الموضوع يتعلق بفريقين يتقاتلان في معركة...
> من حيزيد عدده ومن حينقص عدده،
> ومن حينتصر على الآخر....
> 
> ...



انا مش باتكلم طبعا عن ان الموضوع فريقين بس انت اللي سألت وانا جاوبتك وفعلا تقدر تتأكد بنفسك من كلامي وزي مانت بتقول ربنا ينور الجميع عشان يعرفوه حق معرفة​


صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> سامحنى, فإما أنت كاذب أو محمدك كاذب
> 
> ...




حديث غير صحيح وياريت ترجع لمصدر اسلامي صحيح ده لو حبيت تقول المزيد وياريت ماتغلطش في رسول الله سيدنا محمد لأن انا ماعنديش الجرأة اني اغلط في السيد المسيح عليه السلام​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2009)

mado_muslim قال:


> انا مش باتكلم طبعا عن ان الموضوع فريقين بس انت اللي سألت وانا جاوبتك وفعلا تقدر تتأكد بنفسك من كلامي وزي مانت بتقول ربنا ينور الجميع عشان يعرفوه حق معرفة
> 
> 
> حديث غير صحيح وياريت ترجع لمصدر اسلامي صحيح ده لو حبيت تقول المزيد وياريت ماتغلطش في رسول الله سيدنا محمد لأن انا ماعنديش الجرأة اني اغلط في السيد المسيح عليه السلام​



*راجع إسلامك يا صاحب

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/...,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8&Offset=0&SearchLevel=Allword


http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/...,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8&Offset=0&SearchLevel=Allword

ما رأيك الآن فى محمد, قاتل أم لا ؟*


----------



## mado_muslim (27 مارس 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *راجع إسلامك يا صاحب
> 
> http://hadith.al-islam.com/display/...,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8&offset=0&searchlevel=allword
> 
> ...




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قل يا أيها الكافرون* لا أعبد ما تعبدون* و لا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد* و لا أنا عابد ما عبدتم* و لا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد* لكم دينكم و لي دين"
صدق الله العظيم

ده القرأن بيقول ان لكل واحد حريته في الدين وطبعا انا عارفك حاتقول ان انتوا في نظرنا كفار وده شئ طبيعي زي مانتم بتعتبرونا ضالين عن الحق وكفار والحاجة اللي فينا كمان اننا مش بنكره جد الا لو حد غبي وفاهم دينه غلط ودول اللي بيطلع منهم التصرفات الغبية والمتعصبة

واسمع ايات الله بتقول
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ

صدق الله العظيم

يعني احنا بنؤمن بنبوة سيدنا عيسي ولكن لا نؤمن بالوهيته ؛ وده كمان فارق تاني ان انتوا مش مؤمنين بسيدنا محمد بالرغم من ان ربنا قال في كتابه العزيز

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الَّذِينَ آَتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَإِنَّ فَرِيقًا مِنْهُمْ لَيَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ (146) الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ فَلَا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ (147

بمعني ان المسيحيين يعلموا بوجود سيدنا محمد ويعرفوه جيدا

وسبحانه الخالق قال في كتابه الكريم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{وَلَئِنْ أَتَيْتَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ بِكُلِّ آَيَةٍ مَا تَبِعُوا قِبْلَتَكَ وَمَا أَنْتَ بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَتَهُمْ وَمَا بَعْضُهُمْ بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَةَ بَعْضٍ وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ إِنَّكَ إِذًا لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ (145)}

صدق الله العظيم


بمعني ان انا وانت حانفضل نتكلم كده وانا اجيبلك من ايات ربنا اللي بيثب ان الدين عند الله الأسلام وانت مش حاتتبع كلامي ولا انا حاتبع كلامك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2009)

*راجع الناسخ والمنسوخ فى قرآنك قبل أن تتكلم بجهالة فيما لا تعرفه *


----------



## mado_muslim (27 مارس 2009)

*بتتهرب انت من الكلام*​


----------



## BITAR (27 مارس 2009)

mado_muslim قال:


> *بتتهرب انت من الكلام*​


* عليك بالذهاب الى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى لفهم ما تريد فهمه*
*هذا منتدى اخبارى*
*رجاء الالتزام*​


----------



## dark_angel (27 مارس 2009)

*يا اخ مادو هنا منتدى اخبار ما ينفعش تتكلم عن حوار الاديان  فيه من فضلك اذهب للمكان المتخصص فى المنتدى و ارجو منك الالتزام بقواعد المنتدى*​


----------



## jamil (22 أبريل 2009)

انهم يفهمون ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس ولكنهم لو راجعو الاسلام وعرفو من هو ورقه بن نوفل الذى علم به محمد وكيف استغله بعد ذلك ورجمهو لائمنو بان المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد لخلاص البشريه


----------



## ibram751 (15 يونيو 2009)

الاعذر شيمة الاقوياء


----------



## jamil (12 يوليو 2009)

هم على خطا ولن يعتذروا لضعف ايمانهم


----------



## نانسي رفعت نادر (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قل يا أيها الكافرون* لا أعبد ما تعبدون* و لا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد* و لا أنا عابد ما عبدتم* و لا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد* لكم دينكم و لي دين"
صدق الله العظيم

ده القرأن بيقول ان لكل واحد حريته في الدين وطبعا انا عارفك حاتقول ان انتوا في نظرنا كفار وده شئ طبيعي زي مانتم بتعتبرونا ضالين عن الحق وكفار والحاجة اللي فينا كمان اننا مش بنكره جد الا لو حد غبي وفاهم دينه غلط ودول اللي بيطلع منهم التصرفات الغبية والمتعصبة

واسمع ايات الله بتقول
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ

صدق الله العظيم

يعني احنا بنؤمن بنبوة سيدنا عيسي ولكن لا نؤمن بالوهيته ؛ وده كمان فارق تاني ان انتوا مش مؤمنين بسيدنا محمد بالرغم من ان ربنا قال في كتابه العزيز

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الَّذِينَ آَتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَإِنَّ فَرِيقًا مِنْهُمْ لَيَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ (146) الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ فَلَا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ (147

بمعني ان المسيحيين يعلموا بوجود سيدنا محمد ويعرفوه جيدا

وسبحانه الخالق قال في كتابه الكريم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{وَلَئِنْ أَتَيْتَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ بِكُلِّ آَيَةٍ مَا تَبِعُوا قِبْلَتَكَ وَمَا أَنْتَ بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَتَهُمْ وَمَا بَعْضُهُمْ بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَةَ بَعْضٍ وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ إِنَّكَ إِذًا لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ (145)}

صدق الله العظيم


بمعني ان انا وانت حانفضل نتكلم كده وانا اجيبلك من ايات ربنا اللي بيثب ان الدين عند الله الأسلام وانت مش حاتتبع كلامي ولا انا حاتبع كلامك​


----------



## maged18 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اني اتعجب كثيرا منكم يا مسلمين فالموضوع بسيط وهو سؤال متى تعتذر ايها المسلم لنا عن كل المضايقات التي تحصل في كل ثانية من يوم من ايام الاسبوع ما باللك بمضيقات من 14 قرن


----------



## jamil (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اختي العزيزه واخى العزيز.... هذه مساله ابديه انهم لا يقدمو الاعتذارات لنا والسبب انهم يعتبرون انفسهم الاصح فى كل شي وهذا الخلط الاكبر والاساسي الى مسيطر عليهم وهميكنون حقدهم لنا .... والدليل الحادثه الاخيره بكنيسه سيده النجاة فى بلدنا العزيز العراق اذا فهم لن ولم يقدمو اعتذارهم لنا والاسباب عديده ........الخ


----------



## maged18 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

اين انتم يا مسلمين فين الرد


----------



## عضو صريح (19 نوفمبر 2010)

maged18 قال:


> اني اتعجب كثيرا منكم يا مسلمين فالموضوع بسيط وهو سؤال متى تعتذر ايها المسلم لنا عن كل المضايقات التي تحصل في كل ثانية من يوم من ايام الاسبوع ما باللك بمضيقات من 14 قرن


ها ها ها سؤال مضحك ومتى يعتذر الغرب عن قتل اخواننا في العراق وافغانستان والشيشان والبوسنه والهرسك وغيرها من الدول التي تضايق المسلمين الى الان في الغرب بسب الحجاب والبرقع والمآذن وغيرها


----------



## maged18 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

عضو صريح قال:


> ها ها ها سؤال مضحك ومتى يعتذر الغرب عن قتل اخواننا في العراق وافغانستان والشيشان والبوسنه والهرسك وغيرها من الدول التي تضايق المسلمين الى الان في الغرب بسب الحجاب والبرقع والمآذن وغيرها



كلام تافه لانك تتكلم عن الغرب هل الغرب مسيحين فقط لا فهناك تيارات اخرى لكن المسلمين بياخدوا طالما ان الغرب غير عادل وهم مسيحين اضرب فكل المسيحين هذا فكر اوعج وارهابي لما نقول امتى يتعذر المسلمين لان تاريخ الاسلام مليان بالدم وهى حقيقة من 14 قرن كفاية ان دولة الاسلام وهى السعودية السيفين سيفين الاسلام القاطع لكل من يقول لا للاسلام


----------



## عضو صريح (20 نوفمبر 2010)

maged18 قال:


> كلام تافه لانك تتكلم عن الغرب هل الغرب مسيحين فقط لا فهناك تيارات اخرى لكن المسلمين بياخدوا طالما ان الغرب غير عادل وهم مسيحين اضرب فكل المسيحين هذا فكر اوعج وارهابي لما نقول امتى يتعذر المسلمين لان تاريخ الاسلام مليان بالدم وهى حقيقة من 14 قرن كفاية ان دولة الاسلام وهى السعودية السيفين سيفين الاسلام القاطع لكل من يقول لا للاسلام


 اتحداك تجيب لي شيخ مسلم افتى بجواز قتل كل مسيحي & الجهاد هو محاربة الغازي وماذا فعل الصليبين عندما احتلو القدس في عهد صلاح الدين هل نعلم كم مسلم قتلوه 70000 مسلم اذبحوه في القدس


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

عضو صريح قال:


> اتحداك تجيب لي شيخ مسلم افتى بجواز قتل كل مسيحي & الجهاد هو محاربة الغازي وماذا فعل الصليبين عندما احتلو القدس في عهد صلاح الدين هل نعلم كم مسلم قتلوه 70000 مسلم اذبحوه في القدس



*ولماذا الشيوخ, فأنهم ليسوا إلا تابعين لأستاذهم, إله مكة, تعال لنرى بماذا أوصاكم
فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدتُّمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُواْ لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِن تَابُواْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُاْ الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّواْ سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ *


----------



## عضو صريح (20 نوفمبر 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ولماذا الشيوخ, فأنهم ليسوا إلا تابعين لأستاذهم, إله مكة, تعال لنرى بماذا أوصاكم*
> *فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدتُّمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُواْ لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِن تَابُواْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُاْ الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّواْ سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ *


اقتلو المقاتلين وليس انتم يااهل الذمه


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

عضو صريح قال:


> اقتلو المقاتلين وليس انتم يااهل الذمه



*هل تجيد القراءة أم تتعامى عن النص القرآنى, إلهك قال المقاتلين أم المشركين

فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدتُّمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُواْ لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِن تَابُواْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُاْ الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّواْ سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ *


----------



## عضو صريح (20 نوفمبر 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *انا مو مفسر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

عضو صريح قال:


> صوت صارخ قال:
> 
> 
> > *انا مو مفسر*
> ...


----------



## maged18 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> عضو صريح قال:
> 
> 
> > *النص صريح, وعلى أساسه قتل المسلمين المسيحيين فى بدايات الإسلام
> ...


----------



## fauzi (3 ديسمبر 2010)

farou2 قال:


> - في دير الزور بسوريا هناك من يدعى انهم من سلالة محمد ذوي قربى منه يسمون نفسهم اخوة زهية يقومون كل خميس بحلقات سحر و شعوذة وضرب بالسيوف والشيش باجسادهم يهابهم الناس المساكين هناك ويصدقون انهم اسياد وينفذون طلباتهم في (الميادين والعشارة ودبلان وابو كمال وغيرها) ويصدرون المقاتلين الى العراق لقتل المسيحيين


اخي farou2
ارجو ان تنشر المزيد من المعلومات  على هذا الموضوع ان امكن حتى يعرف العالم من هم الذين يقتلون المسيحيين في العراق وفي محافظة نينوى على الاخص


----------



## نانسي رفعت نادر (8 ديسمبر 2010)

نجمة العراق قال:


> اني بس اريد افهم شسوالكم الاسلام والله
> احنه مخلصين ومسالمين ولو لفيتو العالم كله ما راح
> تلاقون ابيض واصدق من قلوبنا ليش تحاولون تشوهون صورة الاسلام
> اني كله الي اريد افهم نحن متى اعتدينا على دينكم
> ...


 وفقك الله اختي في الاسلام ان حييتي وبارك الله فيك واصلح حالك وحالنا وثبتنا جميعا الي ما يحب ويرضي السلام عليكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*انسان و مسلم هههههههه طب قولي انسان و يهودي طيب مش مسلم*

*اما كونكم سوف ترونه انت فقط في الجنه و نحن لا فانا اخاف اقولك العكس*

*بقولك اسئلي المسيح بنفسه وقوليله عاوزه اشوفك انت مين*

*و هتعرفي وقتها*

*سلامه ليكي*​


----------



## نانسي رفعت نادر (8 ديسمبر 2010)

انسانٌ غلبان قال:


> *الاخت فى الرب / saly55;80421*
> *ما فهمته من مقال الاخت فى الرب / coptic*
> *ليس انها تنتظر اعتذارا من المحمديين فهم يفعلون ما يفعلون لان الههم امرهم بما يفعلون و لا يمكن ان تقنعيهم بالعقل و المنطق بأنهم مخطئين** و مستوجبين الاعتذار*
> *فالكاتبة coptic قدمت لنا سردا لبعض جرائمهم ضدنا كنوع من الردود المنطقية على ادعاءاتهم بانهم مجنى عليهم *
> ...


 السلام عليكم استاذ انسان في الواقع كلامك انا بعتبروا مسكن لشككم في الايمان ليس اكثر خليك ذو خلق دينيه كي نحترم ارائكم ووجهات نظرك وانتم كمسيحين الفرق بينا وبينكم خطوه ليس الا  وعن سيدنا محمد عليه اسمي وارقي الصلاه والسلام انما هو لا ينطق عن الهوي انما هو وحي يوحي اليه من رب السموات عز وجل واحترام لله عز وجل نحنا لا نتجرا ونقول ان لرب المسيحيون استغر الله العظيم من قولي هذا الها اخر ارجو احترام الاديان وامر اخر اخي غلبان لماذا تشتمونا باسوا الالفاظ وابشع الصور مع ان اذا دخلت علي المواقع اليهوديه حتلاقوا انتم اكتر الناس يشتمون في دينكم هم اليهود وليس احنا ورسولنا الكريم مايصح انك تقول رسول الات نحنا ما نعبد الاصنام من شان تقول هيك كلام والله يهدينا جميعا الي ما يحب ويرضي والسلام عليكم


----------



## نانسي رفعت نادر (8 ديسمبر 2010)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> *لن ارد على الجزء الاول من كلامك لانى واثقه انك لا تصدقيه*
> *انت مسلمه وتعرفين بالتأكيد معنى كلمه فتوحات هذه الكلمه هى اكبر خدعه خدعتم بها*
> *لان ماالفتح الاغزو لدول سالمه امنه ونهبها ونهب مواطنيها*
> *اما حكايه المسيح مسلم فسأعتبرها دعابه صدرت منك عفوا*
> ...


 السلام عليكم حسيت ان اختي العراقيه ما فهمتك اكتر بس حبيت اوصلك المعلومه مش اكتر رجاء برضاء نفسي والكلام ده لتصحيح الفكره مش اكثر مع فائق احترامي وكانت مريم من عائلة مقدسه التى تتكون من نبى الله زكريا الذى كفلها بعد وفاة والديها وهو من أنبياء بنى أسرائيل ومتزوج من اليصابات خالة العذراء مريم عليها السلام والتى أنجبت يحى ابن زكريا وكلما دخل زكريا على مريم فى المحراب وجد تعبد الله ووجد لديها أصناف من المأكولات فيسألها من أين حصلت على هذا يامريم فتجيبه أن الله قد أرسله لها وكانت مريم تعبد الله على دين اليهوديه فتقوم بصلاتها المعروفه بأسمها صلاة القديسه مريم العذراء ويسمونها "حاله الحديد" اى التى يلين لها الحديد وهى بسم الله القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار 000 الى آخر الأسماء الحسنى المعروفه وكانت هذه الأسماء لله معروفه لدى بنى أسرائيل وكانت مريم مرتبطه بالزواج من يوسف النجار ثم بشرها الملاك بأنها ستحمل بدون زواج وتلد المسيح عيسى أبن مريم وكذلك كان بلاغ الملاك ليوسف النجار وبعد أن ولاده المسيح أخذته والدته ومعها زوجها يوسف النجار وهربا به الى مصر حيث عاشا كأسرة وأنجبت مريم من زوجها يوسف أخوة للمسيح وهم يَعْقُوبَ وَيُوسِي وَسِمْعَانَ وَيَهُوذَا وعاشت هذه الأسرة كعائله يهوديه متدينه
وعندما شب المسيح تعلم النجارة من زوج والدته النجاره وكان يعيش مثل باقى الناس يأكل ويشرب وينام ويعمل كعائله يهوديه متدينه وكذلك كان أخوته معه حتى بلغ سنه 30 عاما ولم تظهر عليه أعراض النبوة أو دعى أى أحد بمصر لأى دين حيث قررت العائله العوده الى فلسطين فعاد المسيح الى وطنه حيث توجه الى أبن خالته يحى الذى كان نبيا يعمد الناس فى نهر الأردن فطلب منه المسيح أن يعمده وبعد أن عمده نزل جبريل عليه السلام حيث أبلغ المسيح ان الله أرسله رسولا الى بنى أسرائيل وكان اليهود قد أكثروا من الخطايا والعصيان وكان الله قد غضب عليهم فنقض عهوده ومواثيقه معهم بأشعياء قال الرب :فَإِنَّ عَهْدِي أَيْضاً مَعَ دَاوُدَ عَبْدِي يُنْقَضُ فَلاَ يَكُونُ لَهُ ابْنٌ مَالِكاً عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ وَمَعَ اللاَّوِيِّينَ الْكَهَنَةِ خَادِمِيَّ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ كُنْتُ لَمْ أَجْعَلْ عَهْدِي مَعَ النَّهَارِ وَاللَّيْلِ فَرَائِضَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ فَإِنِّي أَيْضاً أَرْفُضُ نَسْلَ يَعْقُوبَ وَدَاوُدَ عَبْدِي فَلاَ آخُذُ مِنْ نَسْلِهِ حُكَّاماً لِنَسْلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ من بنى أسرائيل وطردهم من رحمته وأنه لن يرسل لهم أنبياء من نسلهم بعد ذلك لأنهم يقتلون الأنبياء ويعملون طقوسا وذبائح وبخورات لم يطلبها الله منهم وهى مكروهه عند الله ويكذبون بأدعائهم أن الله هو الذى طلب منهم ذلك والله لم يطلبه وأنهم تعدوا على بيت الله بهذه الأشياء والله يريد بيته ليعبد فيه كبيت صلاة للأمم وعمل المسيح معجزات قويه حتى يعلم اليهود أنه نبى مرسل وأن يؤمنوا به فأحيى أناس بعد موتهم وشفى أناس من أمراض وتبعه مجموعه من الذين آمنوا به وكان يعلم الناس المحبه والأخلاق متبعا الدين اليهودى ليكمله لهم ولكن اليهود لم يتقبلوا منه فقال أنه مرسل اليهم وأن الله يقول لهم أن هذه هى فرصتهم الأخيره لأصلاحهم وأنه يبشر بقرب ملكوت الله 
فتوجه المسيح الى الهيكل فوجد اليهود فيه بيعون ويشترون وبه البقر والغنم والطيور والصيارف أمامهم موائد عليها العملات يتاجرون فيها فغضب المسيح وعمل عصا بها حبال وأخذ يضربهم ويقلب موائد الصرافه ويخرج الحيوانا ت ويقول كيف تدنسون بيت الله اليس هذا بيت للصلاة وطلب أن يهدم الهيكل وينقله الى مكان آخر وقال أنه سيبنيه لهم فى ثلاثه أيام فقالوا نقتله لنتخلص منه وقتلوا زكريا زوج خالته الذى كفل مريم ثم قتلوا أبنه يحى أبنه خاله المسيح وطاردوا المسيح ليمسكوه وكان يدخل للهيكل ويخطب فى الناس ولكن عندما حاولوا مسكه لم يجدوا له جسدا لأنه معصوم من عند الله فكيف يمكنهم أمساكه فأيديهم تمسك الهواء "مكتوب هذا فى الأناجيل" فلا يمكن أن يتعرض لأذى وهذا هو الحال مع جميع الرسل الذين سبقوه واستمر المسيح فى محاورة بنى أسرائيل واصفا أياهم بأنهم أفاعى أولاد حيات وأن أبوهم من أبليس وأنهم ليسوا أولاد أبراهيم عليه السلام ودلل ذلك بأعمالهم الأجراميه بقتلهم الأنبياء وبكذبهم وبتآمرهم وبأنهم يعبدون آله أخرى غير الله وبأنهم عاصون ولم يؤمنوا به وبأنه مرسل اليهم من عند الله وقال ان الله سيدمر هذا الهيكل ويرفع التابوت ولكن اليهود قاموا باضطهاد كل من آمن بالمسيح بالقتل والتعذيب ففر الكثيرين وأختفوا حتى أن اليهود قد حاكموا أخوة المسيح وقتلوهم واحدا بعد الآخر فكانت محنه كبيره عاشتها القديسه مريم عليها السلام حتى رفع المسيح فلم تحتمل كل هذه القسوه والأضطهاد من اليهود وماتت بعد ثلاث سنوات عن سن يقارب الخمسين عاما فقدت كل عائلتها بسبب قتل ليهود لهم وهم زكريا زوج خالتها الذى تبناها وكانت تحت رعايته ويحى ابن أختها وأبن زكريا وأولادها الأربع يَعْقُوبَ وَيُوسِي وَسِمْعَانَ وَيَهُوذَا الذين قتلا دون سن الثلاثين بدون أى ذنب فهم لم يفعلوا شيئا بل لم يكونوا قد تنصروا و كانوا مازالوا على دين اليهود وكذلك قتل اليهود أخوة يوسف النجار فكل من كان محيطا بالمسيح قد أغتالوة ايوجد جرم أشنع من هذا ! ايمكن بعد كل ذلك أن يقبل منهم عذر على هذه الجرائم فى حق المسيح وأمه مريم ايعقل أن يكون بعد كل ذلك القتل أن يقتل اليهود أيضا المسيح ليغفر لهم خطاياهم ؟ أو أن تكون هذا الأثم بأن يقتل اليهود المسيح أيضا ليكون كل هذه الجرائم بالقتل مقبوله ليغفر لآدم خطيئته عن مخالفته المتواضعه بأنه أكل من شجرة ! هل طمس الله على عقول البشر حتى يؤمنون بهذه الأشياء الغير متوازنه وأيضا لآ يؤمنون بالله ! ويعبدون غيره ليكونوا مؤمنين أهذا منطق ! بل ويفعلون هذا الشرك ويتطاولون على الله ورسوله الذى يصحح مفهومهم ؟ 
وتآمر بنى أسرائيل على المسيح ليتخلصوا منه ووشى به أقرب تلاميذه ليسلمه للحاكم والله شبه هذا المتآمر على المسيح بنفس صورة المسيح فقبضوا عليه وصلبوه ورفع الله المسيح بعد أن أدان اليهود الذى قال لهم ماجئت أن ألقى سلاما أنما جئت لألقى سيفا وقال لليهود جئت لأدينكم وقال لماذا تريدون قتلى وأنا ماجئت الا أن أحاول أصلاحكم وأبلغكم ما أمر به الله
وقال بشروا بأقتراب ملكوت الله وقرب أرسال الله برسوله بالأسلام 
43لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ يُنْزَعُ مِنْكُمْ وَيُعْطَى لِأُمَّةٍ تَعْمَلُ أَثْمَارَهُ.
هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ 
10وَيَكُونُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّ أَصْلَ يَسَّى الْقَائِمَ رَايَةً لِلشُّعُوبِ إِيَّاهُ تَطْلُبُ الأُمَمُ وَيَكُونُ مَحَلُّهُ مَجْداً 
18«فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ خَمْسُ مُدُنٍ تَتَكَلَّمُ بِلُغَةِ كَنْعَانَ ِ يُقَالُ لإِحْدَاهَا «مَدِينَةُ الشَّمْسِ».
وقال أن الله روح وهو يريد بيته بيت صلاة للأمم وأن الله يطلب المصلين الحقيقين الذين يعبدونه بالروح وقال أن اتجاه الصلاه لن تكون اتجاه بيت المقدس انما الى اتجاه آخر هذا هو المسيح عيسى أبن مريم رسول الله وكلمته التى ألقاها للعذراء مريم والذى أدان اليهود على جرائمهم التى أرتكبوها فى حق أسرته أنبياء الله وأخوته والتى ماتت بسببها القديسه مريم فى حسره عن ما أصابها وأصاب عائلتها المقدسه من المجرمين من بنى أسرائيل 
كما أنهم لم يكتفوا بذلك فاضطهدوا كل من آمن بالمسيح حتى من فر خارج البلاد لاحقوه وقتلوه وحرقوا الأنجيل حتى يقضون تماما على الدعوه المسيحيه واستمر هذا الأضطهاد مده 300 عاما لاقى فيه المسيحيون أبشع أنواع الظلم والتعذيب فى كل مكان بالعالم وعلى سبيل المثال فى روما قتل نيرون كل المسيحيين بأن أ وأخر ينادى بألوهيه المسيح غلق عليهم المدينه وحرقهم 
وكانت زوجه القيصر الرومانى قد تنصرت فى السر وعلمت النصرانيه لأبنها فلما تولى مكان أبيه أعلن تنصره وجمع القسيسين فى مجمع فينيقيه بعد حوالى 328عام من رفع المسيح وكان عددهم 325 فردا لأعلان المسيحيه دينا للناس وأختلفوا الى فريقين فريق يقول أن المسيح رسول لله ويطلبون التوحيد وكانوا الثلثين ويرأسه آريوس ولكن القيصر كونستنتينيوس كان مع الثلث الذى ينادى بالتثليث وألوهيه المسيح برياسه أثاناثيوس وكان القيصر تحت تأثير كهنه اليهود فقتل الثلثين للتخلص من الموحدين وحرقوا كل كتبهم وفاز الثلث الذى ينادى بالتثليث وألوهيه المسيح فكان لليهود فرض هذا الأتجاه فى الدين المسيحى الذى تشعب الى تقبل أو أعتراض لهذا المبدأ مما أخرج الدين المسيحى عن أصوله حتى جاء الأسلام فدعى لملكوت الله الذى بشر به المسيح عليه السلام
ومما هو جدير بالذكر بأن اليهود قد قتلوا أخوة المسيح بالرغم من أنهم ظلوا على دين اليهوديه كما كانت مريم عليها السلام كذلك فى دين اليهودية تعبد الله بنفس أيمانها وصلواتها و تعامل المسيح أنه أبنها قد أرسله الله لبنى أسرائيل رسولا ليهديهم ولم تصلى للمسيح أطلاقا بل كانت تصلى لله بصلاتها المعهودة ولذلك أغفلت هذه البارة من الكتب ولم يذكرون أى شىء عنها وهن عبادتها وعن أقوالها بعد قتل أولادها أو بعد رفع السيد المسيح وهى عاشت بعده ثلاث سنين لكن بدون أى روايه عنها لأنها لن تؤيدهم فى آرائها فهيى قديسه تنطق بالحق الذى لايعجبهم ! وكذلك كان يحيى بن زكريا سأل المسيح بعد نبوته يستفسر منه هل هو النبى الذى سيرسله الله آخر الزمان ويدعوا الى ملكوت الله فيرد عليه المسيح عليه السلام بأنه ليس هو فكان يحى والمسيح يكرزانُ بِبِشَارَةِ مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ 15وَيَقُولُ: «قَدْ كَمَلَ الزَّمَانُ وَاقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ اللَّهِ فَتُوبُوا وَآمِنُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ ويقول ً: «يَأْتِي بَعْدِي مَنْ هُوَ أَقْوَى مِنِّي الَّذِي لَسْتُ أَهْلاً أَنْ أَنْحَنِيَ وَأَحُلَّ سُيُورَ حِذَائِهِ.
8أَنَا عَمَّدْتُكُمْ بِالْمَاءِ وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَسَيُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ19قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَرَى أَنَّكَ نَبِيٌّ!
20آبَاؤُنَا سَجَدُوا فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسْجَدَ فِيهِ».
21قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ صَدِّقِينِي أَنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ لاَ فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَلاَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ.
22أَنْتُمْ تَسْجُدُونَ لِمَا لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَنَسْجُدُ لِمَا نَعْلَمُ - لأَنَّ الْخلاَصَ هُوَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ.
23وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ لأَنَّ الآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ.
24اَللَّهُ رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا».
7وَبَاطِلاً يَعْبُدُونَنِي وَهُمْ يُعَلِّمُونَ تَعَالِيمَ هِيَ وَصَايَا النَّاسِ. 8لأَنَّكُمْ تَرَكْتُمْ وَصِيَّةَ اللَّهِ وَتَتَمَسَّكُونَ بِتَقْلِيدِ النَّاسِ: 
13مُبْطِلِينَ كَلاَمَ اللَّهِ بِتَقْلِيدِكُمُ الَّذِي سَلَّمْتُمُوهُ 
فقد كانت مريم البتول قديسه عابدة لله وهبت حياتها لله صابرة على المحن التى كانت فى غايه من القسوة من هؤلاء اليهود الذين لهم قلب من حجاره فقد قتلوا كل أحبائها قتلوا زكريا النبى زوج خالتها الذى كفلها ورباها وأنشأها عابده لله قتلوا أبنه يحى بن خالتها والذى عمد المسيح قتلوا أولادها الأربعه أخوة المسيح أى كل أسرتها بدون ذنب قتلوهم وجعلوها وحيده حزينه على فقد أهلها جميعا وماتت بعد3 سنوات كانت عابده لله الواحد 0


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

> لأنهم يقتلون الأنبياء ويعملون طقوسا وذبائح وبخورات لم يطلبها الله منهم وهى مكروهه عند الله



طب دليلك انها مكروهه عند الله و لم يامر بها


----------



## نانسي رفعت نادر (9 ديسمبر 2010)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> *لن ارد على الجزء الاول من كلامك لانى واثقه انك لا تصدقيه*
> *انت مسلمه وتعرفين بالتأكيد معنى كلمه فتوحات هذه الكلمه هى اكبر خدعه خدعتم بها*
> *لان ماالفتح الاغزو لدول سالمه امنه ونهبها ونهب مواطنيها*
> *اما حكايه المسيح مسلم فسأعتبرها دعابه صدرت منك عفوا*
> ...


 بعتذر لانقطاع النت عندي فمقدرتش اكمل الرد علي كلامك اختي العزيزه انا كتبت لكي رد عن معرفتكم بسيدتنا مريم بنت ال عمران من موقع للدين المسيحي وقراءتها كامله بس فيها بعض الاخطاء هي شبه صحيحه ولكن الصحيح فيهاهو
مريم ابنة عمران
إن مريم ابنة عمران آية من آيات الله في الأرض، لقد كانت في مولدها آية، وكانت في نسبها آية.
نسبها 
فقد كانت مريم من آل عمران الذي اصطفاهم الله قال تعالى : "أن الله اصطفى آدم ونوحا وآل إبراهيم وآل عمران على العالمين، ذرية بعضها من بعض، والله سميع عليم" آل عمران الآيتان 34–35. وهي من سلالة سيدنا داوود عليه السلام.
مولدها 
كان آية أخرى، إذ كانت أمها عاقرا وكانت تشتهي الولد، واستجاب الله الدعاء، فوهبته لله محررا لخدمة بيته. ولكن وُضِع المولود أنثى، لم تكن الأنثى توهب للمسجد آنذاك "وليس الذكر كالأنثى" آل عمران الآية 36. ومع ذلك وفت الأم بنذرها. وقبل الله النذر وجعله مباركا "فتقبلها ربها بقبول حسن وأنبتها نباتا حسنا وكفلها زكرياء" آل عمران الآية37.
تلكم سيدتنا مريم، النذر المقبول والسيدة البتول وأم الرسول - سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام- اختار الله لكفالتها زوج خالتها سيدنا زكرياء عليه السلام، فكانت نموذجا للزهد والبعد عن الدنيا، فاستحقت أن تكون نجية الملائكة، وخير نساء العالمين. قال تعالى : "وإذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله اصطفاك وطهرك واصطفاك على نساء العالمين" آل عمران الآية42. وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (خير نساء العالمين : آسية امرأة فرعون ومريم ابنة عمران وخديجة بنت خويلد وفاطمة بنت محمد) أخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك.
كراماتها 
مريم هبة لعمران وامرأة عمران، صالحان أنجبا صالحة، وكفلها الأصلح سيدنا زكرياء عليه السلام. "كلما دخل عليها زكرياء المحراب وجد عندها رزقا" آل عمران الآية37. طفلة كانت والكرامات تظهر على يدها، أعظمهن لزومها المحراب.
مريم المحراب، مريم الطهر، مريم المصدقة بكلمات ربها وكتابه، مريم القانتة "يا مريم اقنتي لربك واسجدي واركعي مع الراكعين" آل عمران الآية43 حتى ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أنها نبية. والمهم أن تعلم النساء، وتوقن المؤمنات أن الله عز وجل كما يصطفي من الرجال عبادا ويصطفي من النساء إماءا، وأن باب كرمه مفتوح للمرأة كما هو مفتوح للرجل، وأن طاعته سبحانه وعبادته والقنوت إليه والجهاد في سبيله هي الأعمال التي تشرف بها المرأة ويشرف بها الرجل لأنها أعمال خالدة، تموت الحضارات ويبعث الخلق فرادى ما يجدون عند مولاهم إلا ما قدموا(1). والاصطفاء الإلهي متصل. 
هذا وإن الكرامات التي ظهرت على مريم وهي في المحراب هيأتها لقبول معجزتها الخارقة لنواميس الكون والحياة، حتى تستيقن ولا تهون وهي تواجه قومها حينما تمثل لها سيدنا جبريل بشرا سويا، ونفخ في جيب درعها من روح الله حتى ولجت في فرجها، وكان منها الحمل روحا من عند الله، وتم ذلك وهي يقظى حتى لا تقع في هواجس الشك أن يكون إنس أو جن أصابها وهي نائمة(2).
فما قصة هذا الحمل ؟ وكيف كان الوضع ؟
حملها 
لما بشرتها الملائكة بسيدنا عيسى عليه السلام، أخبرها سيدنا جبريل بأنه رسول الله ليهب لها غلاما زكيا، تعجبت سيدتنا مريم فور تلقيها البشرى وقالت "أنى يكون لي غلام ولم يمسسني بشر ولم أك بغيا قال كذلك قال ربك هو علي هين ولنجعله آية للناس ورحمة منا وكان أمرا مقضيا" مريم الآيتان 20–21.
إنها رحمة من الله تفضل بها على مريم التي أصبحت وهي حامل، وقد بدأت مظاهر الحمل تظهر عليها، على يقين تام بأن حملها كان نتيجة نفخة من روح الله. قال تعالى : "ومريم ابنة عمران التي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا" التحريم الآية12.
نهانا الله عن تلويث ديننا بالقبيحة العظمى : الزنا قال تعالى : "ولا تقربوا الزنا إنه كان فاحشة وساء سبيلا" الإسراء الآية32. ومدح سبحانه مريم ابنة عمران التي أحصنت فرجها فنفخ فيها سبحانه من روحه كما نفخ في آدم عليه وعليها السلام. المحصنات عفة قبل الزواج لهن من الطهارة نصيب مريمي(3).
مخاضها 
فال تعالى : "فأجاءها المخاض إلى جدع النخلة قالت يا ليثني مت قبل هذا وكنت نسيا منسيا. فناداها من تحتها ألا تحزني قد جعل ربك تحتك سريا وهزي إليك بجدع النخلة تساقط عليك رطبا جنيا فكلي واشربي وفري عينا" مريم الآيات 22-25. سبحان الله لما تفرغت مريم للعبادة ولم يكن لها ولد، كان الله يأتيها بالرزق الوفير، وفي لحظة وضعها أمرها أن لتأخذ بالأسباب وتهز الجدع ليساقط الرزق رطبا جنيا. ثم يخبرها أن الله قد أجرى تحتها جدولا يتدفق منه الماء لتشرب ولترتوي بعد أن تأكل الرطب الذي يعد من أنفع الطعام للنفساء(4). 

إذا وقفنا وقفة تأمل وقفة استيحاء للنموذج الكامل من سيرة هذه السيدة الطاهرة، وكيف أن الله نقلها من مقام لمقام فهي في ارتقاء دائم، إلى أن بلغت كمال الرشد بأمومتها، روى البخاري ومسلم عن أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه قال: ( كمُل من الرجال كثير، ولم يكمل من النساء إلا مريم بنت عمران وآسية امرأة فرعون...) فيا من تبغي الكمال اقتحمي سباقا مع أبناء الدنيا وعين قلبك على من ضربهم الله لنا نموذجا على درجة الكمال، مريم ابنة عمران وصويحباتها. فما يرفع المرأة إلى القداسة إلا أمومتها. وكأنه سبحانه يبين لنا السبيل الذي ينبغي للمرأة أن تسلكه وبه يعرفها دورها الأساس ووظيفتها الأولى : حفظ الفطرة وصناعة الرجال.

العمل يخبر عن نفسه 

وتم الوضع، واكتملت رسالة مريم، وتحققت البشرى. لكن كيف تخبر قومها خبر هاته البشارة، وهي التي لم يشفع لها عندهم ما عرفوا من عفتها وطهرها ؟ وبينما هي تفكر فيما تقول للناس إذ بالعمل يخبر عن نفسه : "فأشارت إليه قالوا كيف نكلم من كان في المهد صبيا قال إني عبد الله آتاني الكتاب وجعلني نبيئا" مريم الآيتان 28-29.
هذا عمل سيدتنا مريم عليها السلام أشارت إليه فأخبر عن نفسه.
فما عملنا، لنشير إليه وندعو الناس ونذخره غدا عند رب الناس ؟
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (إذا مات الإنسان انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاثة : ... أو ولد صالح يدعو له) رواه مسلم. فالولد خلق الله وعمل الإنسان.



رضي الله عن سيدتنا مريم وأرضاها فقد كانت وابنها حقا آية للعالمين.

وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد سيد المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين.


----------



## نانسي رفعت نادر (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: غزوة الجبنة الفاتيكانية ..........تمام افنذم تمام*



انسانٌ غلبان قال:


> *أمان ربى أمان
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 حققي مافي خجل من تدنيس الاديان من ابشع الصور والالفاظ المتدنيه حقيقي عيب اصلا المفروض انك واحد من الناس الي تكون صوره لاخلاق دينك وتحترم اراء الاخرين ولا انت شايف انك بكده بترضي عشيرتك وربك معتقدتش مره انه صحيح وعن سيدنا محمد اللي ما تعرف عنه شيء بعطيلك قصته بس لاحترامك للاديان استاذ غلبان
*النبي محمد ​*

*عظمة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم

الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد أشرف المرسلين.

إذا كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نعمة أنعم الله به علينا فإنه حريٌ بنا حينما نتذكر النعمة نتذكر المنعم بها ونشكره عليها. وهذا الشكر يستوجب منا أن نتمسك بكتاب الله تعالى وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم مصدقاً لقوله تعالى: 

{ لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِّمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو اللهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الآخِرَ}(سورة الأحزاب /ءاية 21).

فما أعظم هذه النعمة وما أعظمك يا رسول الله وقد منحك الله سبحانه من كمالات الدنيا والآخرة ما لم يمنحه غيرك من قبلك أو بعدك.

وقد أعطاك الله في الدنيا شرف النسب وكمال الخلقة، وجمال الصورة وقوة العقل، وصحة الفهم وفصاحة اللسان وقوة الحواس والأعضاء، والأخلاق العلية والآداب الشرعية من: الدين، والعلم، والحلم و الصبر والزهد والشكر والعدل والتواضع والعفو والعفة والجود والشجاعة والحياء والمروءة والصمت والتؤدة والوقار والهيبة والرحمة وحسن المعاشرة ما لا يستطاع وصفه وحصره.

فما أعظمك يا رسول الله ولقد صدق ربنا سبحانه وتعالى إذ يقول في شأنك ووصفك{وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ}(سورة القلم/ءاية 4).

وها نحن نأتي إلى نبذة يسيرة من محاسن صفاته ومحاسنءادابه لتكون لنا نموذجاً نسير عليه حتى نكون على قدم نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم.


نسبه صلى الله عليه وسلم

أما شرف نسبه وكرم بلده ومنشئة فإن نسبه صلى الله عليه وسلم ينتهي إلى إسماعيل بن ابراهيم. نسب شريف وءاباء طاهرون وأمهات طاهرات؛ فهو من صميم قريش التي لها القدم الأولى في الشرف وعلو المكانة بين العرب.

ولاتجد في سلسلة ءابائه إلا كراماً ليس فيهم مسترذل بل كلهم سادة قادة، وكذلك أمهات ءابائه من أرفع قبائلهن وكل اجتماع بين ءابائه وأمهاته كان شرعياً بحسب الأصول العربية ولم ينل نسبه شئ من سفاح الجاهلية بل طهره الله من ذلك.

روى مسلم عن واثلة بن الأسقع قال: سمعت رسول الله عليه و سلم يقول: "أن الله اصطفى كنانة من ولد إسماعيل واصطفى قريشاً من كنانة واصطفى من قريش بني هاشم واصطفاني من بني هاشم".


كمال خلقته صلى الله عليه وسلم

أما صورته وجماله وتناسب أعضائه وحسنه فقد جاءت الآثار الصحيحة المشهورة بذلك وكثر الواصفون لحسن جماله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومنها أنه كان أبيض مشرباً بالحمرة، أزهر اللون، ظاهر الوضاءة، واسع الجبين، كث اللحية سخل الخدين، أبيض الأسنان إذا تكلم كأن النور ينهمر من فمه ويكفي في وصفه قول أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه: ما رأيت شيئاً أحسن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كأن الشمس تجري في وجهه. ووصفه بعض أصحابه فقال: كان رسول الله فخماً مفهماً يتلألأ وجهه تلألؤ القمر ليلة البدر.

وأخرج البزار بإسناد حسن عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت تمثلتُ في أبي:

وأبيض يستسقي الغمام بوجهه ربيع اليتامى عصمة للأرامل

فقال أبي(تعني أبا بكر): ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا البيت هو نعت عمه أبي طالب في لون وجهه عليه الصلاة و السلام.


عظمة خلقه وحلمه وعفوه

وأما الأخلاق الحميدة والآداب الشريفة فجميعها كانت خلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الانتهاء في كمالها، وفي ذلك قول عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها حين سئلت: كيف كان خلق رسول الله فقالت"كان خلقه القرءان" أي كل خصلة خير في القرءان هي في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها في وصف خلقه أيضاً:"لم يكن رسول الله فاحشاً ولامتفحشاً ولا يجزي السيئة السيئة ولكن يعفو ويصفح وقالت: ما انتقم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لنفسه إلا أن تنتهك حرمة الله تعالى.

وفي حيائه يقول أبو سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أشد حياء من العذراء في خدرها وكان إذا كره شيئاً عرفناه في وجهه" رواه البخاري.

وكان الحلم والعفو مع المقدرة من أوصافه صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد أمره ربه تعالى أن يأخذ العفو من أخلاق الناس فقال تعالى {خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ}(الأعراف/169).

فما من حليم إلا عرفت له زلة أما نبينا الأعظم عليه الصلاة والسلام فكان لايزيد مع كثرة الإيذاء إلا صبراً، ومع إسراف الجاهل إلا حلماً. ومما يدل على ذلك قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: "اللهم اهد قومي فإنهم لا يعلمون" بعدما فعلوا به وبأصحابه مافعلوا. وكذلك قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام في الذين أخرجوه من دياره ونكلوا بهم وقاتلوه وحرضوا عليه قبائل العرب وغيرهم "اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء" وذلك يوم الفتح. 

وروى أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال:"كنت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعليه برد غليظ الحاشية فجذ به أعرابي بردائه جذبة شديدة حتى أثرت حاشية البرد في صفحة عنقه ثم قال: يا محمد احمل لي على بعيري هذين من مال الله الذي عندك فإنك لا تحمل لي من مالك ولا من مال أبيك!!!

فسكت عليه الصلاة والسلام ثم قال: المال مال الله وأنا عبده وأعطاه ما طلب، فهل هناك في الحلم والعفو في مثله صلى الله عليه وسلم.


جوده وكرمه صلى الله عليه وسلم

أما الجود والكرم والسخاء والسماحة فقد خلقت معه منذ أن نشأ عليه الصلاة والسلام، فقد فاق كل كرماء العرب والعجم ووصفه بذلك كل من عرفه: قال جابر رضي الله عنه: ماسئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن شئ فقال: لا، وقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنه: كان عليه الصلاة والسلام أجود الناس بالخير وأجود مايكون في رمضان. وكان إذا لقيه جبريل أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة.

وروى مسلم عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: ما سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الإسلام شيئاً قط إلا أعطاه، فأتاه رجل فسأله، فأمر له بغنم بين جبلين، فأتى قومه فقال: أسلموا فإن محمداً يعطي عطاء من لا يخاف الفاقة".


شجاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم

أما من أخبار شجاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد حضر عليه الصلاة والسلام المواقف الصعبة وفرَّ الشجعان و الأبطال عنه غير مرة وهو ثابت لايبرح ومقبل لا يدبر ولا يتزحزح وقال فيه بعض الصحابة: إنا كنا إذا اشتد البأس واحمرت الحدق اتقينا برسول الله صلى عليه وسلم فما يكون أحدٌ أقرب إلى العدو منه، ولقد رأيتني يوم بدر ونحن نلوذ بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو أقربنا إلى العدو وكان من أشد الناس يومئذ بأساً.

وقال ابن عمر: ما رأيت أشجع ولا أبحر ولا أجود ولا أرضى من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.


زهده وتواضعه عليه الصلاة والسلام

وما جاء في زهده عليه الصلاة والسلام وتواضعه واختياره الدار الآخرة فكثير منها ما رواه البيهقي والترمذي وابن ماجه عن عبد الله أنه قال: اضطجع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على حصير فأثر الحصير بجلده، فجعلت أمسحه وأقول: بأبي أنت وأمي يارسول الله ألا أذنتنا فنبسط لك شيئاً يقيك منه تنام عليه فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "مالي وللدنيا، وماأنا والدنيا، إنما أنا والدنيا كراكب استظل تحت شجرة ثم راح وتركها".

ومما يشهد على زهده عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه كان يمر الشهر والشهران ولا يوقد في بيت رسول الله نار فقالو: ماكان طعامكم قالوا: الأسودان التمر والماء.

وأكبر شاهد على تقلله من الدنيا وإعراضه عن زهرتها أنه توفي عليه الصلاة والسلام ودرعه مرهونة عند يهودي ولم يترك قصراً ولا متاعًا كثيراً بل كان بيته متواضعاً ومتاعه في غاية التواضع وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يوصي بترك التنعم كما في الحديث:" وإياك والتنعم فإن عباد الله ليسوا بالمتنعمين".


خوفه عليه الصلاة والسلام وطاعته لربه تعالى

أما شدة خوفه عليه الصلاة والسلام من الله شدة طاعته وعبادته فعلى قدر علمه بربه ولذلك تمدح ومدح نفسه بقوله:" أنا أعلمكم بالله وأشدكم لله خشية" معناه أنا أكثركم علمًا بصفات الله تعالى ومعرفة بأمور التوحيد والتنزيه والخشية لله تبارك وتعالى، وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام أيضاً "لو تعلمون ما أعلم لضحكتم قليلاً ولبكيتم كثيراً، إني أرى مالا ترون وأسمع مالا تسمعون أطَّت السموات وحق لها أن تئط ما فيها موضع أربع أصابع إلا وفيه ملك ساجد". 

ومعنى أطت صدر منها صوت من الحمل الذي عليها وفي هذا الحديث دليل على أن السماء مسكن للملائكة الكرام وليست مكاناً لله تعالى كما يظن المشبهة تعالى الله عن ذلك. وروى المغيرة بن شعبة قال: قام رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام حتى تورمت قدماه فقيل يارسول الله أليس قد غفر الله لك ماتقدم من ذنبك و ما تأخر؟ قال: أفلا أكون عبداً شكوراً".


طيب ريحه صلى الله عليه وسلم

وأما طيب ريحه فقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم طيباً مطيباً من غير طيب وكانت رائحته الطيبة تفوح على أنواع العطور والطيب، روى مسلم عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال:"ماشممت شيئاً قط مسكاً ولا عنبرا أطيب من ريح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. وعن جابر بن سمرة أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام مسح خده قال: فوجدت ليده برداً وريحاً كأنما أخرجها من جؤنة عطار أي كيس العطر. 

وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام سواء مس يده أو لم يمسها يصافح المصافح فيظل يومه يجد ريحها ويضع يده على رأس الصبي فيعرف من بين الصبيان بريحها، وروى البخاري: لم يكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمر في طريق فيتبعه أحد إلا عرف أنه سلكه من طيبه صلى الله عليه وسلم.


بركاته عليه الصلاة والسلام

أما بركاته صلى الله عليه وسلم فهي كثيرة في حياته وبعد موته مستمرة إلى ماشاء الله، منها ما رواه جابر أنه عليه الصلاة و السلام أطعم يوم الخندق ألف رجل من صاع شعير وعناق(وهي الأنثى من أولاد المعز التي لم يتم لها سنة) وقال جابر: قأقسم بالله لأكلوا حتى تركوه وانحرفوا وإن برمتنا لتغط كما هي وأن عجيننا لينجز. 

وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام قد تفل في العجين والبرمة (والبرمة هي قدر من حجارة وتغط أي لها صوت من شدة غليانها) فانظر كيف جعل البركة فأكل هذا العدد من الرجال بصاع شعير وقليل من اللحم.

ومن بركاته أن سعيد بن النعمان أصيبت عينه فوقعت على وجنته فردها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فكانت أحسن عينيه، وروي أن بعض الصحابة ابيضت عيناه فكان لايبصر بهما شيئاً فنفث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في عينيه فأبصر وصار يدخل الخيط في الإبرة وهو ابن ثمانين، وروي أن قدراً انكفأت على ذارع محمد بن حاطب وهو طفل فمسح عليها ودعا له فبرأ لحينه ولقد بلغ الأمر أن من بركاته أن العمى زال بدعوته وبركاته فلقد روى النسائي والطبراني عن عثمان بن حنيف أن أعمى قال: يا رسول الله ادع الله أن يكشف لي عن بصري، فعلمه عليه الصلاة والسلام أن يتوضأ ويصلي ركعتين ثم يقول "اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة يا محمد أني أتوجه بك إلى ربي" قال راوي الحديث: والله ما تفرقنا ولا طال بنا المجلس حتى عاد الرجل وقد أبصر.

وقد عمل الصحابة بهذا الدعاء بعد وفاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتحقق مطلوبهم وحلت لهم بركاته عليه الصلاة والسلام.


حسن عشرته صلى الله عليه وسلم

كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحسن الناس عشرة وأوسع الناس صدراً وأصدقهم لهجة وقد وصفه بعض أصحاب قائلا: كان دائم البشر سهل الخلق لين الجانب ليس بفظ ولا غليظ ولا صخاب ولا فحاش ولا عياب.

قال الله تعالى {فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللهِ لِنتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لاَنفَضُّواْ مِنْ حَوْلِكَ} وكان يجيب من دعاه، ويقبل الهدية، قال أنس رضي الله عنه: خدمت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عشر سنين فما قال لي "أف" قط وما قال لشئ صنعته لم صنعته ولا لشئ تركته لم تركته.

وقال جرير بن عبدالله رضي الله عنه "ما حجبني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قط منذ أسلمت ولا رءاني إلا تبسم".

وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يمازح أصحابه ويخالطهم ويحادثهم ويداعب صبيانهم ويجالسهم في حجره، ويجيب دعوة الحر والعبد والأمة والمسكين، ويعود المرضى في أقصى المدينة ويقبل عذر المعتذر ويبدأ من لقيه بالسلام ويبدأ أصحابه بالمصاحفة، وكان أكثر الناس تبسماً وأطيبهم نفساً ما لم ينزل عليه قرءان أو يعظ أو يخطب، وقال عبدالله بن الحارث: ما رأيت أحداً أكثر تبسماً من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: كان خدم المدينة يأتون فيها الماء فيغمس يده فيها للتبرك.

وكل هذا غيض كم فيض من الشمائل مما لا يستطاع حصره. 

وحسبك في ذلك حسن عشرته لأهل بيته وأزواجه اللواتي ما شكت الواحدة منهن بل كن يروين عنه فضائل الأخلاق ومحاسن العشرة وكثرة الرحمة والشفقة وقد وصفه الله تبارك وتعالى بذلك بقوله: {بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ} هذا وزد على ذلك معجزاته وأسراره وما خصه الله به من بين الأنبياء وتفضيله على جميع الرسل مع المكانة العالية له يوم القيامة إذ هو صاحب الشفاعة العظمى في ذلك اليوم العظيم وهوصلى الله عليه وسلم سيد ولد ءادم كلهم كما روى الترمذى أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال((أنا سيد ولد ءادم القيامة ولافخر)) وهو عليه الصلاة والسلام أول داخل إلى الجنة وهو صاحب المقام المحمود والدرجة الرفيعة والوسلية والفضيلة يوم القيامة، وأمته خير الأمم وأكثر الأمم أتقياء وفقهاء وعلماء وشهداء. والصلاة والسلام عليه أمر يحبه الله وشرعه الله في القرءان بقوله(إن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي يا أيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما )) فهو وسيلتنا إلى الله وهو شفيع المذنبين بإذن الله وهوصلى الله عليه وسلم النور والبركة والرحمة المهداة وهو البركة العظمى حياً وميتاً، فقبره محجة أهل الحاجات وموضع البركات هناك عند قبره يسأل السائلون ربهم بجاهه فيعطون بإذن الله، وهناك تذرف دموعهم شوفاً إليه عليه الصلاة والسلام.

عطر اللهم قبره الكريم *** بعرف شذي من صلاة وتسليم

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد النبي الأمي العالي القدر العظيم الجاه وعلى جميع الأنبياء والمرسلين. 
اتمني عدم تدنيس الاديان وقراءه ردي باحترام والسلام عليكم*


----------



## نانسي رفعت نادر (9 ديسمبر 2010)

nourr قال:


> *ياجماعة ارجو الافادة هو المنتدى دةلتمجيد المسيحية ولا لسب المسلمين ومنعهم من الرد المحترم على السب والشتيمة*
> *يعنى باختصار *
> *انتم بتقولو ان دينكم يعلم شتيمة الاخر على الرغم من ان منتداكم لا يسمح لاحد بالتعليق المحترم واللى هيعمل كدة هنحذف مشاركاتة عشان يياس من وجود ناس عاقلة ومحترمة يتكلم معاها ويخلو المنتدى لكم تقولون ما تريدون او يريد اسيادكم قولة للتاثير على رواد المنتدى واشعال الحقد ومنع اى فرصة لايضاح الامور وتهدئة ما تشعلونة من نيران اسبابها كاذبة*
> *يعنى عاملين اجتماع عائلى لسب والتنكيل بالمسلمين*
> ...


 بارك الله فيكي اختي في الاسلام كلامك صحيح بس يارب يفهما ان مش بتدنيس الاديان رضاء الله بارك الله فيك واصلح حالك وحالنا وثبتنا وثبتك الي ما يحب ويرضي


----------



## نانسي رفعت نادر (9 ديسمبر 2010)

elmara7 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تحية الاسلام
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبراكاته بارك الله فيك اخي في الاسلام ورزقك خيرا وثبت اقدامك واقدام المسلمين جميعا ونور بصيره كل انسان علي وجه الارض ووفقنا الله الي ما يحب ويرضي


----------



## maged18 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

لسه برده المسلمين مش لاقين رد يقنع عقل بشري محترم عن كل المجازر التي تسببوا فيها للمسيحين مين مسلم الي خلاك تكون واصي على البشر الانسان حر ربنا وحده بس لو انه يحاسبنا انا ممكن اكون مسلم بس بشرب مخدرات وقاتل ومغتصب للبنات وممكن تكون بنت مسلمة ومحجبة لكن في الخفاء جسمها باين للرجالة ولا انا ولا انت وانتي لنا الحق ان نحاسب الاخر على دينه ولكن هناك جرائم من المسلمين كلهم او بمعنى اصح من الاسلام ضد المسيحية والمسيحين وهذه الجرائم ستسدد قريبا لان ربنا هو وحده اللي هحسيبكم على جرائم القتل والاغتصاب والكراهية ضد ناس كل ذنبهم انهم مش من نفس ما يسمى بدين الاسلام


----------



## emadramzyaiad (17 ديسمبر 2010)

هى دى الحقيقة 
وهما دول المسلمين


----------



## Alcrusader (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بعمرو الإسلام مش ح يعتذر عن شئ! 
ما هيدي هي تعاليم الشيطان وإبليس في القرأن 
دايماً الإسلام على حق والباقي باطل.

تعالوا نقرأ شو بكل هذا الشيخ:


"The spread of Islam was military. There is a tendency to 
apologize for this and we should not.  It is one of the 
injunctions of the Qur'an that you must fight to spread Islam."
Dr. Ali Issa Othman, Islamic Scholar
​
مفيش إعتذار بالإسلام. ولو حد حاول يعتذر، بكون خرج عن تعاليم القرأن والأحاديث....

1431 سنة من الإجرام ولم يأتي مسلم يمثل الإسلام ليعتذر عن ما فعلوه بالبشرية.... ومش ح يجي...


----------

